# CONNECTIONS 4 #94



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Have just caught up and happy to see that we are all just about keeping our heads above water!!

Had a letter from the holiday company that Jill and I have booked a River Rhine cruise to Switzerland with for July. They've gone bust. They have sent me the info on the procedure to get our deposit back and how to re-book with the company that has taken over but no-one is answering phones and emails are bouncing back at the moment. Hey, ho, I shall keep going!

Off to see Beauty and the Beast this afternoon, apparently, it's a tale as old as time and we should be their guest!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

GS seems to have lost his tablet, so a very late text from him last night tells me, i think he was hoping it was still here from their weekend visit but sadly, it isn't. Poor lad's not having a good time lately. After our Sunday lunch out to celebrate DH's birthday, he was very very sick. Everyone else was ok so it had to be something wrong with the fudge cake he had for dessert, that'll teach him!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: 

Catch you all later, love you lots xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:46 am EST (I'm late) and 2'C (36'F), going up to double-digit warmth today and going double-digit below freezing tonight. Welcome to the weather rollercoaster.
I was one of 3 people at work yesterday. The rest were all in training and the 3 of us ran everything. Of course, everything went smoothly, but I actually had to WORK.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Have just caught up and happy to see that we are all just about keeping our heads above water!!
> 
> Had a letter from the holiday company that Jill and I have booked a River Rhine cruise to Switzerland with for July. They've gone bust. They have sent me the info on the procedure to get our deposit back and how to re-book with the company that has taken over but no-one is answering phones and emails are bouncing back at the moment. Hey, ho, I shall keep going!
> 
> ...


Sorry about the trip, I hope you get your money back.
I haven't seen the Beauty and the Beast film, but all the TV people here are raving about it.
Hope GS feels better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very confused Wales, weatherwise that is, we were woken up by the hail battering down, looked out of the window and we had had a dusting of snow in the night, then it turned to sort of icy snow, the sun is out now but just had a heavy hail shower. Not bad in just two hours. Not going to venture too far today. Kitchen to fire, fire to kitchen that seems far enough. Oops now it's trying to snow again. See you later. xx


We're supposed to get snow again tonight. The buds are trying to come out on the trees.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I didnt get on last night. A friend was here . I'm dreading today.


I'm thinking of you from across the pond and sending lots of love and virtual <hugs>.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Have just caught up and happy to see that we are all just about keeping our heads above water!!
> 
> Had a letter from the holiday company that Jill and I have booked a River Rhine cruise to Switzerland with for July. They've gone bust. They have sent me the info on the procedure to get our deposit back and how to re-book with the company that has taken over but no-one is answering phones and emails are bouncing back at the moment. Hey, ho, I shall keep going!
> 
> ...


Love the sympathy from Grandma xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:46 am EST (I'm late) and 2'C (36'F), going up to double-digit warmth today and going double-digit below freezing tonight. Welcome to the weather rollercoaster.
> I was one of 3 people at work yesterday. The rest were all in training and the 3 of us ran everything. Of course, everything went smoothly, but I actually had to WORK.


Did you remember how? xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was 66F today I think spring showed up after all!
> 
> Now I am tired and going to try to sleep!


I hope you get some rest Binky. I had a fight with Bella-kitty and ended up sleeping on the couch last night. Actually was a peaceful sleep. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> We're supposed to get snow again tonight. The buds are trying to come out on the trees.


My daffodils are giving up I think, since they bloomed they've been blown, snowed on, hailed on and anything else nature cared to throw at them. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to run now. 
Talk to you soon.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I didnt get on last night. A friend was here . I'm dreading today.


Just remember you are not facing today alone. All your friends from Paradise are along side you. We are loving, caring and supportive. Hugs Judith


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very confused Wales, weatherwise that is, we were woken up by the hail battering down, looked out of the window and we had had a dusting of snow in the night, then it turned to sort of icy snow, the sun is out now but just had a heavy hail shower. Not bad in just two hours. Not going to venture too far today. Kitchen to fire, fire to kitchen that seems far enough. Oops now it's trying to snow again. See you later. xx


Morning. Our weather is also confused. Last Monday we had about 16 inches (40cm) of snow. Yesterday the temperature was about 60 with sunshine. All the snow was melted. I am waiting to see what next Monday brings.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get some rest Binky. I had a fight with Bella-kitty and ended up sleeping on the couch last night. Actually was a peaceful sleep. :sm16:


You let Bella-kitty _win_?????!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I read your post to my friend and she laughed. Just toooo funny!!! I Guess we brought joy to others. I like that.
> 
> I had no calls all day yesterday then while talking to my friend I got a call from a group member asking where I've been. I finished my talk with my friend who loved your chat and While talking to my group friend my out of state friend called so I couldn't relax and chat with my group friend. While I talked to my out of state friend I got a call from my neighbor on my home phone and cell phone then home phone again. Wasn't that odd? Usually no one phones days at a time. Glad your hub liked my chat.


You and I had the same experience with phones yesterday. I seldom get phone calls, usually text or emails. In knitting group I got 4 calls. Hubby's doctor called, daughter called, granddaughter called, and I got a call telling me my major credit card was hacked. I should give them my numbers, expiration day, and code and they would fix it for me. Because of experiences in the past I just cannot turn off my phone or leave it at home.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Keep the kisses coming and really confuse him. Bet he starts to appreciate your attention. My answer to "what do you want" might be " I already have what I want....YOU" Just call me Cupid.


You give good advice. I always try to remember to treat him better than anyone else. I try not to take him for granted. When he comes home I will tell give him two kisses. One from me and one from Cupid.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


Very smart and a perfect fit. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are all with you today, surrounding you with love. Xxx


Ditto from me, Susan! Love you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very confused Wales, weatherwise that is, we were woken up by the hail battering down, looked out of the window and we had had a dusting of snow in the night, then it turned to sort of icy snow, the sun is out now but just had a heavy hail shower. Not bad in just two hours. Not going to venture too far today. Kitchen to fire, fire to kitchen that seems far enough. Oops now it's trying to snow again. See you later. xx


I hope it changes to warmer and drier weather for you. We had a mostly dry day yesterday but the rain is back this morning for the day and into tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


Lovely sweater and lovely lady.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking if you, Susan, and standing with you in prayer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking if you, Susan, and standing with you in prayer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Have just caught up and happy to see that we are all just about keeping our heads above water!!
> 
> Had a letter from the holiday company that Jill and I have booked a River Rhine cruise to Switzerland with for July. They've gone bust. They have sent me the info on the procedure to get our deposit back and how to re-book with the company that has taken over but no-one is answering phones and emails are bouncing back at the moment. Hey, ho, I shall keep going!
> 
> ...


I sure hope that all will work out with getting your refund from that tour company and getting a new trip set up. It's a shame your GS has misplaced his tablet and that he got sick on Sunday. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:46 am EST (I'm late) and 2'C (36'F), going up to double-digit warmth today and going double-digit below freezing tonight. Welcome to the weather rollercoaster.
> I was one of 3 people at work yesterday. The rest were all in training and the 3 of us ran everything. Of course, everything went smoothly, but I actually had to WORK.


And you were probably able to stay awake! :sm02: Be safe driving today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


It (and you) look great! You do beautiful work! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


Bootiful sweater on a Bootiful lady. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a sunny but chilly. Just back from morning coffee at the garden centre with the coven. I am now sitting here and raising a glass of wine to dear Albert. Cheers.xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny but chilly. Just back from morning coffee at the garden centre with the coven. I am now sitting here and raising a glass of wine to dear Albert. Cheers.xx


That sounds like a lovely way to spend the morning! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend the morning! xxxooo


Bought a rose bush for DDs MIL as we are hoing there to lunch for Sunday and it's Mothering Sunday in the Uk. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The tunic looks and fits fantastic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bought a rose bush for DDs MIL as we are hoing there to lunch for Sunday and it's Mothering Sunday in the Uk. X


That's a lovely gift. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is he the Saint who stayed the dragon? Our old neighborhood celebrated Saint Anthony day by shooting off fire crackers. Mom called them salutes which I think are fire crackers. In May our grade school would dress in white and blue and wear flower wreathes in our hair walking around a small park. We sang hymns. It was lovely.
> I like your tradition of the rose and red and white clothes. I hope the traditions are passed down to the children.


Yes, he's the one who slayed the dragon. I don't know why the Normans chose a patron saint who wasn't real! The original patron saint of the English was St Edmund, who was very real Anglish King. He was slain by lots of arrows. His saint day is in November.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It could be hefty. I'd dread it too. Too bad you can't have a catered meal from the restaurant at your home so you would have some control over the order and know the cost up front so you would relax and enjoy the meal more.


I really enjoyed the meal. Alan's cousins are lovely. There were only 10 of us in the end and I was able to use my Gourmet card. The price was incredibly reasonable for a wonderful meal. £158 altogether.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I really enjoyed the meal. Alan's cousins are lovely. There were only 10 of us in the end and I was able to use my Gourmet card. The price was incredibly reasonable for a wonderful meal. £158 altogether.


Glad you had a lo Ely meal and what a reasonable price xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


Gorgeous !!???? And a beautiful tunic too. ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I didnt get on last night. A friend was here . I'm dreading today.[/quo
> 
> We are with you thinking about you all day today love and hugs to you Susan!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Susan I love you and I'm with you today and everyday. It's okay to let yourself feel. ..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I really enjoyed the meal. Alan's cousins are lovely. There were only 10 of us in the end and I was able to use my Gourmet card. The price was incredibly reasonable for a wonderful meal. £158 altogether.


Sounds nice, glad you had a good time☺


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go for now sleep appointment!

Love and hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I really enjoyed the meal. Alan's cousins are lovely. There were only 10 of us in the end and I was able to use my Gourmet card. The price was incredibly reasonable for a wonderful meal. £158 altogether.


That's a pretty good price for meals for 10!! xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


Looking good. And yes, it's chilly out there...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are all with you today, surrounding you with love. Xxx


From me too Susan xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> My daffodils are giving up I think, since they bloomed they've been blown, snowed on, hailed on and anything else nature cared to throw at them. xx


Mine have all died off, they haven't lastest lng this year.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> From me too Susan xxx


...and me, have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


So glad it went so well and that it made you proud. Good you're staying up at Stephen's tonight. Much love to you. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


So pleased everything went OK, it sounds as though Albert was a much loved man. Now relax and look after yourself, we're all still here. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


We love you Susan!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


As well you should. Sleep well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased everything went OK, it sounds as though Albert was a much loved man. Now relax and look after yourself, we're all still here. xx


You said it perfectly Barny. Well done Susan. We're all still holding your hand. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Susan, you must be very proud. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> You and I had the same experience with phones yesterday. I seldom get phone calls, usually text or emails. In knitting group I got 4 calls. Hubby's doctor called, daughter called, granddaughter called, and I got a call telling me my major credit card was hacked. I should give them my numbers, expiration day, and code and they would fix it for me. Because of experiences in the past I just cannot turn off my phone or leave it at home.


The phone call about being hacked sounds like they are a scam wanting you to supply your info to them. Did you think it was a scam or did you tell them the info? Call the company to tell them what happened. I take my phone too. Worse part is I talk with the speaker on...because I don't think how to do it off speaker.by the time I realize it's on speaker I have already broadcast my call to the room. So embarrassing. Neighbor said she sent me a photo by phone but I can't find it. 
I drove an hour and a half to the tax man. Wanted to find a yarn shop there but it was out of business and I couldn't find another. The gps said there was a fabric store but it wasn't there. Hobby lobby was. By then son wanted to get lunch so I didn't see any fun shops. I hope I gave tax man all he needs.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> You give good advice. I always try to remember to treat him better than anyone else. I try not to take him for granted. When he comes home I will tell give him two kisses. One from me and one from Cupid.


Lucky man. ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


Very pretty you in your very pretty sweater. I'm seeing light lavender, yes?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I went to the sleep doctor today and was told I have insomnia and more than likely sleep apnea he is ordering the sleep test!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I didnt get on last night. A friend was here . I'm dreading today.


Good you had someone to pass the time with. I know today was hard but hope you got through it ok. So much love coming your way from these dear friends and me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The phone call about being hacked sounds like they are a scam wanting you to supply your info to them. Did you think it was a scam or did you tell them the info? Call the company to tell them what happened. I take my phone too. Worse part is I talk with the speaker on...because I don't think how to do it off speaker.by the time I realize it's on speaker I have already broadcast my call to the room. So embarrassing. Neighbor said she sent me a photo by phone but I can't find it.
> I drove an hour and a half to the tax man. Wanted to find a yarn shop there but it was out of business and I couldn't find another. The gps said there was a fabric store but it wasn't there. Hobby lobby was. By then son wanted to get lunch so I didn't see any fun shops. I hope I gave tax man all he needs.


It was definitely a scam. They did not even say the name of the credit card, just a major credit card company. 
When I am in a call there are symbols on my home screen. To turn on speaker phone I tap the speaker symbol. It looks just like the speaker symbol on the computer. Also you can google turn speaker phone off and the name of your phone and it will give you directions for your phone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bought a rose bush for DDs MIL as we are hoing there to lunch for Sunday and it's Mothering Sunday in the Uk. X


That's a nice gift for mothering day. It will please her I'm sure as will your visit. Happy day to you and those in the uK.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, he's the one who slayed the dragon. I don't know why the Normans chose a patron saint who wasn't real! The original patron saint of the English was St Edmund, who was very real Anglish King. He was slain by lots of arrows. His saint day is in November.


I never knew he wasn't real.

I just woke to put the dog out ...4:30 am. ...and heard clunk. I pad was on my lap when I fell asleep while here and it hit the floor. Seems to be ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I really enjoyed the meal. Alan's cousins are lovely. There were only 10 of us in the end and I was able to use my Gourmet card. The price was incredibly reasonable for a wonderful meal. £158 altogether.


I'm glad it all worked out and you were able to enjoy the visit and meal. Not sure how many US dollars but reasonable is good. 
My friend took her nephew to dinner and didn't pay attention to the cost because she is getting forgetful. She was shocked when the bill was $200.... For two meals. I'm wondering why her nephew didn't keep cost in mind.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> It was definitely a scam. They did not even say the name of the credit card, just a major credit card company.
> When I am in a call there are symbols on my home screen. To turn on speaker phone I tap the speaker symbol. It looks just like the speaker symbol on the computer. Also you can google turn speaker phone off and the name of your phone and it will give you directions for your phone.


I will look for the speaker symbol....don't understand the last part but will ask son for help with that.....again. I wish I was more techy. I was feeling proud I could use the tv remote for the DVR...now new phone! . 
Good you were aware of the scam. Terrible scammers. I got a call that they were returning my call to lower my interest rate but I never called. I told one scam caller that she was smart and should get a job that was honest not this job. she hung up fast. My friend told one that he was stupid and hung up. There are some shady people out there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> It was definitely a scam. They did not even say the name of the credit card, just a major credit card company.
> When I am in a call there are symbols on my home screen. To turn on speaker phone I tap the speaker symbol. It looks just like the speaker symbol on the computer. Also you can google turn speaker phone off and the name of your phone and it will give you directions for your phone.


I will look for that. I'm just getting use to the tv remote for the DVR now a new phone. Uhhh! Glad you were aware of the scam. Too many shady people out there.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dry and green Wales, didn't get the snow they forecast overnight, had an hour or so yesterday afternoon but thankfully it didn't settle. I am going to do the IRONING now so see you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I will look for the speaker symbol....don't understand the last part but will ask son for help with that.....again. I wish I was more techy. I was feeling proud I could use the tv remote for the DVR...now new phone! .
> Good you were aware of the scam. Terrible scammers. I got a call that they were returning my call to lower my interest rate but I never called. I told one scam caller that she was smart and should get a job that was honest not this job. she hung up fast. My friend told one that he was stupid and hung up. There are some shady people out there.


Give me the make of your phone. I will look it up and send you the directions or a link. You can private message if you would like.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


So glad to get this news. I breath easier knowing your time went well. You are both lovely people and you have much to be proud of. All will be as it will be and now just be with Stephen and take care. Know your KP friends are here to lean on. We all wish you well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Give me the make of your phone. I will look it up and send you the directions or a link. You can private message if you would like.


It's an Apple iPhone . I would still have my very old flip phone which was just ducky for me but son got a 2 for deal and needed to get a new phone since his wouldn't hold the charge or some such problems. You are so nice to offer this help. Much appreciated. My friend laughed so hard the first day I had it and it rang in the restaurant. I was talking at it and she said I had to put it to my ear. Duh. My old phone was 2 inches so light and easy to put in my pocket. This is 3x6 heavy and doesn't fit in my pocket unless the pocket is big. He got a good sale on a case so it won't break if dropped I hope. You should have seen me trying to locate a yarn shop in my car on the gps. I'm talking to the machine through the steering wheel and it was giving me lists of places not remotely to do with yarn shops. Then the fabric store wasn't there anymore. Ugh! 
I was wishing for the old days when a human operater was available and could give you information. I guess tech is better if i know how to use it but useless if I don't.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's an Apple iPhone . I would still have my very old flip phone which was just ducky for me but son got a 2 for deal and needed to get a new phone since his wouldn't hold the charge or some such problems. You are so nice to offer this help. Much appreciated. My friend laughed so hard the first day I had it and it rang in the restaurant. I was talking at it and she said I had to put it to my ear. Duh. My old phone was 2 inches so light and easy to put in my pocket. This is 3x6 heavy and doesn't fit in my pocket unless the pocket is big. He got a good sale on a case so it won't break if dropped I hope. You should have seen me trying to locate a yarn shop in my car on the gps. I'm talking to the machine through the steering wheel and it was giving me lists of places not remotely to do with yarn shops. Then the fabric store wasn't there anymore. Ugh!
> I was wishing for the old days when a human operater was available and could give you information. I guess tech is better if i know how to use it but useless if I don't.[/quote
> 
> Google says: Press the Speaker icon, which appears on the keypad while the call is connecting.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. I guess today could be a craft day, I have some more brooches in the offing and I want to do some more Dorset buttons to go on them. I am sorry to say I haven't done anymore of the Lorelei shawl. But there's no singing tomight so I might get on with it then. x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. I guess today could be a craft day, I have some more brooches in the offing and I want to do some more Dorset buttons to go on them. I am sorry to say I haven't done anymore of the Lorelei shawl. But there's no singing tomight so I might get on with it then. x


I'm still trying to block my shawl!!! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm still trying to block my shawl!!! xx


Hurry and get it done. We are anxious to see it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


What a lovely thing to be able to say, so glad it went well and that so many people who cared turned up. Love you xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hurry and get it done. We are anxious to see it.


I will try but I keep getting distracted by other projects. Just found a crochet wire bracelet that I have to try. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very pretty you in your very pretty sweater. I'm seeing light lavender, yes?


It is a mix of very pale blue and very pale pink, the overall effect is light grey!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to the sleep doctor today and was told I have insomnia and more than likely sleep apnea he is ordering the sleep test!


Well at least you are now on your way to feeling better, hope it happens very soon, you did the right thing in seeking help! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dry and green Wales, didn't get the snow they forecast overnight, had an hour or so yesterday afternoon but thankfully it didn't settle. I am going to do the IRONING now so see you later. xx


You can knit and iron at the same time??? I'm very impressed!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wet and miserable here today too, the perfect day to stay in and knit - however, Jill and I are going to Dartford for lunch and the going to see The Wedding Singer at the theatre there. Have a good day/night/whatever, everybody and I will catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I will try but I keep getting distracted by other projects. Just found a crochet wire bracelet that I have to try. Xx


I'm going to have to do a bit of Swiss darning on my mosaic section as i have found a bit of a boo boo at one end and I am _not_ going to rip back to fix it!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


<Hug> to you.
Do something for YOU today. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night and there's a bitter cold wind, but it looks like it will be sunny.
I'm trying something weird on my shawl. I did a diamond's worth in the garter, and now I'm trying a diamond's worth in stockingnet. I'm hoping it will look sort of like textured stripes? Maybe?? Or, I'm bonkers. I'll let you know.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm going to have to do a bit of Swiss darning on my mosaic section as i have found a bit of a boo boo at one end and I am _not_ going to rip back to fix it!!!


I'm now thinking I should have put more lifelines in the section that I've completed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is a mix of very pale blue and very pale pink, the overall effect is light grey!! xx


I thought it looks like a lilac colour, which makes sense.
It looks cuddly warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. I guess today could be a craft day, I have some more brooches in the offing and I want to do some more Dorset buttons to go on them. I am sorry to say I haven't done anymore of the Lorelei shawl. But there's no singing tomight so I might get on with it then. x


I took out four rows and reknit 2, so I guess I am 2 rows down. :sm12: We'll get there eventually. I am liking the mosaic and am thinking of a cardigan with the mosaic in the middle around the waist.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > It's an Apple iPhone . I would still have my very old flip phone which was just ducky for me but son got a 2 for deal and needed to get a new phone since his wouldn't hold the charge or some such problems. You are so nice to offer this help. Much appreciated. My friend laughed so hard the first day I had it and it rang in the restaurant. I was talking at it and she said I had to put it to my ear. Duh. My old phone was 2 inches so light and easy to put in my pocket. This is 3x6 heavy and doesn't fit in my pocket unless the pocket is big. He got a good sale on a case so it won't break if dropped I hope. You should have seen me trying to locate a yarn shop in my car on the gps. I'm talking to the machine through the steering wheel and it was giving me lists of places not remotely to do with yarn shops. Then the fabric store wasn't there anymore. Ugh!
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's an Apple iPhone . I would still have my very old flip phone which was just ducky for me but son got a 2 for deal and needed to get a new phone since his wouldn't hold the charge or some such problems. You are so nice to offer this help. Much appreciated. My friend laughed so hard the first day I had it and it rang in the restaurant. I was talking at it and she said I had to put it to my ear. Duh. My old phone was 2 inches so light and easy to put in my pocket. This is 3x6 heavy and doesn't fit in my pocket unless the pocket is big. He got a good sale on a case so it won't break if dropped I hope. You should have seen me trying to locate a yarn shop in my car on the gps. I'm talking to the machine through the steering wheel and it was giving me lists of places not remotely to do with yarn shops. Then the fabric store wasn't there anymore. Ugh!
> I was wishing for the old days when a human operater was available and could give you information. I guess tech is better if i know how to use it but useless if I don't.


My mum just got a holder that clips to the vent and holds her phone so she can use the gps. I was thinking of getting one too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dry and green Wales, didn't get the snow they forecast overnight, had an hour or so yesterday afternoon but thankfully it didn't settle. I am going to do the IRONING now so see you later. xx


My iron is broken, and it's staying that way. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I will look for the speaker symbol....don't understand the last part but will ask son for help with that.....again. I wish I was more techy. I was feeling proud I could use the tv remote for the DVR...now new phone! .
> Good you were aware of the scam. Terrible scammers. I got a call that they were returning my call to lower my interest rate but I never called. I told one scam caller that she was smart and should get a job that was honest not this job. she hung up fast. My friend told one that he was stupid and hung up. There are some shady people out there.


One of my friends here turns away from the phone and says "Hey, Sarge, we got another one of those calls. Do you want me to trace it?" The call always ends there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to the sleep doctor today and was told I have insomnia and more than likely sleep apnea he is ordering the sleep test!


It's good that you went and had the checkup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to the sleep doctor today and was told I have insomnia and more than likely sleep apnea he is ordering the sleep test!


Probably no surprise to you. Hope you find some answers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


This is a very difficult time for you. Rest and eat as well as possible and do what you feel up to doing. We're thinking of you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to look for that speaker icon.
> My work phone is 4x6, and my personal phone is 3.5x5. Good thing that I have big pockets.


It shows up on my screen as soon I start the call. It is not there unless you have a call.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


Morning. We are up and here for you. I am sure you feel dull in your heart. Wish I could change that for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My second Margot tunic, adapted from the original to suit me better, hot off the needles and onto my back, to wear to the cinema this afternoon as I am told it is chilly out there!!!


It does look warm and cuddly, like its owner.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's a pretty good price for meals for 10!! xx


Meals and drinks. Gotta love Gourmet card.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


That's brilliant if your strongest feeling was pride. He was a lovely man. Unfortunately now comes the hardest part, the life adjustments. We are with you all the way.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to the sleep doctor today and was told I have insomnia and more than likely sleep apnea he is ordering the sleep test!


Good!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm going to have to do a bit of Swiss darning on my mosaic section as i have found a bit of a boo boo at one end and I am _not_ going to rip back to fix it!!!


Clever puss. I hope it works out OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

After a glorious summer's day yesterday today is wet and windy. Alan's cousins have now gone off to Bath. It's been lovely having them here, a nice family. Now back to work...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You can knit and iron at the same time??? I'm very impressed!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I'm afraid not, it would make ironing more bearable if I could. It's all done now, have put a new lifeline in my shawl and now I'm going to knit this afternoon, I've done my big job of the day. Mustn't overdo it. xxxx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. I guess today could be a craft day, I have some more brooches in the offing and I want to do some more Dorset buttons to go on them. I am sorry to say I haven't done anymore of the Lorelei shawl. But there's no singing tomight so I might get on with it then. x


Good morning from a dry (at the moment) Seattle area. We have winds expected later today, but I should be able to get my walk in this morning. I've managed to get started on the mosaic part of the Lorelei shawl, so it's coming along. Have some other projects I'm working on, too, so progress will be a bit slow. I've signed up to do a test knit. Got the first clue last night. Hope to begin today. The designer wants to have the test knitting completed by the end of April. The project can either be knit as a scarf or shawl. I opted to do a scarf. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hurry and get it done. We are anxious to see it.


Yes, we are! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night and there's a bitter cold wind, but it looks like it will be sunny.
> I'm trying something weird on my shawl. I did a diamond's worth in the garter, and now I'm trying a diamond's worth in stockingnet. I'm hoping it will look sort of like textured stripes? Maybe?? Or, I'm bonkers. I'll let you know.


Interesting !!!!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


Sending you more comforting, loving and healing hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night and there's a bitter cold wind, but it looks like it will be sunny.
> I'm trying something weird on my shawl. I did a diamond's worth in the garter, and now I'm trying a diamond's worth in stockingnet. I'm hoping it will look sort of like textured stripes? Maybe?? Or, I'm bonkers. I'll let you know.


We know you are bonkers, but it still sounds interesting. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my friends here turns away from the phone and says "Hey, Sarge, we got another one of those calls. Do you want me to trace it?" The call always ends there.


I like that, must try it next time we get one of those calls. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


Glad you are staying with son .. it couldn't be less than a wonderful service for such a wonderful man. Xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to the sleep doctor today and was told I have insomnia and more than likely sleep apnea he is ordering the sleep test!


I hoope that will get it sorted. xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


I doubt very much that there is a braver soul than yours. .. I'm a hot mess 24/7 it seems on most days. Don't forget to let in joy around you. It's there even in the smallest of things. 
Albert was a wonderful man and he touched all of our lives even from afar. 
I know your heart aches. .. how could it not. We all know it and we are here for you. Love you lady.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of the violence in London. I hope you and your loved ones are ok.i tape Price is Right and instead the news was taped about the violence. I wish there was a way to make violent people stop. Hoping the policeman who was hurt and the others will be ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > It's an Apple iPhone . I would still have my very old flip phone which was just ducky for me but son got a 2 for deal and needed to get a new phone since his wouldn't hold the charge or some such problems. You are so nice to offer this help. Much appreciated. My friend laughed so hard the first day I had it and it rang in the restaurant. I was talking at it and she said I had to put it to my ear. Duh. My old phone was 2 inches so light and easy to put in my pocket. This is 3x6 heavy and doesn't fit in my pocket unless the pocket is big. He got a good sale on a case so it won't break if dropped I hope. You should have seen me trying to locate a yarn shop in my car on the gps. I'm talking to the machine through the steering wheel and it was giving me lists of places not remotely to do with yarn shops. Then the fabric store wasn't there anymore. Ugh!
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is a mix of very pale blue and very pale pink, the overall effect is light grey!! xx


I like light grey because it complements so many colors. Most of my pants, sweaters, ponchos and scarfs are light grey because my tops go with them. Your work is lovely. Looks like you did a lot of knitting to finish it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm going to have to do a bit of Swiss darning on my mosaic section as i have found a bit of a boo boo at one end and I am _not_ going to rip back to fix it!!!


I want to stamp my foot and say unpleasant words when that happens to me. Good you can Swiss darn ...not sure what that is but as long as you do its fine????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for everyone in London and the entire UK.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm the only one up. Looks to be a dull day. In my heart too..


I feel so sad for you. I remember that day after...very good you are not alone. I called my life a roller coaster ...ups and downs frequently. But I got to this day and so will you keep going. You will know how to self care... Wish I could make it better. Sending love.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It snowed last night and there's a bitter cold wind, but it looks like it will be sunny.
> I'm trying something weird on my shawl. I did a diamond's worth in the garter, and now I'm trying a diamond's worth in stockingnet. I'm hoping it will look sort of like textured stripes? Maybe?? Or, I'm bonkers. I'll let you know.


Creative..putting your spin on it. I have a friend who never did an art project as the pattern was written. When she told the teacher how she changed it the teacher said "of course, I knew you would change it." Always seemed a good change. Hope yours is too. Never hurts to explore.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I want to stamp my foot and say unpleasant words when that happens to me. Good you can Swiss darn ...not sure what that is but as long as you do its fine????


Basically, it's a bit of embroidery so I can turn the purple stitches that should be white, white and so on! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry to hear of the violence in London. I hope you and your loved ones are ok.i tape Price is Right and instead the news was taped about the violence. I wish there was a way to make violent people stop. Hoping the policeman who was hurt and the others will be ok.


he or she is dead, as is a soldier at the War Memorial apparently.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in London and the entire UK.


Thanks Jeanette, I just got home and heard about this, so very sad for the people involved, even those that just saw it happen, must have been terrifying.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought it looks like a lilac colour, which makes sense.
> It looks cuddly warm.


Releaf you saw that color too. I thought I might be color blind or getting cataracts. Or the computer distorted the color.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Creative..putting your spin on it. I have a friend who never did an art project as the pattern was written. When she told the teacher how she changed it the teacher said "of course, I knew you would change it." Always seemed a good change. Hope yours is too. Never hurts to explore.


I know somebody else that never knits a pattern to the letter!!! (It's Mrs P but don't say I told you!) :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> he or she is dead, as is a soldier at the War Memorial apparently.


Oh, didn't know anything about the soldier but a girl died on the bridge after the car hit her, plus the policeman inside the gates of Westminster, very sad. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to look for that speaker icon.
> My work phone is 4x6, and my personal phone is 3.5x5. Good thing that I have big pockets.


I shopped for a purse with a zipper pocket on the outside to hold the phone when outside but if I want to carry it room to room some pants don't have a pocket or the pocjet is cut so the phone could fall out. Not a big deal but pesty....speaking of pesty..found tiny mouse droppings in one kitchen spot. I haven't had any before and hope kittys get it before it multiplies. Will put trap where cat can't get it but I hate to kill a living thing. Somehow cat catching mouse seems a natural way for it to go.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum just got a holder that clips to the vent and holds her phone so she can use the gps. I was thinking of getting one too.


Good idea. Safe and functional.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My iron is broken, and it's staying that way. :sm11:


My clothes are like my hAir...drip dry. Hang the clothes on hangers, wrap hair In towel, run fingers through as I blow hair dry. Not fancy but quick.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry to hear of the violence in London. I hope you and your loved ones are ok.i tape Price is Right and instead the news was taped about the violence. I wish there was a way to make violent people stop. Hoping the policeman who was hurt and the others will be ok.


DH managed to cycle home safely, but said that the roads are in chaos and as a result DD is taking a long time to get home from work. I will rest easy when she gets home. DH's building was looking at possibly needing to go into lockdown


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my friends here turns away from the phone and says "Hey, Sarge, we got another one of those calls. Do you want me to trace it?" The call always ends there.


Ooo I love that one. I'd like to use it next time if you don't mind.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's another shawl with mosaic in it. The pattern will be available on 25 the of this month and will be free for a limited time

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarakatsana-shawl


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's brilliant if your strongest feeling was pride. He was a lovely man. Unfortunately now comes the hardest part, the life adjustments. We are with you all the way.


I use the mantra "I am woman" from some song or somewhere. If we got this far then we can handle anything. It won't be fun but we can do it. I found I had to refigure my hourly schedule because the old was meshed with mom's and hub's. I needed music and motivational speakers on the tv and radio and you all to keep me sane and riding the roller coast without wanting to get off, Later I had to find courage to talk to friends without including how miserable I felt because the way I am is I could drain them with my grief. Then I found things to do and places to meet new people so I would feel part of the human race. Now I'm a bit floundering...seems the hardest time but I take it day by day. Felt sad yesterday because uncle and aunt haven't called to see how I'm doing with my heart problem.but I figure you can't get love from a stone. I came here and felt better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH managed to cycle home safely, but said that the roads are in chaos and as a result DD is taking a long time to get home from work. I will rest easy when she gets home. DH's building was looking at possibly needing to go into lockdown


Glad DH is home safe, I'm sure DD won't be too far behind, love you!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, didn't know anything about the soldier but a girl died on the bridge after the car hit her, plus the policeman inside the gates of Westminster, very sad. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


I read on Twitter that the man started by killing a soldier at the memorial, then stole a car and went to the bridge. Could be wrong of course.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Basically, it's a bit of embroidery so I can turn the purple stitches that should be white, white and so on! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxx


Sounds like a saving method. Glad to learn it. I'm sure I will use it in the future.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know somebody else that never knits a pattern to the letter!!! (It's Mrs P but don't say I told you!) :sm23: xxx


Hard to believe but you must know. ????. ????. ????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad DH is home safe, I'm sure DD won't be too far behind, love you!! xxxx


She's home now, phew...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, didn't know anything about the soldier but a girl died on the bridge after the car hit her, plus the policeman inside the gates of Westminster, very sad. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Very sad...here also, school bus van hit a 10 year old this morning, mom was hysterical and somewhere in US a bus went awry and 4 people lost an arm. I just don't usually listen to the news, it's too overwhelming for me. When I come on it I can't get it off my mind for quite a while.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.

Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again. 

The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know somebody else that never knits a pattern to the letter!!! (It's Mrs P but don't say I told you!) :sm23: xxx


What? You mean we are suppose to follow the pattern exactly as written? I did not know that. :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My iron is broken, and it's staying that way. :sm11:


I like what you say nitz....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I use the mantra "I am woman" from some song or somewhere. If we got this far then we can handle anything. It won't be fun but we can do it. I found I had to refigure my hourly schedule because the old was meshed with mom's and hub's. I needed music and motivational speakers on the tv and radio and you all to keep me sane and riding the roller coast without wanting to get off, Later I had to find courage to talk to friends without including how miserable I felt because the way I am is I could drain them with my grief. Then I found things to do and places to meet new people so I would feel part of the human race. Now I'm a bit floundering...seems the hardest time but I take it day by day. Felt sad yesterday because uncle and aunt haven't called to see how I'm doing with my heart problem.but I figure you can't get love from a stone. I came here and felt better.







This is Helen Reddy singing I Am Woman in 2013, hope it makes you all feel stronger!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I read on Twitter that the man started by killing a soldier at the memorial, then stole a car and went to the bridge. Could be wrong of course.


Nothing about it on the news but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I shopped for a purse with a zipper pocket on the outside to hold the phone when outside but if I want to carry it room to room some pants don't have a pocket or the pocjet is cut so the phone could fall out. Not a big deal but pesty....speaking of pesty..found tiny mouse droppings in one kitchen spot. I haven't had any before and hope kittys get it before it multiplies. Will put trap where cat can't get it but I hate to kill a living thing. Somehow cat catching mouse seems a natural way for it to go.


EEK, a mouse. I will not buy any piece of clothing that does not have an appropriate pocket for my phone. Even my sleepwear has pockets.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She's home now, phew...


Happy for you, bet you gave her a big hug! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very sad...here also, school bus van hit a 10 year old this morning, mom was hysterical and somewhere in US a bus went awry and 4 people lost an arm. I just don't usually listen to the news, it's too overwhelming for me. When I come on it I can't get it off my mind for quite a while.


I'm the same, very seldom any good news.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sadly the latest news from London is 4 dead and several injured, some with devastating injuries. Prayers for all those involved. All of us need to be vigilant in these troubled times.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.
> 
> Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again.
> 
> The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


Hello sweetie, sorry to hear Stephen is struggling but he'll get there. Glad the boys are ok, they are young, it helps!

Wonder what that little birdie is up to, watch that space!! Love you xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What? You mean we are suppose to follow the pattern exactly as written? I did not know that. :sm02:


Look, someone goes to a lot of trouble to write it all down, right?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly the latest news from London is 4 dead and several injured, some with devastating injuries. Prayers for all those involved. All of us need to be vigilant in these troubled times.


Yes indeed, that's terrible. Jill and I were going to London on Friday, I think we may look for an alternative!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.
> 
> Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again.
> 
> The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


Thanks for the update on Little Bird. I am imagining what she is doing all night long. If you are comfortable at home, then home is the place to be.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She's home now, phew...


Now you can settle. My family always fone me when they arrive home after being here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look, someone goes to a lot of trouble to write it all down, right?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


So we can mess it up ????xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So we can mess it up ????xx


Or maybe make it fit our needs or improve on it. Or just because we can.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.
> 
> Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again.
> 
> The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


Glad you are home safely. Let me know where to send the RNLI donation. We're here for you. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello sweetie, sorry to hear Stephen is struggling but he'll get there. Glad the boys are ok, they are young, it helps!
> 
> Wonder what that little birdie is up to, watch that space!! Love you xxxxx


Ditto from me x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Now you can settle. My family always fone me when they arrive home after being here.


Thanks,yes. We've always done that... phoning to say we are home, too


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are home safely. Let me know where to send the RNLI donation. We're here for you. Xxx


That is so kind of you love. You can send a cheque to me for the RNLI and we can put it with the cash for them if you wanted. Or I would think the address of the RNLI Redcar will be on google. Thankyou.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That is so kind of you love. You can send a cheque to me for the RNLI and we can put it with the cash for them if you wanted. Or I would think the address of the RNLI Redcar will be on google. Thankyou.


I'll send it to you. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in London and the entire UK.


Me, too. Many prayers to all of you and your families. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH managed to cycle home safely, but said that the roads are in chaos and as a result DD is taking a long time to get home from work. I will rest easy when she gets home. DH's building was looking at possibly needing to go into lockdown


That is so frightening. I hope your DD is now safely home. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She's home now, phew...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello sweetie, sorry to hear Stephen is struggling but he'll get there. Glad the boys are ok, they are young, it helps!
> 
> Wonder what that little birdie is up to, watch that space!! Love you xxxxx


Ditto on all she says. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to bed now. Nite.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to bed now. Nite.


Sleep well, dear Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's another shawl with mosaic in it. The pattern will be available on 25 the of this month and will be free for a limited time
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarakatsana-shawl


Ooh, I like that one, too. I've got it downloaded. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Here's another shawl with mosaic in it. The pattern will be available on 25 the of this month and will be free for a limited time
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarakatsana-shawl


Mmm, not so sure about this one, it's not grabbing me at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> She's home now, phew...


You just never know these days do you? Glad I'm out in the sticks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.
> 
> Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again.
> 
> The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


So pleased you little bird is back, she's probably sleeping over somewhere 'til the house is furnished. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nothing about it on the news but it wouldn't surprise me.


No I haven't heard that and we've watched all the news, believe me. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Look, someone goes to a lot of trouble to write it all down, right?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


Quite agree, for the first try anyway. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very sad...here also, school bus van hit a 10 year old this morning, mom was hysterical and somewhere in US a bus went awry and 4 people lost an arm. I just don't usually listen to the news, it's too overwhelming for me. When I come on it I can't get it off my mind for quite a while.


Child was 6 not 10.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.
> 
> Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again.
> 
> The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


Being home is good for you. I hope your son's grief eases but it may take time. I've read it's better to express feelings than hold them, in to be worse later. Wonder where little bird goes at night. Nice to ask for donations.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> What? You mean we are suppose to follow the pattern exactly as written? I did not know that. :sm02:


I'm a c- in all things I try so I stick to the pattern but admire talented folk who get creative. Seems you are the creative person who can vary the pattern with success. I think my sweaters would have 3 sleaves and no neck if I varied from row by row directions. A lop sided afghan is not so pretty...ask me how I know.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAo8k0Fq1OM
> 
> This is Helen Reddy singing I Am Woman in 2013, hope it makes you all feel stronger!! xxxxx


THANK YOU ._THANK YOU... THANK YOU... I can't believe I forgot she sang it. She was great. Loved her doing the song then and now at her age, voice still powerful and strong. I hope Grandma Susan gets to see it and gets empowered by it as I did then and today.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> EEK, a mouse. I will not buy any piece of clothing that does not have an appropriate pocket for my phone. Even my sleepwear has pockets.


Pockets and hoods are a+ for my clothes too. The pants I own with no pockets drive me crazy. I keep reaching to the pocket that isn't there. They were a good sale so I bought them but I'm paying in stress what I saved in money.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the update on Little Bird. I am imagining what she is doing all night long. If you are comfortable at home, then home is the place to be.


There is a darling children's book about a cat who comes to one home in the morning but leaves in the evening, then we find out it's been going not far to another home in the evening but leaving in the morning. Maybe little bird is doing that.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Or maybe make it fit our needs or improve on it. Or just because we can.


We gotta do what we gotta do


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I took out four rows and reknit 2, so I guess I am 2 rows down. :sm12: We'll get there eventually. I am liking the mosaic and am thinking of a cardigan with the mosaic in the middle around the waist.


That would be very pretty!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Glad to hear little bird is building up her nest. 
Gnite all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well at least you are now on your way to feeling better, hope it happens very soon, you did the right thing in seeking help! xxxxx


Now I have another sinus infection.......uuugghhh!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look, someone goes to a lot of trouble to write it all down, right?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


I agree with following the pattern....that being said I think I messed up on my last lace round on my scarf I have a few to many stitches......... I wasn't drinking honest :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in London and the entire UK.





Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. Many prayers to all of you and your families. xxxooo


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I haven't heard that and we've watched all the news, believe me. xxxx


It has been all over our news since last night (or very early morning), there has only been 4 fatalities, and numerous serious injuries, but no mention of a soldier. ....... I hope I have commented on the right topic!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Pockets and hoods are a+ for my clothes too. The pants I own with no pockets drive me crazy. I keep reaching to the pocket that isn't there. They were a good sale so I bought them but I'm paying in stress what I saved in money.


Does the pants have belt loops; you might be able to buy yourself a small bag (on a belt), that could be worn as an accessory to your outfit; in one of the shops that you buy from, that could be used as a phone holder (and possibly a small purse for cash), and still leave your hands free, and your phone safe. The other option is to make your own phone holder, to your own specifications.????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Now I have another sinus infection.......uuugghhh!


I might be a little pedantic about this, and I have said about this preciously; but ..... get a bottle each of eucalyptus and tea tree oils (lavender also, is anti-viral and anti-bacterial; and mixes well with the other 2 oils), and use them inside your house, and as they are both anti-viral, and anti-bacterial, they will assist in helping to keep these infections away from you, and your family. DH & I rarely get I'll, unless the children have been with us, while they are ill; and because they love their cuddles; we might end up with the same virus but not as severe as the children. 
If there is a lot of illness in the community, I will put the oils on a handkerchief, or some tissues, and also use them mixed as a perfume (I think it has a lovely aroma - it almost makes me feel as if I am in native bush around here, as the trees are native to this region) There should also be some essential oils, from native trees in your region, that would also have the same medicinal effect, and those might have a more acceptable aroma, to your! I hope you get better soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, we're off shopping today as we are running short of everything seeing we didn't go shopping last week. Most importantly Tia Maria is running low!!!! Also need to do some baking as freezer is running low on some things. See you all later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am now going to do some catchup; and see what I haven't read yet. I am so glad that all of you in the UK are ok, it will be a very sad time, for those who have lost a member of their family! Continue doing the things you want to do, but make sure you stay safe - no-one can remove the freedom of a country, and the population; without the people unknowingly allowing that to happen! Stay brave! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I havent caught up yet, just telling you all that I won $25..... at over 60's today. And 2 people gave me a packet of biscuits. They just want to be kind.
> 
> Little birds friend came calling about 4.30 but she didnt come home until 5.10 ish again. Shes fast asleep now.
> 
> Ive had words with the woman who sits with marg and me and I think I gobsmacked her!!!!!!. Its been an event thats been coming for a few month. She is so RUDE....brays on the table when we are talking and when we look she starts talking about something completely different. Today she did it. knock knock knock so I said rather abruptly do you mind ? we are talking. !!!! She's not spoke to me since, oh there is a God after all......


Well done Susan, you might be blessed with many meetings of blissfully conversations, with your friends! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I finally got in my email and I know I tried that password the other day but couldn't get in to it only to find over a 1,000 emails waiting for me 2 1\2 hours later I have tamed them for now, I miss my ipad for this reason alone!
> 
> Judi I hope you have a wonderful trip can't wait to hear how it is going and maybe see some pictures!!
> 
> ...


Lisa I posted the photos in 3, or 4 batches, did you see the photos? ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It looks a bit dull out there. Ive got some paperwork to do then I suppose I'll have to wash! Ive not washed any clothes for a while.Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks a bit dull out there. Ive got some paperwork to do then I suppose I'll have to wash! Ive not washed any clothes for a while.Have a good day.


Good morning Susan, it's dully and rainy here too. I'm also going to do some washing and then we are on school pick for gs2. He is plalying cricket today at the Rosebowl in Southampton as his team are the area champions and there are lots of matches today to see who is the top team. He will be exhausted when he comes back so I think fish and chips will be the order of the day. Sending you a great big hug. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am now going to do some catchup; and see what I haven't read yet. I am so glad that all of you in the UK are ok, it will be a very sad time, for those who have lost a member of their family! Continue doing the things you want to do, but make sure you stay safe - no-one can remove the freedom of a country, and the population; without the people unknowingly allowing that to happen! Stay brave! xoxoxo


Amen to that Judi! London is probably the safest place to be right now but we're staying away tomorrow to give them some space! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks a bit dull out there. Ive got some paperwork to do then I suppose I'll have to wash! Ive not washed any clothes for a while.Have a good day.


Good morning dear, have fun with the washing and I hope it brightens up so it can go on the line!! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning my dear friends! It's a bit grey here and 12 degrees. Not doing much today except popping to the shops to collect an exchanged top that DD bought me for mother's day. Bless her, she means well but always buys a size too small, I think it's to encourage me to lose weight but it doesn't work! Catch up with you later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -9'C (11'F). Not a cloud in the sky and the wind has died down.
Last night when I pulled my car into the driveway in front of my house, I scared 3 stray cats out from around mum's car. I got out of my car and smelled skunk very strongly, very fresh. I went around the car to pull my work bag out of the passenger side, grabbed the door handle and put my hand in the gooey, sticky stuff that skunks spray. EEEWWWW.
Now what to do, I need both hands to pull the work bag out. It has laptop, adapters, blackberry, security tags and paperwork in it and its heavy. I didn't have any choice but to use that very stinky, slimed hand to pull the bag out of the car.
I put my hand in a car of crushed tomatoes. I've covered my hand in lemon juice. Mum said bleach because she says bleach for everything. DD suggested baking soda. Stuart said to use "Goo-B-Gone". My hand hurts, still smells like skunk (and kerosene from the goo-b-gone), but doesn't make my eyes water anymore. I ended up wearing some of mum's medical gloves to bed. That was the best solution. The cats wouldn't come anywhere near me, and I may need to get a new work bag. I didn't touch any wool last night,. I was afraid it would smell too.
How's your day starting?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, just humor me and tell me you are laughing WITH me.... My children laugh at me quite enough.


Dear friend, of course we are laughing WITH you ....... as we would expect that you would laugh WITH us, if and when, the oportuning arose! ????????hahahaha????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning my dear friends! It's a bit grey here and 12 degrees. Not doing much today except popping to the shops to collect an exchanged top that DD bought me for mother's day. Bless her, she means well but always buys a size too small, I think it's to encourage me to lose weight but it doesn't work! Catch up with you later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


My mum is spring cleaning. That means she packs all her winter stuff in boxes to go in the basement and brings up her spring stuff to put in the drawers. Everything she doesn't want anymore she is trying to pass to me. I'm a couple of sizes bigger than her and at least 6 inches taller. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Amen to that Judi! London is probably the safest place to be right now but we're staying away tomorrow to give them some space! Xxxx


London has a large police force. I can attest to that. 
Only individuals can stop a deranged individual intent on destruction. Large police forces don't deter them.
My thoughts go out to the family of the police constable that stood up to this madmen and tried to stop him.

I still intend to visit London again. There's lots of things there that I still need to see. If I had the money and vacation, I'd be quite happy to be there again today, despite what happened yesterday.
A lone madman stormed our Ottawa parliament, and actually got inside the parliament building. That doesn't stop me from going to visit Ottawa either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Susan, it's dully and rainy here too. I'm also going to do some washing and then we are on school pick for gs2. He is plalying cricket today at the Rosebowl in Southampton as his team are the area champions and there are lots of matches today to see who is the top team. He will be exhausted when he comes back so I think fish and chips will be the order of the day. Sending you a great big hug. xx


Good luck to your GS2. I hope he wins all his matches.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It was a wonderful humanistic service. THANKYOU girls. Staying at Stephens tonight. There were about 60 people came this afternoon. I was proud to be Alberts wife.


It is what he deserved, sending you love.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks a bit dull out there. Ive got some paperwork to do then I suppose I'll have to wash! Ive not washed any clothes for a while.Have a good day.


I hope it's sunny so you can put the wash out. Fresh wash always smells nice.
You have a good day too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> D
> Glad to hear DH got out for a bit. It's not easy, but doing for someone else is a good way to help lift a depression. It makes you stop thinking about the problems for a bit...... As to the bacon and eggs. We love to have breakfast for dinner and he sometimes throws on a stack of pancakes and/or hash browns as well. He is such a good cook but can't seem to master my sunny side up eggs so I now have him call me to do my own. If you can't dip the yoke, why bother eating? That is my favorite part
> 
> Love the denim and cream.


Jynx ..... I totally agree with you about the eggs. They definitely are the best eating when the yolks are soft, so that one's toast can be dipped in it; *BUT * there can be no clear, slimy evidence of [ANY] clear, slimy, uncooked egg white. That is just so disgusting!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, we're off shopping today as we are running short of everything seeing we didn't go shopping last week. Most importantly Tia Maria is running low!!!! Also need to do some baking as freezer is running low on some things. See you all later. xx


Oh no, you must do a Tia Maria run. 
I have lots of wine in this house. I don't think I would ever run out at the rate that I drink it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Does the pants have belt loops; you might be able to buy yourself a small bag (on a belt), that could be worn as an accessory to your outfit; in one of the shops that you buy from, that could be used as a phone holder (and possibly a small purse for cash), and still leave your hands free, and your phone safe. The other option is to make your own phone holder, to your own specifications.????????????


One of the ladies here who is a pioneer re-enactor made an external pocket for her outfit. It's a large pocket on a string/rope sewn together from linen and embroidered, that she can wear over her outfit to carry her cell phone hidden inside the pocket.
I'm thinking a knit pocket would be useful and can be carried over top of anything that is worn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Now I have another sinus infection.......uuugghhh!


Sending healing thoughts your way. Take care of yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That would be very pretty!!


I think so too. I've found a cardigan pattern with a different pattern around the waist that I think any mosaic that fit in the same area should work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> There is a darling children's book about a cat who comes to one home in the morning but leaves in the evening, then we find out it's been going not far to another home in the evening but leaving in the morning. Maybe little bird is doing that.


That would be our Smokey-mama cat. She goes to the house two houses down during the day and come to our house for the night. Since this winter, she has stayed at our house continuously but when the nice spring weather comes I have no doubt that she will continue in her visiting ways.
The other house still has one of her sons. He comes here every night looking for mama but is too afraid to come inside except for a minute or two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite agree, for the first try anyway. xxxx :sm09:


I'll try the pattern as is once.
That may not be the way that it stays however. I'm good at ripping rows out and redoing them. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks,yes. We've always done that... phoning to say we are home, too


Mum always phones. My sister and brother, not so much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Or maybe make it fit our needs or improve on it. Or just because we can.


I like "Or just because we can"
If you don't like it, take it out and try again with something different. Eventually you'll get something you like, or a mess of cut yarn. :sm11:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just popped in to see how you all are, especially our Susan. I have had a rough week this week. Felt better this morning & was going to my voluntary job but DD phoned early, she was feeling rough. I phoned our doctor & she said she had to go straight to hospital, she looks so poorly. She has had a bad chest infection for a couple of weeks & has not looked after herself, too busy worrying about her boys & me. I hope you all have a better day whatever you are up to. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> EEK, a mouse. I will not buy any piece of clothing that does not have an appropriate pocket for my phone. Even my sleepwear has pockets.


I want sleepwear with a pocket now. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dil and DS brought me home tonight. Its comfy to be home. DS was in a very bad place last night, but seems to be coping today.
> 
> Little bird has been taking feathers and twigs into her box but shes not sleeping there again.
> 
> The boys are fine. We went back to the crematorium this afternoon to see DH's flowers. We had a spray for him and the men from work sent an arrangement. We asked for donations for the RNLI Redcar but we havent got it sorted out yet.


Now that the weather is nicer, little bird may be sleeping outside, near enough to keep an eye on her box. 
I'm glad that you are where you want to be.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popped in to see how you all are, especially our Susan. I have had a rough week this week. Felt better this morning & was going to my voluntary job but DD phoned early, she was feeling rough. I phoned our doctor & she said she had to go straight to hospital, she looks so poorly. She has had a bad chest infection for a couple of weeks & has not looked after herself, too busy worrying about her boys & me. I hope you all have a better day whatever you are up to. Xx


I wish you and your DD healing hugs. I hope you are all feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -9'C (11'F). Not a cloud in the sky and the wind has died down.
> Last night when I pulled my car into the driveway in front of my house, I scared 3 stray cats out from around mum's car. I got out of my car and smelled skunk very strongly, very fresh. I went around the car to pull my work bag out of the passenger side, grabbed the door handle and put my hand in the gooey, sticky stuff that skunks spray. EEEWWWW.
> Now what to do, I need both hands to pull the work bag out. It has laptop, adapters, blackberry, security tags and paperwork in it and its heavy. I didn't have any choice but to use that very stinky, slimed hand to pull the bag out of the car.
> I put my hand in a car of crushed tomatoes. I've covered my hand in lemon juice. Mum said bleach because she says bleach for everything. DD suggested baking soda. Stuart said to use "Goo-B-Gone". My hand hurts, still smells like skunk (and kerosene from the goo-b-gone), but doesn't make my eyes water anymore. I ended up wearing some of mum's medical gloves to bed. That was the best solution. The cats wouldn't come anywhere near me, and I may need to get a new work bag. I didn't touch any wool last night,. I was afraid it would smell too.
> How's your day starting?


Oh, poor you, what a nightmare! Still wondering how and why the skunk sprayed your door handle!! I hope it turns out to be lucky, like if a seagull poops on you! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> London has a large police force. I can attest to that.
> Only individuals can stop a deranged individual intent on destruction. Large police forces don't deter them.
> My thoughts go out to the family of the police constable that stood up to this madmen and tried to stop him.
> 
> ...


Attagirl!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the ladies here who is a pioneer re-enactor made an external pocket for her outfit. It's a large pocket on a string/rope sewn together from linen and embroidered, that she can wear over her outfit to carry her cell phone hidden inside the pocket.
> I'm thinking a knit pocket would be useful and can be carried over top of anything that is worn.


Like a cross body wallet?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Aw, thanks for that, cheered me up no end!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> What? You mean we are suppose to follow the pattern exactly as written? I did not know that. :sm02:


I rarely leave a pattern totally unchanged. What is the point of making your own if it's not custom made?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nothing about it on the news but it wouldn't surprise me.


Nothing further, You cannot trust Twitter at the best of times, least of all times like this. False 'news' makes me cross.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look, someone goes to a lot of trouble to write it all down, right?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


and I'm very grateful. She (?) has given me something magic to work on, but it isn't MINE, right?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are home safely. Let me know where to send the RNLI donation. We're here for you. Xxx


and me please Susan. It's good to have something tangible we can do for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll send it to you. Xx


ditto.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> London has a large police force. I can attest to that.
> Only individuals can stop a deranged individual intent on destruction. Large police forces don't deter them.
> My thoughts go out to the family of the police constable that stood up to this madmen and tried to stop him.
> 
> ...


You will be moe than welcome xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I agree with following the pattern....that being said I think I messed up on my last lace round on my scarf I have a few to many stitches......... I wasn't drinking honest :sm06:


I believe you. You wouldn't drink and knit would you? Ever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I might be a little pedantic about this, and I have said about this preciously; but ..... get a bottle each of eucalyptus and tea tree oils (lavender also, is anti-viral and anti-bacterial; and mixes well with the other 2 oils), and use them inside your house, and as they are both anti-viral, and anti-bacterial, they will assist in helping to keep these infections away from you, and your family. DH & I rarely get I'll, unless the children have been with us, while they are ill; and because they love their cuddles; we might end up with the same virus but not as severe as the children.
> If there is a lot of illness in the community, I will put the oils on a handkerchief, or some tissues, and also use them mixed as a perfume (I think it has a lovely aroma - it almost makes me feel as if I am in native bush around here, as the trees are native to this region) There should also be some essential oils, from native trees in your region, that would also have the same medicinal effect, and those might have a more acceptable aroma, to your! I hope you get better soon. xoxoxo


Under your post there was an advert for Frankincense from Oman.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, have fun with the washing and I hope it brightens up so it can go on the line!! Lots of love xxxx


And from me, too, Susan! More love and hugs heading your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning my dear friends! It's a bit grey here and 12 degrees. Not doing much today except popping to the shops to collect an exchanged top that DD bought me for mother's day. Bless her, she means well but always buys a size too small, I think it's to encourage me to lose weight but it doesn't work! Catch up with you later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


I hope you enjoy your outing to the shops. We've got clear skies here at the moment, so will get my walk in. Need to run a couple of errands and then maybe (but maybe not) will do a little housework. Love you all. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -9'C (11'F). Not a cloud in the sky and the wind has died down.
> Last night when I pulled my car into the driveway in front of my house, I scared 3 stray cats out from around mum's car. I got out of my car and smelled skunk very strongly, very fresh. I went around the car to pull my work bag out of the passenger side, grabbed the door handle and put my hand in the gooey, sticky stuff that skunks spray. EEEWWWW.
> Now what to do, I need both hands to pull the work bag out. It has laptop, adapters, blackberry, security tags and paperwork in it and its heavy. I didn't have any choice but to use that very stinky, slimed hand to pull the bag out of the car.
> I put my hand in a car of crushed tomatoes. I've covered my hand in lemon juice. Mum said bleach because she says bleach for everything. DD suggested baking soda. Stuart said to use "Goo-B-Gone". My hand hurts, still smells like skunk (and kerosene from the goo-b-gone), but doesn't make my eyes water anymore. I ended up wearing some of mum's medical gloves to bed. That was the best solution. The cats wouldn't come anywhere near me, and I may need to get a new work bag. I didn't touch any wool last night,. I was afraid it would smell too.
> How's your day starting?


How awful!!!! I really hope your hand is okay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck to your GS2. I hope he wins all his matches.


Me, too, Purple! That's great that his team is doing so well! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Thanks for posting that photo, brings back happy memories with Big Ben in the background. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx ..... I totally agree with you about the eggs. They definitely are the best eating when the yolks are soft, so that one's toast can be dipped in it; *BUT * there can be no clear, slimy evidence of [ANY] clear, slimy, uncooked egg white. That is just so disgusting!!!


That's exactly how I feel about eggs! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -9'C (11'F). Not a cloud in the sky and the wind has died down.
> Last night when I pulled my car into the driveway in front of my house, I scared 3 stray cats out from around mum's car. I got out of my car and smelled skunk very strongly, very fresh. I went around the car to pull my work bag out of the passenger side, grabbed the door handle and put my hand in the gooey, sticky stuff that skunks spray. EEEWWWW.
> Now what to do, I need both hands to pull the work bag out. It has laptop, adapters, blackberry, security tags and paperwork in it and its heavy. I didn't have any choice but to use that very stinky, slimed hand to pull the bag out of the car.
> I put my hand in a car of crushed tomatoes. I've covered my hand in lemon juice. Mum said bleach because she says bleach for everything. DD suggested baking soda. Stuart said to use "Goo-B-Gone". My hand hurts, still smells like skunk (and kerosene from the goo-b-gone), but doesn't make my eyes water anymore. I ended up wearing some of mum's medical gloves to bed. That was the best solution. The cats wouldn't come anywhere near me, and I may need to get a new work bag. I didn't touch any wool last night,. I was afraid it would smell too.
> How's your day starting?


A lot better than yours! I really feel for you. I hate for my hands to get dirty, and wash them so often they should have worn out. I cannot imagine having them with that smell. I hope the kerosene hasn't harmed the skin.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popped in to see how you all are, especially our Susan. I have had a rough week this week. Felt better this morning & was going to my voluntary job but DD phoned early, she was feeling rough. I phoned our doctor & she said she had to go straight to hospital, she looks so poorly. She has had a bad chest infection for a couple of weeks & has not looked after herself, too busy worrying about her boys & me. I hope you all have a better day whatever you are up to. Xx


Oh, dear, I hope your DD is okay. Sending all of you many warm and healing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Great photo!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear, I hope your DD is okay. Sending all of you many warm and healing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


And from me too. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, off for my walk. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, thanks for that, cheered me up no end!! Xxxx


and me. Days to remember .


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you enjoy your outing to the shops. We've got clear skies here at the moment, so will get my walk in. Need to run a couple of errands and then maybe (but maybe not) will do a little housework. Love you all. xxxooo


Sunshine here as well. The weather is playing alternate days. One day gorgeous, next awful. Today is gorgeous.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh no, you must do a Tia Maria run.
> I have lots of wine in this house. I don't think I would ever run out at the rate that I drink it.


OK panic over, shopping done and Tia Maria re-stocked, I can rest easy now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor you, what a nightmare! Still wondering how and why the skunk sprayed your door handle!! I hope it turns out to be lucky, like if a seagull poops on you! Xxxx


I don't think that's very lucky either. xxxx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Its cold and windy here so I'm indoors today. My youngest just phoned to confirm arrangements for Saturday. I'm looking forward to it, he's a great cook and I'll be there overnight returning Sunday morning. 
All take care.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Today is cold. ..it's just cold. 
Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days. 
He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Kids do that. He knows he has crossed the line and probably cannot face you now. All you can do is make sure he knows you still love him and he is welcome, on your not-too-strict rules. No drugs is a reasonable rule. I presume Mary Jane is his girl friend?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Sorry to hear that, hope it gets resolved. Sending you lots of love and hug xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK panic over, shopping done and Tia Maria re-stocked, I can rest easy now. xx


Yay!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Its cold and windy here so I'm indoors today. My youngest just phoned to confirm arrangements for Saturday. I'm looking forward to it, he's a great cook and I'll be there overnight returning Sunday morning.
> All take care.


Sounds like the perfect Mothers' Day, have a great time!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


So sorry to hear that love, they just don't realise how stupid it is. He's had a very good upbringing so I'm very confident that he will come back to you cos he loves you - and it's expensive to live away from home. Hope it sorts itself out soon, great big hugs for you darling!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Kids do that. He knows he has crossed the line and probably cannot face you now. All you can do is make sure he knows you still love him and he is welcome, on your not-too-strict rules. No drugs is a reasonable rule. I presume Mary Jane is his girl friend?


I think it's slang for...er...pot!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like the perfect Mothers' Day, have a great time!! xxx


Yes, I'm looking forward to it. Haven't seen him since just after Christmas so it will be good to catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Hugs.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks a bit dull out there. Ive got some paperwork to do then I suppose I'll have to wash! Ive not washed any clothes for a while.Have a good day.


Morning. I hate doing paper work. I was so proud of myself I cleared my desk of all the paperwork. Of course you know that days mail had more paperwork in it. Ugh. Wishing you a good day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I might be a little pedantic about this, and I have said about this preciously; but ..... get a bottle each of eucalyptus and tea tree oils (lavender also, is anti-viral and anti-bacterial; and mixes well with the other 2 oils), and use them inside your house, and as they are both anti-viral, and anti-bacterial, they will assist in helping to keep these infections away from you, and your family. DH & I rarely get I'll, unless the children have been with us, while they are ill; and because they love their cuddles; we might end up with the same virus but not as severe as the children.
> If there is a lot of illness in the community, I will put the oils on a handkerchief, or some tissues, and also use them mixed as a perfume (I think it has a lovely aroma - it almost makes me feel as if I am in native bush around here, as the trees are native to this region) There should also be some essential oils, from native trees in your region, that would also have the same medicinal effect, and those might have a more acceptable aroma, to your! I hope you get better soon. xoxoxo


I can't use lavender I'm allergic to flowers....I know I have one of those weird systems.

I don't know what pedantic means but I'm guessing repetition or something like that, I don't you care glad that you do!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lisa I posted the photos in 3, or 4 batches, did you see the photos? ????


No I didn't see them, where are they posted?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


So sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hate doing paper work. I was so proud of myself I cleared my desk of all the paperwork. Of course you know that days mail had more paperwork in it. Ugh. Wishing you a good day.


I was wondering, did you just scoop it all into the bin?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't use lavender I'm allergic to flowers....I know I have one of those weird systems.
> 
> I don't know what pedantic means but I'm guessing repetition or something like that, I don't you care glad that you do!


I had to Google to double check the meaning but this is it:excessively concerned with minor details or rules xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I believe you. You wouldn't drink and knit would you? Ever.


Noooooo not me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Oh sis I am so sorry! You know where I am when you want to talk!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Kids do that. He knows he has crossed the line and probably cannot face you now. All you can do is make sure he knows you still love him and he is welcome, on your not-too-strict rules. No drugs is a reasonable rule. I presume Mary Jane is his girl friend?


No it's another name for marijuana.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Oh, Angela, my heart goes out to you. I know how distressing this is for you. We went through all that with our DS and, frankly, it's good for all of us that he lives out of state. We love him to pieces but it's so difficult to have him home. I hope your DS gets his act together soon. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it's slang for...er...pot!


Yes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it's slang for...er...pot!


Yep!! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had to Google to double check the meaning but this is it:excessively concerned with minor details or rules xxxxx


Thank you for looking it up, I was just slightly off :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I think it's slang for...er...pot!


How do you know things like that? !!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How do you know things like that? !!! xxxx


Mr Google told me, honestly!!! :sm12: :sm15: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been down in my sewing room this afternoon, making a waterproof coat for Ted the cockapoo! he is Jill's daughter's dog but she does all the walking! He's a little cutie!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been down in my sewing room this afternoon, making a waterproof coat for Ted the cockapoo! he is Jill's daughter's dog but she does all the walking! He's a little cutie!!!


How cute, both dog and coat xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have been down in my sewing room this afternoon, making a waterproof coat for Ted the cockapoo! he is Jill's daughter's dog but she does all the walking! He's a little cutie!!!


Ahhhh so is his coat. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just done understand. Theres no little bird again AND the inside of the house looks like its been swept clean. No nesting and hardly any poo. I dont know what is going on. Ive done some knitting today and had a cuppa with Marg. I'll catch up now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was wondering, did you just scoop it all into the bin?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


No, that is what I wanted to do, but I was good. I am glad I finally learned to do most of my paperwork over the internet. Get so tired of being told one thing by one person and another thing by another person. Doing it online prevents them from changing their story. Also you do not get put on hold on the internet.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just done understand. Theres no little bird again AND the inside of the house looks like its been swept clean. No nesting and hardly any poo. I dont know what is going on. Ive done some knitting today and had a cuppa with Marg. I'll catch up now.


I think she moved in with her boyfriend. I hope she got married first. Whatcha knitting?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popped in to see how you all are, especially our Susan. I have had a rough week this week. Felt better this morning & was going to my voluntary job but DD phoned early, she was feeling rough. I phoned our doctor & she said she had to go straight to hospital, she looks so poorly. She has had a bad chest infection for a couple of weeks & has not looked after herself, too busy worrying about her boys & me. I hope you all have a better day whatever you are up to. Xx


I hope she ok Chrissy


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it's slang for...er...pot!


Thanks, pardon my ignorance! I should have guessed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Oh linky I'm here for you. Dont lose touch with him. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just done understand. Theres no little bird again AND the inside of the house looks like its been swept clean. No nesting and hardly any poo. I dont know what is going on. Ive done some knitting today and had a cuppa with Marg. I'll catch up now.


Perhaps birdy's boyfriend has a better box, although I doubt he has a camera in it!! Glad you've had a chat with Marg and got into some knitting, lots of love dear xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think she moved in with her boyfriend. I hope she got married first. Whatcha knitting?


More scarves for DIL's school class. although I'm beginning to think its for the whole school!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> More scarves for DIL's school class. although I'm beginning to think its for the whole school!!!!


So nice to be able to share our talent with those that appreciate it. I hope it is not too big of a school. :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> More scarves for DIL's school class. although I'm beginning to think its for the whole school!!!!


How many are you knitting? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I just typed a longish message and it disappeared ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How many are you knitting? Xx


I think weve done about 10, but I think Sue is thinking 40..... Im a bit sick of them. Weve done multi coloured ones hahaha


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just typed a longish message and it disappeared ????


Don't you just hate when that happens? :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been down in my sewing room this afternoon, making a waterproof coat for Ted the cockapoo! he is Jill's daughter's dog but she does all the walking! He's a little cutie!!!


That's great!!! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Perhaps birdy's boyfriend has a better box, although I doubt he has a camera in it!! Glad you've had a chat with Marg and got into some knitting, lots of love dear xxxxxxx


I agree with all she says! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just typed a longish message and it disappeared ????


 :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think weve done about 10, but I think Sue is thinking 40..... Im a bit sick of them. Weve done multi coloured ones hahaha


Wow that is a lot. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Picked up gs2 and fish and chips. He is turning into a monosyllabic teenager. DD had the opening night of her play while SIL took LM to dance classes. We are now home. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yay!!! xxx


And I've got my train ticket for Blackpool even though I had to pay for it. DH did offer later but I said it was OK, he could pay for the hotel. xxxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Perhaps birdy's boyfriend has a better box, although I doubt he has a camera in it!! Glad you've had a chat with Marg and got into some knitting, lots of love dear xxxxxxx


perhaps they are embarrassed with the camera there!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I think weve done about 10, but I think Sue is thinking 40..... Im a bit sick of them. Weve done multi coloured ones hahaha


That's an awful lot of scarfs, I would be bored stiff if I had to do that many. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And I've got my train ticket for Blackpool even though I had to pay for it. DH did offer later but I said it was OK, he could pay for the hotel. xxxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Well done you xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Picked up gs2 and fish and chips. He is turning into a monosyllabic teenager. DD had the opening night of her play while SIL took LM to dance classes. We are now home. X


Take out dinner is so convenient on days like this.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And I've got my train ticket for Blackpool even though I had to pay for it. DH did offer later but I said it was OK, he could pay for the hotel. xxxxx :sm15: :sm15:


I'm hoping you got the best part of the deal there hun! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm hoping you got the best part of the deal there hun! xxxxxx


I'm sure I have, the hotel is nearly 4 times more than the train ticket. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Kids do that. He knows he has crossed the line and probably cannot face you now. All you can do is make sure he knows you still love him and he is welcome, on your not-too-strict rules. No drugs is a reasonable rule. I presume Mary Jane is his girl friend?


Thanks, I keep texting him and telling him all those things and leaving messages. . Sorry about the name thing lol. I just don't know what he's thinking.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope it gets resolved. Sending you lots of love and hug xxxx


XOXOX back at ya !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear that love, they just don't realise how stupid it is. He's had a very good upbringing so I'm very confident that he will come back to you cos he loves you - and it's expensive to live away from home. Hope it sorts itself out soon, great big hugs for you darling!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks, big hugs back to you too. 
All of you, I think is go a bit cray cray if I didn't have all of you here.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was wondering, did you just scoop it all into the bin?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


I have a special file for my bills. .. well most of them. .. they go in file 13 till I have the money to pay them. File 13 gets picked up at the curb every Tuesday morning leaving an empty file each week for me to fill up again. Isn't that nice of them ? ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been down in my sewing room this afternoon, making a waterproof coat for Ted the cockapoo! he is Jill's daughter's dog but she does all the walking! He's a little cutie!!!


Awesome sauce ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Angela, my heart goes out to you. I know how distressing this is for you. We went through all that with our DS and, frankly, it's good for all of us that he lives out of state. We love him to pieces but it's so difficult to have him home. I hope your DS gets his act together soon. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


You would think he was 17 not getting ready to be 21. 
We were always so close he and i. Instead of breaking the apron strings I feel like he's just taken my heart with him. 
DD1 had started planning her wedding for this summer (tentatively) . It puts a bit of a shadow on it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh linky I'm here for you. Dont lose touch with him. Try not to worry too much.


Me? Worry? Neeeeever done such a thing. 
Wait , you said worry. ... oh yes, yes that's what I do all the time anymore lol. 
If I could find him I think I could lamp him for all the worry.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> perhaps they are embarrassed with the camera there!!! xxxx


She'll be back. He prolly teases all the lady birds like this.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I love you all thanks so much for the kind words I knew I could count on y'all for some wisdom. .. I ran out lol.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

linkan said:


> You would think he was 17 not getting ready to be 21.
> We were always so close he and i. Instead of breaking the apron strings I feel like he's just taken my heart with him.
> DD1 had started planning her wedding for this summer (tentatively) . It puts a bit of a shadow on it.


You are in my prayers. He needs to know that you are there for him, but the drugs ban stays.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure I have, the hotel is nearly 4 times more than the train ticket. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be able to sleep better tonight. I saw my adult granddaughter this afternoon and I could see for myself she was alright. She had her tonsils out on Monday. Her mother came from out of state to care for the baby for this week. Luckily her mom was there yesterday. Granddaughter said she tasted blood and all of a sudden she was hemorrhaging. Daughter grabbed her phone and for a split second could not remember 911. EMT's got her to hospital and they got her fixed up. They called her hubby from work, but she wanted her grandma. ;^)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I will be able to sleep better tonight. I saw my adult granddaughter this afternoon and I could see for myself she was alright. She had her tonsils out on Monday. Her mother came from out of state to care for the baby for this week. Luckily her mom was there yesterday. Granddaughter said she tasted blood and all of a sudden she was hemorrhaging. Daughter grabbed her phone and for a split second could not remember 911. EMT's got her to hospital and they got her fixed up. They called her hubby from work, but she wanted her grandma. ;^)


That is a relief I think that happened to Linky's DD if I remember right!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is a relief I think that happened to Linky's DD if I remember right!


Yup, dd1 was 12yrs old and10 days out after her tonsils came out , she told the school nurse she was spitting up blood.. she told her to get a drink of water and sent her back to class! !
When I got home that night I took her to the ER and she projectile vomited blood all over the doc. So we got sent by ambulance to her Dr's hospital where they fixed a tear in her throat. 
Me and the school nurse had fighting words the next day. ... she quit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> From me also! xoxoxo


Also me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It has been all over our news since last night (or very early morning), there has only been 4 fatalities, and numerous serious injuries, but no mention of a soldier. ....... I hope I have commented on the right topic!


I heard the deaths were a teacher, a policeman, and a man celebrating his 25th anniversary. His wife had a leg injury at least. So so so sad. How can anyone believe a good god wishes them to do evil?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Does the pants have belt loops; you might be able to buy yourself a small bag (on a belt), that could be worn as an accessory to your outfit; in one of the shops that you buy from, that could be used as a phone holder (and possibly a small purse for cash), and still leave your hands free, and your phone safe. The other option is to make your own phone holder, to your own specifications.????????????


I can't think of anywhere they have already made ones but I could make my own. Good ideas.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EST and -9'C (11'F). Not a cloud in the sky and the wind has died down.
> Last night when I pulled my car into the driveway in front of my house, I scared 3 stray cats out from around mum's car. I got out of my car and smelled skunk very strongly, very fresh. I went around the car to pull my work bag out of the passenger side, grabbed the door handle and put my hand in the gooey, sticky stuff that skunks spray. EEEWWWW.
> Now what to do, I need both hands to pull the work bag out. It has laptop, adapters, blackberry, security tags and paperwork in it and its heavy. I didn't have any choice but to use that very stinky, slimed hand to pull the bag out of the car.
> I put my hand in a car of crushed tomatoes. I've covered my hand in lemon juice. Mum said bleach because she says bleach for everything. DD suggested baking soda. Stuart said to use "Goo-B-Gone". My hand hurts, still smells like skunk (and kerosene from the goo-b-gone), but doesn't make my eyes water anymore. I ended up wearing some of mum's medical gloves to bed. That was the best solution. The cats wouldn't come anywhere near me, and I may need to get a new work bag. I didn't touch any wool last night,. I was afraid it would smell too.
> How's your day starting?


Your time was worse than mine but I will tell you it was gross too. Sitting on sofa after I've been to dinner with friends. Thought I'd throw one of the throws over the couch back because mooch likes to lay there on it. Found a string of plastic bag soggyish. Yesterday I found pieces of such which I guessed dog had ups chucked ..good that it wasn't wound in Her intestine. So thinking I've cleaned it up and bagged it. I pitch more of the throw over the couch and find it has a wet spot and more bag. Washing it tomorrow.but not a pleasant surprise. My dinner out was so so and one of the ladies thought I needed guidance to help on what to ask when I go to the doctor. I'm not as dumb as I look. She meant well. But my patience is low. Getting to the end of my fuse. Son was at movie but neighbor called to say the man who was shot in our area died. Such a violent world.Suzi kitty is on my clean throw pumping as she did on her mom as a kitten. It's cold enough to need two blankets. When our dog got skunked we bought something at the pet store for that descenting and used tomato juice bath, I should say he used it and I avoided the whole process. That's the kind of girl I am.sorry for your plight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the ladies here who is a pioneer re-enactor made an external pocket for her outfit. It's a large pocket on a string/rope sewn together from linen and embroidered, that she can wear over her outfit to carry her cell phone hidden inside the pocket.
> I'm thinking a knit pocket would be useful and can be carried over top of anything that is worn.


Here they come behind people and as they grab the purses they cut the strap and run. Under the coat is safer for valuables and my phone costs a bit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the ladies here who is a pioneer re-enactor made an external pocket for her outfit. It's a large pocket on a string/rope sewn together from linen and embroidered, that she can wear over her outfit to carry her cell phone hidden inside the pocket.
> I'm thinking a knit pocket would be useful and can be carried over top of anything that is worn.


I'm thinking a fanny pack is good. Has a belt and a pouch and clips at the waist. I can make one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I will be able to sleep better tonight. I saw my adult granddaughter this afternoon and I could see for myself she was alright. She had her tonsils out on Monday. Her mother came from out of state to care for the baby for this week. Luckily her mom was there yesterday. Granddaughter said she tasted blood and all of a sudden she was hemorrhaging. Daughter grabbed her phone and for a split second could not remember 911. EMT's got her to hospital and they got her fixed up. They called her hubby from work, but she wanted her grandma. ;^)


Had my tonsils out as an adult so I know how it feels. Hope your gd is better soon x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its sunny out there. No plans for today.Have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its sunny out there. No plans for today.Have a great day.


Morning. I envy you having the sun. We are warm and cloudy. I have no plans to do anything besides chores and knitting. I will see what surprises are in store for me today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Going to do some laundry this morning and then I am going to a craft group in a cafe this afternoon. It will be nice to meet some different crafters.

This evening we are going to see DDs production of Midsummer nights Dream, I hope Mr Shakespeare won't be watching as I know she will be taking liberties with his script, but her productions are always whacky and fun.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I will be able to sleep better tonight. I saw my adult granddaughter this afternoon and I could see for myself she was alright. She had her tonsils out on Monday. Her mother came from out of state to care for the baby for this week. Luckily her mom was there yesterday. Granddaughter said she tasted blood and all of a sudden she was hemorrhaging. Daughter grabbed her phone and for a split second could not remember 911. EMT's got her to hospital and they got her fixed up. They called her hubby from work, but she wanted her grandma. ;^)


Wow what a panic, glad everything has turned out OK. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And I've got my train ticket for Blackpool even though I had to pay for it. DH did offer later but I said it was OK, he could pay for the hotel. xxxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Yay! It's getting closer!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks, I keep texting him and telling him all those things and leaving messages. . Sorry about the name thing lol. I just don't know what he's thinking.


Drugs and thinking don't exactly go together. Just keep praying that he'll come round.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Have had a busy morning so far and lots more to do. I am making a big batch of pogásca (that's got you all thinking). Am waiting for it to rise (clue) then off again.
Have finished my ss shawl except for the border at the end, not sure what stitch I am going to do it in, am thinking of moss stitch. Will see you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Have had a busy morning so far and lots more to do. I am making a big batch of pogásca (that's got you all thinking). Am waiting for it to rise (clue) then off again.
> Have finished my ss shawl except for the border at the end, not sure what stitch I am going to do it in, am thinking of moss stitch. Will see you all later. xx


Look forward to seeing it in ss. Not finished mine yet xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Have had a busy morning so far and lots more to do. I am making a big batch of pogásca (that's got you all thinking). Am waiting for it to rise (clue) then off again.
> Have finished my ss shawl except for the border at the end, not sure what stitch I am going to do it in, am thinking of moss stitch. Will see you all later. xx


Morning. Moss stitch, in my opinion, is dressier/neater than a garter. You are teasing us. Making us wait with baited breath to see your shawl. I am sure it is worth waiting for. I am not even going to look up pogasca. Some of the things our friends across the sea eat do not seem very tasty to me. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's raining now, but was freezing rain over the last hour. There are accidents on the highway on the way to work. Salters are on the way.
My car has been scrubbed at the car wash with the soap that they use to take off tar. I don't smell skunk anymore, except when I open the passenger door, so I think some of the goo may have gone into the edge of the carpet inside. I can't clean that until the weather is better, so the car has been sprayed instead. My hand smells better too, unless you put your nose right on my hand. And if you are doing that, I'll ask "what the heck are you doing?" :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Have had a busy morning so far and lots more to do. I am making a big batch of pogásca (that's got you all thinking). Am waiting for it to rise (clue) then off again.
> Have finished my ss shawl except for the border at the end, not sure what stitch I am going to do it in, am thinking of moss stitch. Will see you all later. xx


Oh, I love pogasca. As soon as they are pulled out of the oven, pour melted butter over them and pop them in your mouth. So yummy. And I never have any left over.

I'm waiting for your ss shawl, as are we all. I'm noticing that the ss mosaic is stretchier than the garter mosaic, so blocking my "stripes" should be interesting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here they come behind people and as they grab the purses they cut the strap and run. Under the coat is safer for valuables and my phone costs a bit.


I noticed on the picture yesterday that the ladies of London often carry their purses crisscross across their shoulders. I always thought that was the safest and easiest way to carry it. Then the thieves got smarter (or stupider) and cut the strap to steal the purse. Now I realize it is safer to not have a cloth or leather strap, but to have a metal link strap. Under clothing is even better than the metal strap. At times I stick my phone in my over the shoulder bolder holder. Tad bit embarrassing if I forget to take it out before I go out in public.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's raining now, but was freezing rain over the last hour. There are accidents on the highway on the way to work. Salters are on the way.
> My car has been scrubbed at the car wash with the soap that they use to take off tar. I don't smell skunk anymore, except when I open the passenger door, so I think some of the goo may have gone into the edge of the carpet inside. I can't clean that until the weather is better, so the car has been sprayed instead. My hand smells better too, unless you put your nose right on my hand. And if you are doing that, I'll ask "what the heck are you doing?" :sm11:


Morning. Drive safe and watch out for the other guy. Your hand should be safe unless you are meeting up with a French gentleman. I hear the french kiss hands as a way of greeting. Hm. Is Ontario French Canadian?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Going to do some laundry this morning and then I am going to a craft group in a cafe this afternoon. It will be nice to meet some different crafters.
> 
> This evening we are going to see DDs production of Midsummer nights Dream, I hope Mr Shakespeare won't be watching as I know she will be taking liberties with his script, but her productions are always whacky and fun.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


I always like the local drama productions. The "liberties" are always the most memorable part.
Sounds like a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its sunny out there. No plans for today.Have a great day.


Enjoy your sunny day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here they come behind people and as they grab the purses they cut the strap and run. Under the coat is safer for valuables and my phone costs a bit.


Then a fanny (or tummy) pack under your coat sounds like what is needed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't think of anywhere they have already made ones but I could make my own. Good ideas.


The strap on my purse has a built in phone pocket. Very convenient. I am worse than the teenagers. I have to have my phone with me at all times. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Your time was worse than mine but I will tell you it was gross too. Sitting on sofa after I've been to dinner with friends. Thought I'd throw one of the throws over the couch back because mooch likes to lay there on it. Found a string of plastic bag soggyish. Yesterday I found pieces of such which I guessed dog had ups chucked ..good that it wasn't wound in Her intestine. So thinking I've cleaned it up and bagged it. I pitch more of the throw over the couch and find it has a wet spot and more bag. Washing it tomorrow.but not a pleasant surprise. My dinner out was so so and one of the ladies thought I needed guidance to help on what to ask when I go to the doctor. I'm not as dumb as I look. She meant well. But my patience is low. Getting to the end of my fuse. Son was at movie but neighbor called to say the man who was shot in our area died. Such a violent world.Suzi kitty is on my clean throw pumping as she did on her mom as a kitten. It's cold enough to need two blankets. When our dog got skunked we bought something at the pet store for that descenting and used tomato juice bath, I should say he used it and I avoided the whole process. That's the kind of girl I am.sorry for your plight.


The skunk smell is mostly gone now. I think I smell it more than anyone else.
Kitty upchucks are just part of life here. All the cat blankets are washable, so are the throws in the family room. The only cat I have to watch out for is Tazie, my knitting companion. She doesn't give any prior warning before she coughs up a hairball. And seems so surprised by them. :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Going to do some laundry this morning and then I am going to a craft group in a cafe this afternoon. It will be nice to meet some different crafters.
> 
> This evening we are going to see DDs production of Midsummer nights Dream, I hope Mr Shakespeare won't be watching as I know she will be taking liberties with his script, but her productions are always whacky and fun.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Morning. Glad to hear you are not going to do your laundry at the cafe. Meeting new crafters is a sure way to get new ideas for crafts. You are so craftier it is hard to think of a craft you have not dabbled in. 
I am sure you will enjoy the production tonight. You probable will be giving off a glow of pride at your daughters accomplishment.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the good thoughts for granddaughter, Flo. Her blood counts are low. They are hoping because she is young and healthy she will be able to make up for the blood loss without a transfusion.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yup, dd1 was 12yrs old and10 days out after her tonsils came out , she told the school nurse she was spitting up blood.. she told her to get a drink of water and sent her back to class! !
> When I got home that night I took her to the ER and she projectile vomited blood all over the doc. So we got sent by ambulance to her Dr's hospital where they fixed a tear in her throat.
> Me and the school nurse had fighting words the next day. ... she quit.


DD had her tonsils out when she was 2. When she was still in the hospital, she started vomiting up blood. I ended up on the floor (I'm so NOT good when my daughter has a crisis). The nurse whisked my daughter away then came back with a cold compress for me.
I think it's a good thing that the nurse quit. Spitting up blood should be a warning sign that medical attention is needed right away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oops, I had intended to leave earlier.
Everyone have a good day.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Look forward to seeing it in ss. Not finished mine yet xx


I haven't got the other one blocked yet so it might be a little while. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Moss stitch, in my opinion, is dressier/neater than a garter. You are teasing us. Making us wait with baited breath to see your shawl. I am sure it is worth waiting for. I am not even going to look up pogasca. Some of the things our friends across the sea eat do not seem very tasty to me. :sm02:


I think you might like these ????????? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Then a fanny (or tummy) pack under your coat sounds like what is needed.


If you want to go around looking pregnant (if worn at the front). xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its sunny out there. No plans for today.Have a great day.


Good morning from a very wet Seattle area. I don't have any plans for today either. I hope you're having a good day today, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but dry Surrey. Going to do some laundry this morning and then I am going to a craft group in a cafe this afternoon. It will be nice to meet some different crafters.
> 
> This evening we are going to see DDs production of Midsummer nights Dream, I hope Mr Shakespeare won't be watching as I know she will be taking liberties with his script, but her productions are always whacky and fun.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Sounds like a fun day and evening. Enjoy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow what a panic, glad everything has turned out OK. xx


Me, too, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Look forward to seeing it in ss. Not finished mine yet xx


Me, too. I haven't been able to get to mine for a couple of days, but I hope to get some work done on it maybe later today. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Drive safe and watch out for the other guy. Your hand should be safe unless you are meeting up with a French gentleman. I hear the french kiss hands as a way of greeting. Hm. Is Ontario French Canadian?


When I am introduced to a gentleman I always hold out my hand palm down. You would be surprised how many take the hint and kiss it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I will be able to sleep better tonight. I saw my adult granddaughter this afternoon and I could see for myself she was alright. She had her tonsils out on Monday. Her mother came from out of state to care for the baby for this week. Luckily her mom was there yesterday. Granddaughter said she tasted blood and all of a sudden she was hemorrhaging. Daughter grabbed her phone and for a split second could not remember 911. EMT's got her to hospital and they got her fixed up. They called her hubby from work, but she wanted her grandma. ;^)


Wow, that all sounds very scary but so glad the outcome was good!! Thank goodness for Grandmas!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yup, dd1 was 12yrs old and10 days out after her tonsils came out , she told the school nurse she was spitting up blood.. she told her to get a drink of water and sent her back to class! !
> When I got home that night I took her to the ER and she projectile vomited blood all over the doc. So we got sent by ambulance to her Dr's hospital where they fixed a tear in her throat.
> Me and the school nurse had fighting words the next day. ... she quit.


I should b****y well think so too! Your poor DD must have been terrified. Again, so glad it had a good outcome!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Have had a busy morning so far and lots more to do. I am making a big batch of pogásca (that's got you all thinking). Am waiting for it to rise (clue) then off again.
> Have finished my ss shawl except for the border at the end, not sure what stitch I am going to do it in, am thinking of moss stitch. Will see you all later. xx


Bacon scones, don't mind if I do!!! Looking forward to seeing the shawl, will pick mine up in a minute, when I've finished catching up!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's raining now, but was freezing rain over the last hour. There are accidents on the highway on the way to work. Salters are on the way.
> My car has been scrubbed at the car wash with the soap that they use to take off tar. I don't smell skunk anymore, except when I open the passenger door, so I think some of the goo may have gone into the edge of the carpet inside. I can't clean that until the weather is better, so the car has been sprayed instead. My hand smells better too, unless you put your nose right on my hand. And if you are doing that, I'll ask "what the heck are you doing?" :sm11:


OMG, that stuff sure does stick, doesn't it? - and stink!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The skunk smell is mostly gone now. I think I smell it more than anyone else.
> Kitty upchucks are just part of life here. All the cat blankets are washable, so are the throws in the family room. The only cat I have to watch out for is Tazie, my knitting companion. She doesn't give any prior warning before she coughs up a hairball. And seems so surprised by them. :sm01:


Sometimes, a smell gets stuck in your nose, particularly if it is a bad one. It will pass - eventually!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts for granddaughter, Flo. Her blood counts are low. They are hoping because she is young and healthy she will be able to make up for the blood loss without a transfusion.


I hope so, send her hugs from me to get her well very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If you want to go around looking pregnant (if worn at the front). xx :sm23:


Who cares? If people think I am pregnant, I should be quite proud that they think it's a possibility at my age!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just back from another lovely day out with Jill. We decided to avoid Central London, due to the many road closures, we decided to leave what was left to the poor tourists. Instead, we headed for North London, to a shopping mall at Brent Cross. We had to walk a very long way from the station, through some very seedy areas to get there and it wasn't all that when we eventually found it. Had a bit of a walk round then jumped on a bus back to the centre of town as we had developed a fancy for Chinese food. Went to China Town in Soho and had a lovely meal and a bottle of wine. Staggered out of there and meandered home. Very happy to see lots of visitors around Central London, but also, lots of police walking round in threes. Have to go and fix DH some dinner now and really don't feel like it, urgh!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Who cares? If people think I am pregnant, I should be quite proud that they think it's a possibility at my age!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Whatever grabs you. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from another lovely day out with Jill. We decided to avoid Central London, due to the many road closures, we decided to leave what was left to the poor tourists. Instead, we headed for North London, to a shopping mall at Brent Cross. We had to walk a very long way from the station, through some very seedy areas to get there and it wasn't all that when we eventually found it. Had a bit of a walk round then jumped on a bus back to the centre of town as we had developed a fancy for Chinese food. Went to China Town in Soho and had a lovely meal and a bottle of wine. Staggered out of there and meandered home. Very happy to see lots of visitors around Central London, but also, lots of police walking round in threes. Have to go and fix DH some dinner now and really don't feel like it, urgh!!!! xxxxxx


Sounds like an interesting day! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Just back from another lovely day out with Jill. We decided to avoid Central London, due to the many road closures, we decided to leave what was left to the poor tourists. Instead, we headed for North London, to a shopping mall at Brent Cross. We had to walk a very long way from the station, through some very seedy areas to get there and it wasn't all that when we eventually found it. Had a bit of a walk round then jumped on a bus back to the centre of town as we had developed a fancy for Chinese food. Went to China Town in Soho and had a lovely meal and a bottle of wine. Staggered out of there and meandered home. Very happy to see lots of visitors around Central London, but also, lots of police walking round in threes. Have to go and fix DH some dinner now and really don't feel like it, urgh!!!! xxxxxx


Beans on toast with a fried egg on top? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from another lovely day out with Jill. We decided to avoid Central London, due to the many road closures, we decided to leave what was left to the poor tourists. Instead, we headed for North London, to a shopping mall at Brent Cross. We had to walk a very long way from the station, through some very seedy areas to get there and it wasn't all that when we eventually found it. Had a bit of a walk round then jumped on a bus back to the centre of town as we had developed a fancy for Chinese food. Went to China Town in Soho and had a lovely meal and a bottle of wine. Staggered out of there and meandered home. Very happy to see lots of visitors around Central London, but also, lots of police walking round in threes. Have to go and fix DH some dinner now and really don't feel like it, urgh!!!! xxxxxx


I haven't been to Brent Cross mall for about 35 years. It was good then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Beans on toast with a fried egg on top? xxxx


cheese on toast covered with tinned spaghetti? Time was that was DS2's favourite lunch.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Beans on toast with a fried egg on top? xxxx


Broccoli and stilton bake, croquette potatoes and peas! I shall be the one having beans on toast - later!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't been to Brent Cross mall for about 35 years. It was good then.


It's not bad, just seems a very small mall after Bluewater, which is just down the road!!! xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It's not bad, just seems a very small mall after Bluewater, which is just down the road!!! xxxx


I love Bluewater but can only get there if my son in law takes me.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Broccoli and stilton bake, croquette potatoes and peas! I shall be the one having beans on toast - later!!! xxxxx


Oh. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> I love Bluewater but can only get there if my son in law takes me.


I love Lakeside but don't like the drive or paying £5 to go through the tunnel and back! Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.

I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me. 

We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's raining now, but was freezing rain over the last hour. There are accidents on the highway on the way to work. Salters are on the way.
> My car has been scrubbed at the car wash with the soap that they use to take off tar. I don't smell skunk anymore, except when I open the passenger door, so I think some of the goo may have gone into the edge of the carpet inside. I can't clean that until the weather is better, so the car has been sprayed instead. My hand smells better too, unless you put your nose right on my hand. And if you are doing that, I'll ask "what the heck are you doing?" :sm11:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.
> 
> I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me.
> 
> We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


Yes, I wonder what's going on with the little bird(s). Very strange doings.

You've a right to get a bit weepy. I think things will probably seem off-kilter for a long time and will hit you when you least expect it. You're a strong woman and will make it through. And when you feel down, just come to us!

Sending you many more warm and comforting hugs (wish I could be there to give them to you in person)! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I wonder what's going on with the little bird(s). Very strange doings.
> 
> You've a right to get a bit weepy. I think things will probably seem off-kilter for a long time and will hit you when you least expect it. You're a strong woman and will make it through. And when you feel down, just come to us!
> 
> Sending you many more warm and comforting hugs (wish I could be there to give them to you in person)! xxxooo


Thankyou pam. I would like that. I'm ok again, it just comes on now and again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou pam. I would like that. I'm ok again, it just comes on now and again.


I would, too! That's why you need to keep Flo nearby. :sm02: Love you lots!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.
> 
> I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me.
> 
> We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


Oh Sweetie, I really feel for you. I know your family will enfold you tomorrow though and won't let you feel like a spare part. Love you lots, big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Broccoli and stilton bake, croquette potatoes and peas! I shall be the one having beans on toast - later!!! xxxxx


OK, I'll have the broccoli and stilton please.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK, I'll have the broccoli and stilton please.


I'm told it was very nice!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.
> 
> I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me.
> 
> We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


That naughty little stop out. Someone is feathering her nest.

I'm sure that Stephen won't let you be a square peg. Try and enjoy it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm told it was very nice!!! xxx


well I didn't enjoy a bit of it!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.
> 
> I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me.
> 
> We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


The first time of everything will be hard but you will get through it with us at your side. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I wonder what's going on with the little bird(s). Very strange doings.
> 
> You've a right to get a bit weepy. I think things will probably seem off-kilter for a long time and will hit you when you least expect it. You're a strong woman and will make it through. And when you feel down, just come to us!
> 
> Sending you many more warm and comforting hugs (wish I could be there to give them to you in person)! xxxooo


From me too xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK, I'll have the broccoli and stilton please.


I wouldn't, I would be joining June with the beans on toast. I detest Stilton...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I wouldn't, I would be joining June with the beans on toast. I detest Stilton...


And me and broccoli. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> The first time of everything will be hard but you will get through it with us at your side. xx


Yes, there will be a few firsts but just as you got through the funeral you will get through them. Thinking of you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Very miserable today and on top of it all Michael doesn't want to go to his dad's and has had a right meltdown which gave me one.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Very miserable today and on top of it all Michael doesn't want to go to his dad's and has had a right meltdown which gave me one.....


This too shall pass hun, you and Ange are going through a trying time but you'll come through, we are all here for you both xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope so, send her hugs from me to get her well very soon!! xxxx


Thanks for the extra hugs. I was about hugged out. Daughter home from out of state, grand daughter sick, and great grand daughter thinks she needs some attention. They all seem better today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.
> 
> I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me.
> 
> We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


You don't have to be alone. Put a coin in your pocket from each of us. When you feel along stick you hand in your pocket to remind you we are with you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This too shall pass hun, you and Ange are going through a trying time but you'll come through, we are all here for you both xxxx


Yes, we are! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we are! xxxooo


Thank you both I love you all so much!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Beautiful picture of beautiful ladies.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Attagirl!!


My belief is that if nice capable people carried concealed guns, these no good killers might think it a risk to start their evil. At least someone might take them out before they kill many. I'm not a violent type but I'd be happy if my decent neighbors could defend us. We had a man shot dead yesterday not many blocks from mom' s house. The dead man was either getting In or out of a cab.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me and broccoli. xx


So we could be Jack Sprat and his wife then :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, we're off shopping today as we are running short of everything seeing we didn't go shopping last week. Most importantly Tia Maria is running low!!!! Also need to do some baking as freezer is running low on some things. See you all later. xx


I am beginning to think that I need to indulge myself, with my favourite alcoholic drink - we'll there might be more than one - at least it will give me a good reason for this stupid headache, that I have had for about a week!! ???????????????? It isn't one of those headaches that one needs to have investigated, I think it is mainly due to the lack of sleep, because of the continuous heat and humidity , since we have been home! Would really like Autumn temps to begin tomorrow. Might make things more tolerable here, just for a change!!! ????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This too shall pass hun, you and Ange are going through a trying time but you'll come through, we are all here for you both xxxx


Ditto from me


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the extra hugs. I was about hugged out. Daughter home from out of state, grand daughter sick, and great grand daughter thinks she needs some attention. They all seem better today.


Glad there is improvement


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I wonder what's going on with the little bird(s). Very strange doings.
> 
> You've a right to get a bit weepy. I think things will probably seem off-kilter for a long time and will hit you when you least expect it. You're a strong woman and will make it through. And when you feel down, just come to us!
> 
> Sending you many more warm and comforting hugs (wish I could be there to give them to you in person)! xxxooo


My sentiments exactly Susan, just take things a day, a moment or even a minute at a time; for as long as you need. We are all here when you need us, and the UK girls are even closer! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning my dear friends! It's a bit grey here and 12 degrees. Not doing much today except popping to the shops to collect an exchanged top that DD bought me for mother's day. Bless her, she means well but always buys a size too small, I think it's to encourage me to lose weight but it doesn't work! Catch up with you later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


Of course that isn't it, she buys you the size that she sees you as, and also the size she chooses, looks to be exactly the size that would fit you! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Beans on toast with a fried egg on top? xxxx


Haven't had that for years, Baked Beans, in BBQ sauce, with the toast and egg - used to have that a lot many years ago! Might have to re-visit that, as an addition to the menu over the weekend! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD had her tonsils out when she was 2. When she was still in the hospital, she started vomiting up blood. I ended up on the floor (I'm so NOT good when my daughter has a crisis). The nurse whisked my daughter away then came back with a cold compress for me.
> I think it's a good thing that the nurse quit. Spitting up blood should be a warning sign that medical attention is needed right away.


Spitting of blood, after any thoat surgery, isn't an emergency state most of the time, but it should definitely be checked; *BEFORE* sending a child to have a drink of anything, and going back to class. The school was extremely lucky that nothing worse happened. Nitzi ... it was really good for you and dd, that she was still in hospital. People are sent home the next day now, and advised not to drink hot drinks, red drinks or anything too cold; and they don't get icecream and jelly now, toast is recommended (but hospital toast has usually lost the crunchiness, by the time the patient gets it); the patient has to at least be eating normal food, and drinking well before they can be discharged.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> When I am introduced to a gentleman I always hold out my hand palm down. You would be surprised how many take the hint and kiss it.


Never thought of that, but I have had a few hugs from some of the men I was introduced to (in bygone days)- which feels a little strange, to say the least! I don't think many Aussie males ???? have the background, to be kissing the back of hands when introduced. I put my hand perpendicular when putting it out to shake hands, that way no man is going to try putting his hand on top of mine (in possible demonstration of being dominant), we are equal!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure I have, the hotel is nearly 4 times more than the train ticket. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


That is really well done! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No I didn't see them, where are they posted?


I don't know where I posted them now, possibly fb, but I thought I posted them on here, somewhere - can anyone help? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Never thought of that, but I have had a few hugs from some of the men I was introduced to (in bygone days)- which feels a little strange, to say the least! I don't think many Aussie males ???? have the background, to be kissing the back of hands when introduced. I put my hand perpendicular when putting it out to shake hands, that way no man is going to try putting his hand on top of mine (in possible demonstration of being dominant), we are equal!


On holiday a lot of the people were French, I had an awful lot of kisses on both cheeks while I was there!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That is really well done! ????????????????


I have my moments. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


So sorry you have been dealing with this horrible situation! Children will break your heart, but most will come back, and help to heal your heart and the relationship. Let him have his space, but make sure that he knows that your door is open, and that your lover is unconditional, when he wants to come back, either to stay or to visit. You might not like what he is doing, but you still love him. Just remember that he does still love you, even though he might not show it sometimes. I am hoping that the situation has improved, by now!

My daughter took a couple of years, before she was ready to renew our contact, and relationship! We now have a good relationship, but we have had to work at it, and also developed a code to use when we spoke about certain things. This particular DD began using drugs and alcohol when she was very young, at around pubity (unfortunately I was fully expecting problems, with her and her full sister; due to what happened to them when they were only toddlers. Her sister didn't have the serious problems, thank goodness!). She has come a long way now, and things are looking more positive for her. I hope your DS comes to his senses, before he takes a really wrong step! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I don't know where I posted them now, possibly fb, but I thought I posted them on here, somewhere - can anyone help? ????


I didn't see them on here and am not on fb so missed out on those. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't see them on here and am not on fb so missed out on those. xx


I will post them on here then, I think my brain must have been exhausted when I dild that!
Now I just need to work out how to add them to here! ????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't see them on here and am not on fb so missed out on those. xx


Same here


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Same here


It's ok, I will post them on my "photo" page, and let you know where it is, once I have done it. OK! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi from a sunny Wales. It's a bit chilly at the moment but think I will get out in the sunshine and try and tidy up my rockery. See you later, have a good one. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its a sunny day today. Im going out tonight for Anns birthday and Stephen is coming for me around lunchtime.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> You don't have to be alone. Put a coin in your pocket from each of us. When you feel along stick you hand in your pocket to remind you we are with you.


what a lovely idea. Thanks


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am beginning to think that I need to indulge myself, with my favourite alcoholic drink - we'll there might be more than one - at least it will give me a good reason for this stupid headache, that I have had for about a week!! ???????????????? It isn't one of those headaches that one needs to have investigated, I think it is mainly due to the lack of sleep, because of the continuous heat and humidity , since we have been home! Would really like Autumn temps to begin tomorrow. Might make things more tolerable here, just for a change!!! ????????


Hoping you get some relief from the heat and humidity - and that headache - very soon!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Of course that isn't it, she buys you the size that she sees you as, and also the size she chooses, looks to be exactly the size that would fit you! ????????


I will give her the name of my optician!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't know where I posted them now, possibly fb, but I thought I posted them on here, somewhere - can anyone help? ????


They are on FB Judi, on your timeline, not sure if this link will work http://www.facebook.com/judio2/posts/10212309497196348?pnref=story


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> On holiday a lot of the people were French, I had an awful lot of kisses on both cheeks while I was there!!!!!!!!! xx


I'm saying nothing!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day today. Im going out tonight for Anns birthday and Stephen is coming for me around lunchtime.


Have the best day you can with your family around you love. A sunny day always helps a little! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a mild and sunny London!! It must be the day I finally go and tidy my little garden, weeds everywhere. The car also needs a good clean but I'm making no promises!! 

Had a 360 degree video from New Zealand, showing Charlotte's little play centre leaving ceremony. It was lovely, I really felt like I was there, in fact, when DS turned round to check the camera, I waved!! :sm12: :sm16: 

Have a good one everybody, UK ladies, enjoy the sunshine and don't forget to put your clocks forward tonight!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am beginning to think that I need to indulge myself, with my favourite alcoholic drink - we'll there might be more than one - at least it will give me a good reason for this stupid headache, that I have had for about a week!! ???????????????? It isn't one of those headaches that one needs to have investigated, I think it is mainly due to the lack of sleep, because of the continuous heat and humidity , since we have been home! Would really like Autumn temps to begin tomorrow. Might make things more tolerable here, just for a change!!! ????????


Sorry you are suffering with the heat and a headache. Both things make it hard to get your necessary sleep. I am not sure alcohol is the right answer. Here is hoping it cools off in your little corner of the world. We are hoping it warms up. :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad there is improvement


Thanks. This is the second morning in a row I got an email from her saying the ice paks I gave her have been so helpful. Hospital said to put ice on to reduce swelling. Hard to put a regular ice pak around your neck. Grandpa had the perfect shaped pak, long and thin. She is well on her way to recovery. Still young enough to bounce back quickly, I hope.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornong from sunny Surrey. Only just up as I had to take an antihistamine last night and it really knocked me out, plus I think I was rather tired. Still all fine this morning and ready to face the day, once I've had my coffee.

My DDs adaptation of Midsummer Nights Dream last night was great. She ha shortened it quite a bit and brought it up to date with everyone on their mobile phones and I pads.

The craft group I went to yesterday afternoon was in a lovely cafe, so I just had to have a pecan danish (Rebecca, thought of you!), nice ladies too mostly beaders but good to be with different crafters.

Today Mr P and I are going to a NT gardens to see the daffodils, I will take my camera and get ome pictures.

Now to try and cztch up with you all. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornong from sunny Surrey. Only just up as I had to take an antihistamine last night and it really knocked me out, plus I think I was rather tired. Still all fine this morning and ready to face the day, once I've had my coffee.
> 
> My DDs adaptation of Midsummer Nights Dream last night was great. She ha shortened it quite a bit and brought it up to date with everyone on their mobile phones and I pads.
> 
> ...


Good morning dear, take it easy today and enjoy the sunshine and daffodils!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi from a sunny Wales. It's a bit chilly at the moment but think I will get out in the sunshine and try and tidy up my rockery. See you later, have a good one. xx


Morning. The sunshine will warm you inside and out. Enjoy your time playing in your rockery.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> what a lovely idea. Thanks


"Out of the mouth of babes." My great grand gave me a shiny smooth stone to keep in my pocket. I had told her I was missing her because she started school. I do often feel that stone and smile. Stone is smoother and cleaner as it has gotten washed a lot. 
Enjoy your time with family and friends. :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny London!! It must be the day I finally go and tidy my little garden, weeds everywhere. The car also needs a good clean but I'm making no promises!!
> 
> Had a 360 degree video from New Zealand, showing Charlotte's little play centre leaving ceremony. It was lovely, I really felt like I was there, in fact, when DS turned round to check the camera, I waved!! :sm12: :sm16:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, UK ladies, enjoy the sunshine and don't forget to put your clocks forward tonight!! xxxxx


That was a lovely thing to share with you. The car will just get messed again, why bother? :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornong from sunny Surrey. Only just up as I had to take an antihistamine last night and it really knocked me out, plus I think I was rather tired. Still all fine this morning and ready to face the day, once I've had my coffee.
> 
> My DDs adaptation of Midsummer Nights Dream last night was great. She ha shortened it quite a bit and brought it up to date with everyone on their mobile phones and I pads.
> 
> ...


Morning. That is really bring it up to date. When that was written none of those things were even on the horizon. :sm09: :sm09: 
Nice to have beader friends. They could be very helpful when selecting and using beads in your knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hoping you get some relief from the heat and humidity - and that headache - very soon!! xxxxx


Hi June, it doesn't help that I am not sleeping either, and I know that it isn't that I don't do enough physical activities, because even after climbing up and down a very long, and steep walking trail, I was very tired and really wanted to sleep ....but it didn't happen. Many of those nights I couldn't go in a different room and read, or watch tv either, because most of the accommodation was only one room. ????????

I was hoping to be sleeping now, but I can only lay awake in my bed for a certain amount if time, then it gets very boring and annoying; listening to the entire population of the household while they sleep! ????????????

The headache will go eventually, I just have to continue to make sure I keep drinking ........ which is difficult for me to remember, when the humidity makes it feel like I have had too much to drink! ????????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I was up at 8 which was as well because the electrician was here at 20 past to put a new timer on the water heater. It's lovely to have hot water again! Off to youngest this afternoon. It's sunny but not too warm here and very windy. Not sure what to wear.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Very miserable today and on top of it all Michael doesn't want to go to his dad's and has had a right meltdown which gave me one.....


Poor little boy, does he really have to go, can it be postponed, or is it part of the legal requirement of the entire situation? 
I was so fortunate in not having any legal access orders, that would have made life really miserable for 2 of my girls. I had complete control over the access rights to them, so because they didn't want any access to themselves, I could allow them a) not to be visited, or b) not to have to visit; and the one they didn't want to see, wasn't courageous (or stupid enough) to legally challenge my decision!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This too shall pass hun, you and Ange are going through a trying time but you'll come through, we are all here for you both xxxx


And I second that for both of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> You don't have to be alone. Put a coin in your pocket from each of us. When you feel along stick you hand in your pocket to remind you we are with you.


That is a wonderful idea, and here are some nice warm hugs for you also Susan! ????????????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My belief is that if nice capable people carried concealed guns, these no good killers might think it a risk to start their evil. At least someone might take them out before they kill many. I'm not a violent type but I'd be happy if my decent neighbors could defend us. We had a man shot dead yesterday not many blocks from mom' s house. The dead man was either getting In or out of a cab.


That is really horrible, so glad you are in a different area now! It doesn't matter where one lives though, even in the smallish city (if it gets any smaller, I think we will be renamed as a Village) that I live in has some really awful things happening. I don't usually find out about them, until I get to one of my Craft groups, because the other ladies are more outwardly going, than I am. Some of them go to a different Craft group every day, my 3 days a fortnight are enough for me, and it also allows me to do things with my family without missing out on my craft days! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I will give her the name of my optician!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nnnnoooo - she loves you dearly, and thus sees you as she wants to see you. My girls are still telling me that I look about 10 years younger than the mothers of their peers, and some of those mothers would be at least 15 years younger than I am! So let your DD see you through her eyes, but possibly suggest the size of clothing items, so that you don't need to keep exchanging them. The brand of clothing might be one of those produced by Asians - they are often labelled incorrectly! ???????????? I have that problem with a lot of my clothing - I am quite tall, but many brands of clothing are made by a race that is quite a lot smaller, in the height department! bahahahaha ..... True story .... hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They are on FB Judi, on your timeline, not sure if this link will work http://www.facebook.com/judio2/posts/10212309497196348?pnref=story


Thanks June, the link took me to the photos; and I have made sure that the privacy settings will allow any of you access to the photos! 
I hope everyone enjoys them, I am not that flash at taking photos for others to see! xoxoxo

Here are the other 2 links to more photos of my trip to WA and back! xoxo

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10212310032089720&id=1346566058

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10212310032089720&id=1346566058

Didn't realise that I could do this! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. The sunshine will warm you inside and out. Enjoy your time playing in your rockery.


It certainly won't be playing, some serious tidying up is needed. xx :sm25:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a mild and sunny London!! It must be the day I finally go and tidy my little garden, weeds everywhere. The car also needs a good clean but I'm making no promises!!
> 
> Had a 360 degree video from New Zealand, showing Charlotte's little play centre leaving ceremony. It was lovely, I really felt like I was there, in fact, when DS turned round to check the camera, I waved!! :sm12: :sm16:
> 
> Have a good one everybody, UK ladies, enjoy the sunshine and don't forget to put your clocks forward tonight!! xxxxx


Our clocks go back next weekend, then I will have one less hour of no sleep, to catch up on. This insomnia is the pits! ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day today. Im going out tonight for Anns birthday and Stephen is coming for me around lunchtime.


I hope you have an enjoyable time today with the family and tonight at the birthday party. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, take it easy today and enjoy the sunshine and daffodils!!! xxxx


What she said! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> That was a lovely thing to share with you. The car will just get messed again, why bother? :sm16:


Well, my sentiments entirely jinx but I woke up full of energy this morning and thought I could do it all but sadly, having weeded the back garden, I'm bushed so the car will _have_ to stay dirty!!! It's still sunny out there but very windy too, which would mean I would have got more water on me than the car!! :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> I was up at 8 which was as well because the electrician was here at 20 past to put a new timer on the water heater. It's lovely to have hot water again! Off to youngest this afternoon. It's sunny but not too warm here and very windy. Not sure what to wear.


Layers, always layers!! Have a super time xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nnnnoooo - she loves you dearly, and thus sees you as she wants to see you. My girls are still telling me that I look about 10 years younger than the mothers of their peers, and some of those mothers would be at least 15 years younger than I am! So let your DD see you through her eyes, but possibly suggest the size of clothing items, so that you don't need to keep exchanging them. The brand of clothing might be one of those produced by Asians - they are often labelled incorrectly! ððð I have that problem with a lot of my clothing - I am quite tall, but many brands of clothing are made by a race that is quite a lot smaller, in the height department! bahahahaha ..... True story .... hahaha


Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, my sentiments entirely jinx but I woke up full of energy this morning and thought I could do it all but sadly, having weeded the back garden, I'm bushed so the car will _have_ to stay dirty!!! It's still sunny out there but very windy too, which would mean I would have got more water on me than the car!! :sm09: :sm09: xx


Yes I was all enthusiastic first thing but having done a morning's gardening not sure I want to move this afternoon. I will go out again just to keep out of the way because, and for this I must thank those who are coming to Wonderwool from the very bottom of my heart, DH is actually doing some decorating, not a lot but is actually doing some, so I am hiding in the garden this afternoon. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I was up at 8 which was as well because the electrician was here at 20 past to put a new timer on the water heater. It's lovely to have hot water again! Off to youngest this afternoon. It's sunny but not too warm here and very windy. Not sure what to wear.[/quot
> Morning, yes hot water is a good thing. Wear a wind breaker?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you are suffering with the heat and a headache. Both things make it hard to get your necessary sleep. I am not sure alcohol is the right answer. Here is hoping it cools off in your little corner of the world. We are hoping it warms up. :sm02:


Hhmmmm it's like that isn't it. Shame we can't just send some of each others temps to each other, so that the weather was a bit more even. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


That is a pretty top! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> what a lovely idea. Thanks


and jiggle us just to annoy people!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm saying nothing!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


you don't have to. I read you like a book.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Our clocks go back next weekend, then I will have one less hour of no sleep, to catch up on. This insomnia is the pits! ????????????


I think it is typically British that the clocks always go back on Mother's Day here!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, my sentiments entirely jinx but I woke up full of energy this morning and thought I could do it all but sadly, having weeded the back garden, I'm bushed so the car will _have_ to stay dirty!!! It's still sunny out there but very windy too, which would mean I would have got more water on me than the car!! :sm09: :sm09: xx


I wish I could wake up full of energy. At least I normally wake up with an OK, let's get on with something.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


Wow! I can so see you in that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, the sun is shining; I should get out there and go walkies.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I was all enthusiastic first thing but having done a morning's gardening not sure I want to move this afternoon. I will go out again just to keep out of the way because, and for this I must thank those who are coming to Wonderwool from the very bottom of my heart, DH is actually doing some decorating, not a lot but is actually doing some, so I am hiding in the garden this afternoon. xxxx


Oh bless him but don't push it because I'm sure we don't expect it, we are just thrilled that we can come and stay and meet you at last, honestly! I'm off to a garden centre or NT place, whatever, gotta get out in that sunshine!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you don't have to. I read you like a book.


War & Peace or the Beano annual 1956?!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Poor little boy, does he really have to go, can it be postponed, or is it part of the legal requirement of the entire situation?
> I was so fortunate in not having any legal access orders, that would have made life really miserable for 2 of my girls. I had complete control over the access rights to them, so because they didn't want any access to themselves, I could allow them a) not to be visited, or b) not to have to visit; and the one they didn't want to see, wasn't courageous (or stupid enough) to legally challenge my decision!


It part of the legal requirement, it's so hard though when he starts crying and says he just wants to stay here with me and DH!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


Yes it is and will look wonderful on you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, the sun is shining; I should get out there and go walkies.


My brain is telling my body it should move......I don't think it is listening! :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning all, I've come out of my cave! Finally we're getting a break from all this miserable rain, blue skies this morning and I suspect some much needed sun. I walked these pests off my property this morning before they started pulling my crocus out, and I'll add there's no need to fertilize the lawns this year! Haven't had a chance to back read yet, hope everyone is fine and G. Susan is keeping us up to date with Little Bird. See you all later today.... xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him but don't push it because I'm sure we don't expect it, we are just thrilled that we can come and stay and meet you at last, honestly! I'm off to a garden centre or NT place, whatever, gotta get out in that sunshine!! xxxxx


I'm not pushing it, I wouldn't get anywhere if I tried that, perhaps it's dawned on him that these things are not going to do themselves (but need doing), and there is no way I am going to add more things to do on my own. I've had a couple more hours out in the garden but am now shattered so will collapse for the rest of the day and perhaps even get some knitting in eventually. Which did you decide to do in the end? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Good morning all, I've come out of my cave! Finally we're getting a break from all this miserable rain, blue skies this morning and I suspect some much needed sun. I walked these pests off my property this morning before they started pulling my crocus out, and I'll add there's no need to fertilize the lawns this year! Haven't had a chance to back read yet, hope everyone is fine and G. Susan is keeping us up to date with Little Bird. See you all later today.... xoxo


Hi, was just wondering when we were going to hear from you I didn't realised you'd retreated to your ark. Glad to hear you have some sunshine at last, so have we, isn't it lovely except now all the garden work starts. Have made a start today but the grass needs mowing desperately along with everything else. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


That is gorgeous, I would even wear something like that, but there is nothing remotely like it in this devoid shopping centre. ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not pushing it, I wouldn't get anywhere if I tried that, perhaps it's dawned on him that these things are not going to do themselves (but need doing), and there is no way I am going to add more things to do on my own. I've had a couple more hours out in the garden but am now shattered so will collapse for the rest of the day and perhaps even get some knitting in eventually. Which did you decide to do in the end? xxxx


I did the garden but I was shattered after that too, would never have had the energy to wash the car, will do that another day!!! DH has been watching the horse racing on TV so I have just been out for a drive in the sunshine, we had 14 degrees C here today. I was heading for Winston Churchill's old house down in the country for a walk round the lovely gardens but unfortunately, the rest of SE England had the same idea, it was packed! I think it's because it's Mothers' Day tomorrow so I guess if you are a mum that's got a mum and a Mother in law, you have to spread it across the weekend and they do have a very nice restaurant there. It was a nice drive anyway!! I'm goingto do some knitting now, 10 more rows to the end of the mosaic, yay!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous, I would even wear something like that, but there is nothing remotely like it in this devoid shopping centre. ????????????


That's what online shopping is for!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I was all enthusiastic first thing but having done a morning's gardening not sure I want to move this afternoon. I will go out again just to keep out of the way because, and for this I must thank those who are coming to Wonderwool from the very bottom of my heart, DH is actually doing some decorating, not a lot but is actually doing some, so I am hiding in the garden this afternoon. xxxx


That would be the best place to hide, just remember to pull up a weed, if he does venture out, for a breath of fresh air! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It part of the legal requirement, it's so hard though when he starts crying and says he just wants to stay here with me and DH!


It would be heartbreaking. Poor little fella,it would have seemed like forever, for him, while it was all being decided! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's what online shopping is for!!! :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Yes I do know that, but I don't trust the sizing on a lot of things! Besides ..... I like to try things on, before I buy them. It is no fun to get a present from oneself, only to find that it doesn't fit, even though the next size up was ordered, just to be safe, and it is still too small! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you ever used the "all free knitting" site? I just came across it but son says some sites are not safe.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sunshine here as well. The weather is playing alternate days. One day gorgeous, next awful. Today is gorgeous.


Our weather is like that but on gorgeous days it's winter cold which spoils it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

News flash:
Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight. 
I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday. 
KIDS! !!!!????????
I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


So glad he's been in touch. I know that feeling when offspring don't keep in touch...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I did the garden but I was shattered after that too, would never have had the energy to wash the car, will do that another day!!! DH has been watching the horse racing on TV so I have just been out for a drive in the sunshine, we had 14 degrees C here today. I was heading for Winston Churchill's old house down in the country for a walk round the lovely gardens but unfortunately, the rest of SE England had the same idea, it was packed! I think it's because it's Mothers' Day tomorrow so I guess if you are a mum that's got a mum and a Mother in law, you have to spread it across the weekend and they do have a very nice restaurant there. It was a nice drive anyway!! I'm goingto do some knitting now, 10 more rows to the end of the mosaic, yay!!! xxxxx


I preferred the mosaic to the lace, don't forget to leave your markers in place. I did a bit more gardening but not with much enthusiasm so came in and watched DH huffing and puffing and moaning at the painting. I ignored them. :sm15: :sm15: Have found another mosaic shawl in aran so might try that, I started a different one but got bored so ripped it out. Back to casting on 281 stitches. See you later. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That would be the best place to hide, just remember to pull up a weed, if he does venture out, for a breath of fresh air! ????????


Got two wheelbarrows full of weeds although it doesn't look much different from before. xx :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


Hopefully he has seen the errors of his ways and is now trying, good on him if he is, and what a relief for you. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


That's good news love, at least you are in touch now, so glad for you xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Got two wheelbarrows full of weeds although it doesn't look much different from before. xx :sm03:


No but you know it IS different!! xxx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be heartbreaking. Poor little fella,it would have seemed like forever, for him, while it was all being decided! xoxo


I know it breaks my heart thinking about it and I understand why he lashes out sometimes he can't reason out that it wasn't our fault that his dad wouldn't let us see him but we did try!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Have you ever used the "all free knitting" site? I just came across it but son says some sites are not safe.


I got most of my patterns from there haven't had any problems with it!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got most of my patterns from there haven't had any problems with it!


All Free Knitting is a safe site.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


Yay!! So glad to hear that you had a good talk!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, the sun is shining; I should get out there and go walkies.


I was able to get a walk in this morning. It felt great. Yesterday's weather was absolutely miserable and tomorrow is supposed to be, too. We're about 4 inches above normal on our rain totals for this month and still have a few days of rain forecast this coming week. So ready for warm, sunny days.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning all, I've come out of my cave! Finally we're getting a break from all this miserable rain, blue skies this morning and I suspect some much needed sun. I walked these pests off my property this morning before they started pulling my crocus out, and I'll add there's no need to fertilize the lawns this year! Haven't had a chance to back read yet, hope everyone is fine and G. Susan is keeping us up to date with Little Bird. See you all later today.... xoxo


Great to see you again, Trish, and great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully he has seen the errors of his ways and is now trying, good on him if he is, and what a relief for you. xx


And from me, too, Linky. It's such a difficult time. Glad you were able to have a good conversation with him. That always help. Our DS called us this morning and it was great to hear from him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got most of my patterns from there haven't had any problems with it!


I don't think there's a problem with that site. You should be fine, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, it has been a beautiful day here to the NT garden and although some of the dafodills have gone over there were still a lot in full bloom, plus quite a few other flowers too. I will post a few pictures.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And a few more....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No but you know it IS different!! xxx :sm24:


Well my back does. !!!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


So nice of you to share the beauty of nature. Soon we will have daffodils and tulips blooming. That is if they do not get covered by snow again.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


He is taking steps in the right direction. Hope he continues on his new path.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning all, I've come out of my cave! Finally we're getting a break from all this miserable rain, blue skies this morning and I suspect some much needed sun. I walked these pests off my property this morning before they started pulling my crocus out, and I'll add there's no need to fertilize the lawns this year! Haven't had a chance to back read yet, hope everyone is fine and G. Susan is keeping us up to date with Little Bird. See you all later today.... xoxo


Hi stranger. Glad you ventured out. Your rain headed south. Our predictions is for rain for about a week straight.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> So nice of you to share the beauty of nature. Soon we will have daffodils and tulips blooming. That is if they do not get covered by snow again.


We just went and picked up DS from his first day of work (forgot to say Dh helped him get hired at Lowe's) and it is 79F it felt so nice out despite how bad I feel!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We just went and picked up DS from his first day of work (forgot to say Dh helped him get hired at Lowe's) and it is 79F it felt so nice out despite how bad I feel!


Sending you healing hugs and lots of love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful! xxxooo


Hi Pam, thank you. I like all the UK photos you are posting on facebook. Think it might be time for you to make another visit. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great to see you again, Trish, and great photos! xxxooo


I quite agree xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, thank you. I like all the UK photos you are posting on facebook. Think it might be time for you to make another visit. xxx


I agree! Maybe I'll run away for a couple of weeks. Actually, I'm not posting them, but liking them and the various sites. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. We went out for a meal and it was very nice. It was strange that there wasn't an even number of us. I did ok..have been told I'm to go with grandad Keith and grandma Ann on Friday to see the boys.

Gs2 is going to London on Monday until Thursday with the college. It's a geography course. Doing a lot of museums and I think they are seeing the play Harry Potter. I might be wrong.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We went out for a meal and it was very nice. It was strange that there wasn't an even number of us. I did ok..have been told I'm to go with grandad Keith and grandma Ann on Friday to see the boys.
> 
> Gs2 is going to London on Monday until Thursday with the college. It's a geography course. Doing a lot of museums and I think they are seeing the play Harry Potter. I might be wrong.


So pleased you managed to enjoy yourself, albeit a bit strange, you'll get there slowly. Sleep tight, I'm off to bed soon as well. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you managed to enjoy yourself, albeit a bit strange, you'll get there slowly. Sleep tight, I'm off to bed soon as well. xx


I completely agree, Susan. It was great you got out and enjoyed yourself. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


Luv you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So glad he's been in touch. I know that feeling when offspring don't keep in touch...


Luv u too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, it has been a beautiful day here to the NT garden and although some of the dafodills have gone over there were still a lot in full bloom, plus quite a few other flowers too. I will post a few pictures.


Lovely photos. Especially the hyacinths.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photos. Especially the hyacinths.


Yes, they caught my eye too. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> War & Peace or the Beano annual 1956?!!! xxx


5 (+1)b Go To Blackpool!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Luv u too.


Luv u 2


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Linky and Binky, hold on tight. All WILL be well.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Linky. It's such a difficult time. Glad you were able to have a good conversation with him. That always help. Our DS called us this morning and it was great to hear from him. xxxooo


Linky, I remember times like this with my children when they were getting their "wings". Like Janet said, hold on, sometimes it can be a good ride. But it will get better, I promise you! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


Your children have good taste, probably got it from you Londy! That's a beautiful tunic!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Linky and Binky, hold on tight. All WILL be well.


I know but I swear I am not touching popcorn or pretzels ever again!!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Today I discovered the birds have finally found my bird bell. For a long time nothing came and I was hoping the Blue Jays wouldn't find it first.... the bell would be gone in a few hours! The sweet little Chickadee's are loving it, and don't fly off when I go near.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, was just wondering when we were going to hear from you I didn't realised you'd retreated to your ark. Glad to hear you have some sunshine at last, so have we, isn't it lovely except now all the garden work starts. Have made a start today but the grass needs mowing desperately along with everything else. xx


Hi Barny, we just sold our sub compact John Deere tractor with mower and all its extra's. Now hunting for a decent but smaller than tractor, ride on mower that has power steering so DH can still enjoy contributing and get outside. The sunshine was wonderful but it only lasted an hour and now were in for another week of rain, .... so it goes when you live in a rain forest! We went through wood like crazy this winter, so getting ready to stock up again as soon as the sun returns. Hope your feeling better. xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree xxx


Missed you all too! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


Always a mother....I would have cried too. Hugs xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm getting cross eyed... time to say goodnight! Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating it. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is cold. ..it's just cold.
> Been having some issues with my ds the last few days . I didn't want to worry y'all but it seems he had been lying to us and doing some things I don't agree with at all. I confronted him and he left home three days ago. Didn't answer calls or texts. So I threatened to file a missing person on him. That got me a text saying I'm fine leave me alone. I've cried my eyes dry for three days.
> He is nearly 21 so what can I do. I said we love you and want you home and safe no matter what . But there are certain rules in our house and the biggest one is no drugs! Mary Jane has to live elsewhere. What else can I do? He's broken my heart.


Do you have Alanon near you? If you do there are people who will give you kind support and information. I went when a family member had drinking problem and I know famiies with drug users go too. Really great people, totally confidential. Anything said there stays there. It helps so much. They would say you are totally right to do as you did and understandably upset now which I've heard others say the same. Pm me if you want to...similar issues but not with a young one which is so hard especially for a mom or dad. Stay hopeful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Noooooo not me!


I think I had a pattern saying "knit one, sip one...oops sorry that was knit one, slip one." .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been down in my sewing room this afternoon, making a waterproof coat for Ted the cockapoo! he is Jill's daughter's dog but she does all the walking! He's a little cutie!!!


Such a good pattern...cute dog.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just done understand. Theres no little bird again AND the inside of the house looks like its been swept clean. No nesting and hardly any poo. I dont know what is going on. Ive done some knitting today and had a cuppa with Marg. I'll catch up now.


Glad you came on and also glad your friend had a visit with you. Think of you frequently wishing you well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have a special file for my bills. .. well most of them. .. they go in file 13 till I have the money to pay them. File 13 gets picked up at the curb every Tuesday morning leaving an empty file each week for me to fill up again. Isn't that nice of them ? ????


Second hub told me to put them in a hat, pick one to pay and leave the rest for next payday. That's when I told him to take care of his bills and I'd do mine. I'm more of a count them up compare with my funds and hope I don't have the dreaded disease... "Myfundsa'lo" as my art teacher called it. I went to the yarn store and they had small skeins of yarn for $!.00 so I got a few for doll clothes I'd like to make and donate at Christmas. Also got 2 circular needles in small sizes. Yesterday I got a book on twist knitting. So I'm spent for a while.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> You would think he was 17 not getting ready to be 21.
> We were always so close he and i. Instead of breaking the apron strings I feel like he's just taken my heart with him.
> DD1 had started planning her wedding for this summer (tentatively) . It puts a bit of a shadow on it.


You still are close but he has issues only he can handle. I've learned so much about drug and alcohiol use from Alanon people. Helped me know what to do. I thought he should just quit but there's more to it and no one can decide for them. they have a book called One Day At a Time which is great. Other books and free pamphlets. I know how it hurts. Maybe the wedding plans will be a way to give your mind a rest. Give her all the love and attention she deserves at this happy occasion.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is a relief I think that happened to Linky's DD if I remember right!


I didn't know tonsils could hemoradge. Glad she is ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yup, dd1 was 12yrs old and10 days out after her tonsils came out , she told the school nurse she was spitting up blood.. she told her to get a drink of water and sent her back to class! !
> When I got home that night I took her to the ER and she projectile vomited blood all over the doc. So we got sent by ambulance to her Dr's hospital where they fixed a tear in her throat.
> Me and the school nurse had fighting words the next day. ... she quit.


Not very smart was she...good she quit. Once when mom was bleeding I told the principal I had to leave to take her to the doctor and she said she couldn't get anyone to cover my class which isn't so because they have teachers with specials that can be canceled. I told her I would call the superintendent and suddenly she could cover my class. B.....h ! A real one. Another time the house one lot apart from my house was on fire and I had to wait over an hour to get covered so I could phone and know if mom and dad were ok. Pre cell phone time. Dad was bed ridden and our house was 2 floors but houses on either side were 3 floors so a risk. Later I was told by neighbors mom had made coffee for the firemen when the fire was out. Our house was ok.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Today I discovered the birds have finally found my bird bell. For a long time nothing came and I was hoping the Blue Jays wouldn't find it first.... the bell would be gone in a few hours! The sweet little Chickadee's are loving it, and don't fly off when I go near.


That's an amazing picture


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We just went and picked up DS from his first day of work (forgot to say Dh helped him get hired at Lowe's) and it is 79F it felt so nice out despite how bad I feel!


Good news :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We went out for a meal and it was very nice. It was strange that there wasn't an even number of us. I did ok..have been told I'm to go with grandad Keith and grandma Ann on Friday to see the boys.
> 
> Gs2 is going to London on Monday until Thursday with the college. It's a geography course. Doing a lot of museums and I think they are seeing the play Harry Potter. I might be wrong.


It's nice that Ann and Keith are looking after you too. Lovely family...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Luv u too.


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


Thanks for the cheery pictures


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a free (with code) mosaic scarf pattern. The code is PonyBadges and it's free until midnight on 26th PST.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tab-for-that


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Hi Barny, we just sold our sub compact John Deere tractor with mower and all its extra's. Now hunting for a decent but smaller than tractor, ride on mower that has power steering so DH can still enjoy contributing and get outside. The sunshine was wonderful but it only lasted an hour and now were in for another week of rain, .... so it goes when you live in a rain forest! We went through wood like crazy this winter, so getting ready to stock up again as soon as the sun returns. Hope your feeling better. xox


I know that feeling about going through wood, our stores are looking decidedly bare. I'm dreading the summer of logging, it hasn't been mentioned yet but I'm sure it will be soon. I was fine until I did a days gardening yesterday, the first real one of the year, now all those muscles that haven't been used all winter are now screaming at me. DH is painting so might have to go out in a minute and look busy. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny Wales again, we seem to have a cold breeze today so not sure I'm going out or might go out and look busy, I ache in places I didn't know I had today. Have a good day and to the mother's in the UK hope you have a good Mothering Sunday. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day, not just to the UK girls, but to all of you. xxxx

We are going to DDs in laws for lunch today, which involves a lovely drive over the North Downs.

Susan I am so pleased that you were ok yesterday, you are doing so well, I'm so proud of you and you are an example to us all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales again, we seem to have a cold breeze today so not sure I'm going out or might go out and look busy, I ache in places I didn't know I had today. Have a good day and to the mother's in the UK hope you have a good Mothering Sunday. See you later. xx


Morning Barny, bit of a cold breeze here too. I suggest you take it very easy today, you might have to sit and knit to rest those aches and pains. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day, not just to the UK girls, but to all of you. xxxx
> 
> We are going to DDs in laws for lunch today, which involves a lovely drive over the North Downs.
> 
> Susan I am so pleased that you were ok yesterday, you are doing so well, I'm so proud of you and you are an example to us all.


Lovely


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Barny, bit of a cold breeze here too. I suggest you take it very easy today, you might have to sit and knit to rest those aches and pains. xxx


My thinking exactly, have been out and tested the temperature - not warm at all but did notice the grass was quite dry, hope DH doesn't notice or we will be lawn mowing this afternoon!!!!!! Have a nice time on your travels. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I didn't know tonsils could hemoradge. Glad she is ok.


I think it was after they were removed and the incisions hemorrhaged.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

MM has just given me gifts...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Mother's day to you all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


Nice gifts she knows you well! The cookies are almost to pretty to eat!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I was woke suddenly by a coughing fit have been awake almost two hours, it is raining here this morning, actually I think it has been raining most of the night!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day, not just to the UK girls, but to all of you. xxxx
> 
> We are going to DDs in laws for lunch today, which involves a lovely drive over the North Downs.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


What's in the little bags I can't make out what they are?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What's in the little bags I can't make out what they are?


In the one on the left, a soap, candle and lip balm; middle, a bath bomb and on the right, stitch markers on a kilt pin


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


Almost makes me wish I was a mother. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a sunny day. Happy Mother's Day. Going home today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


A www lovely gifts.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I didn't know tonsils could hemoradge. Glad she is ok.


The tonsils were removed. The surgical incision did not hold and she hemorrhaged. That happens many times. Many deaths have occurred because of that. Surgery no matter how minor it is can cause many complication.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


Love that girl!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales again, we seem to have a cold breeze today so not sure I'm going out or might go out and look busy, I ache in places I didn't know I had today. Have a good day and to the mother's in the UK hope you have a good Mothering Sunday. See you later. xx


Morning. Might be a good idea to only look busy and let your aching muscles heal for a day. Enjoy your day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Might be a good idea to only look busy and let your aching muscles heal for a day. Enjoy your day.


That sounds right to me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day, not just to the UK girls, but to all of you. xxxx
> 
> We are going to DDs in laws for lunch today, which involves a lovely drive over the North Downs.
> 
> Susan I am so pleased that you were ok yesterday, you are doing so well, I'm so proud of you and you are an example to us all.


Morning. Have a lovely day on your scenic ride and at your lunch. I am enjoying your beautiful pictures. Makes me jealous, but I still have the anticipation of watching the plants grow and mature before flowering.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


How nice. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was woke suddenly by a coughing fit have been awake almost two hours, it is raining here this morning, actually I think it has been raining most of the night!


That is not fun to wake that way. Hope you are breathing easier now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a sunny day. Happy Mother's Day. Going home today.


Morning. I envy your sunshine. Happy Mother's Day to you. It sounds like your offspring does treat you very nice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Today I discovered the birds have finally found my bird bell. For a long time nothing came and I was hoping the Blue Jays wouldn't find it first.... the bell would be gone in a few hours! The sweet little Chickadee's are loving it, and don't fly off when I go near.


What a beautiful moment you have captured there dear, sweetlittle bird!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had a pattern saying "knit one, sip one...oops sorry that was knit one, slip one." .


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a free (with code) mosaic scarf pattern. The code is PonyBadges and it's free until midnight on 26th PST.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tab-for-that


Thanks dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


Oooh, very nice!! ....and the boys.....? xxxxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> In the one on the left, a soap, candle and lip balm; middle, a bath bomb and on the right, stitch markers on a kilt pin


Oh, I didn't spot that, that is just wonderful, well done, MM!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishing all of you, even those that celebrate in May, a lovely Mothers' Day!! It is bright and sunny here today but also breezy and chilly! My DD is having a proper Mothers' Day today, usually, she is busy making sure that myself and her MIL are having fun but we all insisted that for once she should have a special day. So far, that has consisted of taking Jake to his running group and watching him, taking herself for a 5 mile run and then cycling with the family to Greenwich Park for a picnic. Whatever lights your candle but not my idea of a 'spoil yourself' day!! I had a cream cake after lunch, that'll do me!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'm getting cross eyed... time to say goodnight! Happy Mothers Day to all who are celebrating it. xoxo


And Happy Mother's Day from me to all of you celebrating today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day, not just to the UK girls, but to all of you. xxxx
> 
> We are going to DDs in laws for lunch today, which involves a lovely drive over the North Downs.
> 
> Susan I am so pleased that you were ok yesterday, you are doing so well, I'm so proud of you and you are an example to us all.


Wonderful spring photos of your garden! Enjoy your day out today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> MM has just given me gifts...


Wonderful gifts! Thoughtful young lady! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing all of you, even those that celebrate in May, a lovely Mothers' Day!! It is bright and sunny here today but also breezy and chilly! My DD is having a proper Mothers' Day today, usually, she is busy making sure that myself and her MIL are having fun but we all insisted that for once she should have a special day. So far, that has consisted of taking Jake to his running group and watching him, taking herself for a 5 mile run and then cycling with the family to Greenwich Park for a picnic. Whatever lights your candle but not my idea of a 'spoil yourself' day!! I had a cream cake after lunch, that'll do me!!! xxxxxxx


I'm with you on that! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Wishing all of you, even those that celebrate in May, a lovely Mothers' Day!! It is bright and sunny here today but also breezy and chilly! My DD is having a proper Mothers' Day today, usually, she is busy making sure that myself and her MIL are having fun but we all insisted that for once she should have a special day. So far, that has consisted of taking Jake to his running group and watching him, taking herself for a 5 mile run and then cycling with the family to Greenwich Park for a picnic. Whatever lights your candle but not my idea of a 'spoil yourself' day!! I had a cream cake after lunch, that'll do me!!! xxxxxxx


And that's a good reason for not having kids. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And that's a good reason for not having kids. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


There are lots of excellent reasons for not having kids, but my heart and brain cannot get to any of them. I was once told that a woman normally has a choice of 3 things, a career, a family, or a lovely home. Really clever ones can manage 2 of them (I did), but only rich people like famous actors manage all 3 at once. I decided I would have the first two, then go for a lovely home when I retired. That fell flat on its face!!! I married the wrong man for that.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple lovely garden photos. 

Susan I love you

And to everyone with the wonderful advice thank you so much. 

And to all of you with your own little or big heart breakers 

Happy Mothers Day ????????????????????????❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Purple lovely garden photos.
> 
> Susan I love you
> 
> ...


Thank you Linky. Do you have any idea how much I love you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> In the one on the left, a soap, candle and lip balm; middle, a bath bomb and on the right, stitch markers on a kilt pin


They all are really nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing all of you, even those that celebrate in May, a lovely Mothers' Day!! It is bright and sunny here today but also breezy and chilly! My DD is having a proper Mothers' Day today, usually, she is busy making sure that myself and her MIL are having fun but we all insisted that for once she should have a special day. So far, that has consisted of taking Jake to his running group and watching him, taking herself for a 5 mile run and then cycling with the family to Greenwich Park for a picnic. Whatever lights your candle but not my idea of a 'spoil yourself' day!! I had a cream cake after lunch, that'll do me!!! xxxxxxx


Not mine either I would have skipped the run.....and the cycling (maybe in a different time of my life I would have enjoyed that but not today specifically) but like you said whatever floats your boat!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, very nice!! ....and the boys.....? xxxxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Well, DS#2 texted me saying there's a card in the post. Nothing from DS#1, but I didn't expect there to be... :sm03:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful gifts! Thoughtful young lady! xxxooo


I did send her the email I get from baa baa Brighouse which is where everything except the biscuiteer biscuits came from :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Im back home again. Been to ASDA to get some food in for one! 

It looks like little bird has been back in her box but shes not there, just the moss and twigs.

GS2 goes to london at 5am tomorrow and comes back Thursday evening.

Had a cuppa with Marg but havent knitted today. My plan is to go to S and B tomorrow and the post office. But plans have been known to change.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It's been a glorious day here and as we drove over the Downs there were lots of cyclist and bikers around enjoying the fine weather.

Had a lovely lunch prepared by the men of the family.

By the way those photos are not of my garden but the NT garden we went to yesterday. I have noticed our camelia is coming out so I will take some photos tomorrow for you.

I am lucky as I will get to celebrate Mothers Day again in May as that is when the French celebrate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im back home again. Been to ASDA to get some food in for one!
> 
> It looks like little bird has been back in her box but shes not there, just the moss and twigs.
> 
> ...


Glad you are safely home. Good you are thinking of going to S & B, don't forget to go with Flo, hope she is keeping an eye on you xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well, DS#2 texted me saying there's a card in the post. Nothing from DS#1, but I didn't expect there to be... :sm03:


Gotta love 'em!! I had a FB message from DS but then he was somewhere is Asia on his way to Vietnam!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I did send her the email I get from baa baa Brighouse which is where everything except the biscuiteer biscuits came from :sm09:


....and we know where _they_ came from but I bet shemade them extra specially well just for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im back home again. Been to ASDA to get some food in for one!
> 
> It looks like little bird has been back in her box but shes not there, just the moss and twigs.
> 
> ...


Just do what you want, you've earned that!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

DH opened up my computer and left me a Happy Mother's Day picture; DS2 invited me over because he was home with the three boys, which was lovely in the garden; but I haven't heard from the other two.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well, DS#2 texted me saying there's a card in the post. Nothing from DS#1, but I didn't expect there to be... :sm03:


That's disappointing! :sm03: Sending you warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I did send her the email I get from baa baa Brighouse which is where everything except the biscuiteer biscuits came from :sm09:


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are safely home. Good you are thinking of going to S & B, don't forget to go with Flo, hope she is keeping an eye on you xxx


What she said! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gotta love 'em!! I had a FB message from DS but then he was somewhere is Asia on his way to Vietnam!! xxxxx


At least he remembered! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH opened up my computer and left me a Happy Mother's Day picture; DS2 invited me over because he was home with the three boys, which was lovely in the garden; but I haven't heard from the other two.


That was nice of your DH and your DS2. Sorry about the other two. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are safely home. Good you are thinking of going to S & B, don't forget to go with Flo, hope she is keeping an eye on you xxx


Shes part of the family now. She sits downstairs with me every day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes part of the family now. She sits downstairs with me every day.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Im back home again. Been to ASDA to get some food in for one!
> 
> It looks like little bird has been back in her box but shes not there, just the moss and twigs.
> 
> ...


Good plan. Go where you want, when you want, and if you want. My granddaughter, Flo, is a wonderful companion. Go with her and you are sure to feel comfortable, safe and secure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I met my youngest when he finished work yesterday and went to theirs for a lovely dinner, chat and played cards. He'd a full day of rehearsal today so we I came back this morning. It was sunny yesterday and today but windy and cold. There were loads of people on the South Bank, you could hardly move. I got a lovely card from him and a voucher. Then I had a late breakfast and chat and card from eldest son . Then he had work to do. He took me for a meal and bought me two bags last week for Mothers Day. 
I came home and did some laundry and that's about it. I hope all had as good a Mother's Day as possible.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes part of the family now. She sits downstairs with me every day.


That's good. Hope she's not drinking too my h xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


She's wonderful!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


I really like her she dresses quite nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

martina said:


> I met my youngest when he finished work yesterday and went to theirs for a lovely dinner, chat and played cards. He'd a full day of rehearsal today so we I came back this morning. It was sunny yesterday and today but windy and cold. There were loads of people on the South Bank, you could hardly move. I got a lovely card from him and a voucher. Then I had a late breakfast and chat and card from eldest son . Then he had work to do. He took me for a meal and bought me two bags last week for Mothers Day.
> I came home and did some laundry and that's about it. I hope all had as good a Mother's Day as possible.


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I have shared my germs with Michael he has been coughing since he got home and was running a slight fever!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I noticed on the picture yesterday that the ladies of London often carry their purses crisscross across their shoulders. I always thought that was the safest and easiest way to carry it. Then the thieves got smarter (or stupider) and cut the strap to steal the purse. Now I realize it is safer to not have a cloth or leather strap, but to have a metal link strap. Under clothing is even better than the metal strap. At times I stick my phone in my over the shoulder bolder holder. Tad bit embarrassing if I forget to take it out before I go out in public.


One friend has a pocket maybe two sewn into the lining of her coat. That's where she puts her money when shopping for grocery. Not sure how she takes it out to pay. Will ask her. I never thought of chain strap. Good idea.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If you want to go around looking pregnant (if worn at the front). xx :sm23:


What do I look like if I wear it in the back? . .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who cares? If people think I am pregnant, I should be quite proud that they think it's a possibility at my age!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


We had my son late in life and people would say how cite his"grandson" was....it really annoyed hub. Funny they never asked me about my "grandson."


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> What do I look like if I wear it in the back? . .


Um, will have to think about that one. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a misty Wales, I couldn't see down the valley when I got up but the sheep are now appearing from the gloom hopefully it will clear up later. Waiting for a new bed to be delivered today so don't know when that will come. Slowly working on DH to get the things I want for the house. It's a hard slog but I will get there. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


Sending loads of healing hugs to your DD xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. KnitWIt here this morning so I will try and catch up later. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just answered the door to the postman who was carrying a parcel for me.When I opened it there was a wonderful gift from Nitz. She has knitted me "the shawl". With a card for me also with beautiful words on. How kind and loving you are Nitz. Thankyou, thankyou for your kindness and love. Ane I mean this to all of my friends. You are helping and loving me so much. I can feel it. Thankyou everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


Hope your DD gets better soon Chrissy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just answered the door to the postman who was carrying a parcel for me.When I opened it there was a wonderful gift from Nitz. She has knitted me "the shawl". With a card for me also with beautiful words on. How kind and loving you are Nitz. Thankyou, thankyou for your kindness and love. Ane I mean this to all of my friends. You are helping and loving me so much. I can feel it. Thankyou everyone.


What a wonderful surprise, I'm so pleased our thoughts are getting through to you, we are still all here, wishing we could do more. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining right now, but supposed to get up to double digits and sun???
I need your opinions on my shawl. I did the garter and stockinette strips in the mosaic section. Should I keep it as is, take it out and do only stockinette or take it out and do only garter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just answered the door to the postman who was carrying a parcel for me.When I opened it there was a wonderful gift from Nitz. She has knitted me "the shawl". With a card for me also with beautiful words on. How kind and loving you are Nitz. Thankyou, thankyou for your kindness and love. Ane I mean this to all of my friends. You are helping and loving me so much. I can feel it. Thankyou everyone.


I'm glad it got there a day early. I just wish I could have afforded to send it faster.
We all love you Susan. I'm glad that you can feel it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a misty Wales, I couldn't see down the valley when I got up but the sheep are now appearing from the gloom hopefully it will clear up later. Waiting for a new bed to be delivered today so don't know when that will come. Slowly working on DH to get the things I want for the house. It's a hard slog but I will get there. See you all later. xx


I'm giggling here, imagining soggy sheep appearing in the fog. I think I've watched too many horror movies. I'd be waiting for something else to come out of the fog.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


Sending healing hugs for all your family. Don't run yourself down while you are trying to help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We had my son late in life and people would say how cite his"grandson" was....it really annoyed hub. Funny they never asked me about my "grandson."


My sister's first husband had white hair (like my grandfather). She got asked a few times about her "father", but it never annoyed him enough to dye his hair.
If they never asked you then I would think you look younger than you are. (I just act younger than my age.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What do I look like if I wear it in the back? . .


But if you wear it in the back then someone can open the zipper and that defeats the purpose of having a tummy pack. I just had this conversation with mum on the weekend. She wanted to put her wallet in a backpack and put it on her back, where the zipper was easily accessible. I told her to wear the backpack on the front as it was just a little backpack and she could keep an eye on it and have easy access to her wallet if she needed her money.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> One friend has a pocket maybe two sewn into the lining of her coat. That's where she puts her money when shopping for grocery. Not sure how she takes it out to pay. Will ask her. I never thought of chain strap. Good idea.


My rain coat has a HUGE pocket on the front at the top that my wallet and cell phone both fit in.
My ski coat has an inside pocket. So long as I don't have to open that pocket outside, it works fine. It is cold if I need something outside and have to open my zipper to get to the inside pocket.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I have shared my germs with Michael he has been coughing since he got home and was running a slight fever!


oops. Put him to bed. Kids bounce back quicker than adults.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


I love her little suitcase. She looks ready to travel.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to go now. Early shift this week.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


She's looking good, love the little case, it's perfect! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday,  then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


Poor girl, wish her well very soon from me and well done on being a Star Quality Mum!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Um, will have to think about that one. xx :sm09:


Mrs Lumpy-Bum!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just answered the door to the postman who was carrying a parcel for me.When I opened it there was a wonderful gift from Nitz. She has knitted me "the shawl". With a card for me also with beautiful words on. How kind and loving you are Nitz. Thankyou, thankyou for your kindness and love. Ane I mean this to all of my friends. You are helping and loving me so much. I can feel it. Thankyou everyone.


Oh that was a lovely idea, you'll get a Nitzy-hug every time you put it round your shoulders!! Nice one Nitz!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining right now, but supposed to get up to double digits and sun???
> I need your opinions on my shawl. I did the garter and stockinette strips in the mosaic section. Should I keep it as is, take it out and do only stockinette or take it out and do only garter.


I like it as it is. I started the lace yesterday but have to rip it out today as I have gone wrong somewhere. Yes, I have a circular cable lifeline, phew!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

JUst back from Zumba, I really must go and shower!! Nothing else planned for today, might tackle a bit of housework or on the other hand, I might see if I can get Laurelie back on track!! Have a good one everybody, stay safe, happy and well!! Love you xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes part of the family now. She sits downstairs with me every day.


and never argues or even expects to be fed and entertained. Perfect company, especially as we are there embodied within her yarn.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What do I look like if I wear it in the back? . .


Quasimodo.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Quasimodo.


That name rings a bell!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


You certainly have a lot on your plate Chris. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just answered the door to the postman who was carrying a parcel for me.When I opened it there was a wonderful gift from Nitz. She has knitted me "the shawl". With a card for me also with beautiful words on. How kind and loving you are Nitz. Thankyou, thankyou for your kindness and love. Ane I mean this to all of my friends. You are helping and loving me so much. I can feel it. Thankyou everyone.


What a nice surprise. Nitzi is lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining right now, but supposed to get up to double digits and sun???
> I need your opinions on my shawl. I did the garter and stockinette strips in the mosaic section. Should I keep it as is, take it out and do only stockinette or take it out and do only garter.


I love it just as it is. The SS is definitely sharper, but the GS gives the original texture. Great idea Nitzi.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But if you wear it in the back then someone can open the zipper and that defeats the purpose of having a tummy pack. I just had this conversation with mum on the weekend. She wanted to put her wallet in a backpack and put it on her back, where the zipper was easily accessible. I told her to wear the backpack on the front as it was just a little backpack and she could keep an eye on it and have easy access to her wallet if she needed her money.


I often wonder why people wear backpacks. They are very vulnerable and often hit people.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That name rings a bell!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


Good afternoon Londy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining right now, but supposed to get up to double digits and sun???
> I need your opinions on my shawl. I did the garter and stockinette strips in the mosaic section. Should I keep it as is, take it out and do only stockinette or take it out and do only garter.


It's different but not too sure about it, I prefer all ss it gives a clearer definition but maybe that's just me, do you like it like that? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm giggling here, imagining soggy sheep appearing in the fog. I think I've watched too many horror movies. I'd be waiting for something else to come out of the fog.


Not a pretty picture sometimes, it is after dinner now and the sun has just managed to break through although it is still misty. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Mrs Lumpy-Bum!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Surely you can do better than that? You're slipping. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That name rings a bell!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


That's a bit better, an oldie but goodie. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Surely you can do better than that? You're slipping. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Mrs Dromedary? Sorry, I've had an exhausting morning, getting a bit light-headed! Where's my lunch?!!! :sm22: :sm19: :sm16: :sm01: :sm03: :sm04: :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Mrs Dromedary? Sorry, I've had an exhausting morning, getting a bit light-headed! Where's my lunch?!!! :sm22: :sm19: :sm16: :sm01: :sm03: :sm04: :sm06:


OK you're forgiven, I've been putting a head board together. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


So very sorry for your poor DD. I hope she's on the mend soon! Sending lots of comforting, warm and healing hugs to her and the rest of the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just answered the door to the postman who was carrying a parcel for me.When I opened it there was a wonderful gift from Nitz. She has knitted me "the shawl". With a card for me also with beautiful words on. How kind and loving you are Nitz. Thankyou, thankyou for your kindness and love. Ane I mean this to all of my friends. You are helping and loving me so much. I can feel it. Thankyou everyone.


What a wonderful surprise and gift! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like it as it is. I started the lace yesterday but have to rip it out today as I have gone wrong somewhere. Yes, I have a circular cable lifeline, phew!!!


Yes, I like it as it is, too, Nitzi! Sorry you're having to rip out the lace part, Londy. Good thing you put that lifeline in. I haven't touched mine in days, but will get back to it soon, I hope. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK you're forgiven, I've been putting a head board together. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I have now cleaned the car - inside and out!!! It's not perfect but it's 100% better than it was!! Have also had lunch so very shortly, I WILL have that shower and do some knitting - or un-knitting!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:37 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining right now, but supposed to get up to double digits and sun???
> I need your opinions on my shawl. I did the garter and stockinette strips in the mosaic section. Should I keep it as is, take it out and do only stockinette or take it out and do only garter.


Leave it it looks brilliant xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


Good that you went and so glad that you coped ok. It is hard for people to know what to say or do. It will hopefully get easier for you and them. Lots of love to you. xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


So glad that you went to S and B and do go to the over 60s if you can. All these things help I found, including people expressing their condolences. We're here too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I love it just as it is. The SS is definitely sharper, but the GS gives the original texture. Great idea Nitzi.


I agree that it looks balanced. Lovely work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


Well done you are achieving a lots. Sending you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


Well done you, one step at a time and you will get there. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That name rings a bell!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


I would say you were in rare form today but............you always are :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I STILL do not understand it...No little bird but once again there are twigs and feathers in it....I dont know what they are playing at.
> 
> I had tea with Marg and was a bit weepy. Ive been cancelling things belonging to Albert and it got to me.
> 
> We are going to Grandma Anns birthday meal tomorrow night so Stephen is going to collect me about noon and take me up theres. Im going to be a bit of a spare peg I think. I'll miss him tomorrow night.


It's hard to cancel things. I had to give hub's vehicle back since he owed a lot on it. Hadn't had it long. Seeing it go was like saying good by to him again. But it's nice you have family. You will help her enjoy her birthday just by being there and your son is nice to pick you up. 
Tomorrow I go to the heart specialist who may advise me to do procedures I'd like not to do. Have to wait and see what he says but not deciding immediately. Need time to think and get courage if needed. 
I will be thinking of you as I often do. Wish you some relief.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Broccoli and stilton bake, croquette potatoes and peas! I shall be the one having beans on toast - later!!! xxxxx


Would you explain Stilton ?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I just saw you have already been to the birthday party. I'm just not focused...worry about tomorrow. I will read on hoping all went well. These nice people said so many encouraging things I'm sure that helped very much.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


Susan I admire you for getting right back to friends and the things you like, you're one special lady. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


Purple tell me a little history, how did "Flo" come about!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


Hope your daughter is back on her feet soon Chris. Pneumonia can be so draining. What a loving family you have. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


Wow, I expect you feel a whole lot better having made that decision and it being agreed upon. A whole year gives you plenty of time to really get sorted in between all the care you so lovingly provide for your family.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan I am glad your trip to S&B went as well as could be expected. Small steps, sometimes you will feel up to it, others you won't, just go with the Flo x


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Wow, I expect you feel a whole lot better having made that decision and it being agreed upon. A whole year gives you plenty of time to really get sorted in between all the care you so lovingly provide for your family.


Yes, I feel more at peace already ..... and a Tia Maria is in order, what a weekend it's been! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> Would you explain Stilton ?


A type of cheese. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


Well done on your decision, I am getting similar feelings, this house is getting too much, the garden is way too big to manage and I'm dreading log splitting again this year I don't think I can cope much longer. I love this house and the neighbours but a small bungalow with a manageable garden would be much easier. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Yes, I feel more at peace already ..... and a Tia Maria is in order, what a weekend it's been! xoxo


I'll join you in that. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a foggy Wales again, it is not lifting as quickly as yesterday. DH was muttering something about grass cutting yesterday but if the fog doesn't lift he's had that, it's quite cold out at the moment, more a knitting day to me. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We sat in the garden for quite a while yesterday afternoon it was really warm.

We had 17 ladies come to KnitWIt including a couple of new members, there was a lot of chatter and even some knitting got done.

I made some felt in the afternoon ready for a workshop I will be running later in the year. It was ages since I had done any and it is an easy and fun process.

In the evening I knitted three little while rabbit as our WI President hashad two more grandchildren in the last fortnight and she is frantically knitting baby blankets and the rabbits are to go on them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Have you ever used the "all free knitting" site? I just came across it but son says some sites are not safe.


I have used that site, and haven't had any problems with it. If you have a good security programme, and you have the settings set to the best level for you, then your computer, and information, will be safe. Just remember to keep checking your security settings, and change your passwords if you hear of others getting hacked. In the business world, security passwords are changed very regularly; so that is another way to keep safe; and delete any emails etc, that you do not recognise. Your email account might also have a facility where you can send unsolicited emails to the spam folder, and also have them automatically reported, for you - all you need to do for that to happen, is to go into your settings, and alter the settings to have unwanted emails sent to the spam folder, then deleted! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Yes, I feel more at peace already ..... and a Tia Maria is in order, what a weekend it's been! xoxo


I bet that was a big decision but so glad your DH is going along with it. I am sure it will make life easier for you. We had my Dad move in with us for the last 4 years of his life and I found that much better for all of us.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Our weather is like that but on gorgeous days it's winter cold which spoils it.


Our temperatures are beginning to become cooler now, but don't know for how long yet! QLD is in the throes of slow moving Cyclone Debbie; which has been downgraded to a level 3, but it is still raging and is expected to continue on through the night. I just hope everyone up there remains safe. So far there are no reported fatalities, but communications and the power is out for quite a few towns. ????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Its sunny today. I am thinking of going to the over 60's today


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I just saw you have already been to the birthday party. I'm just not focused...worry about tomorrow. I will read on hoping all went well. These nice people said so many encouraging things I'm sure that helped very much.


I'll be thinking about you at the hospital. Holding your hand.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Purple tell me a little history, how did "Flo" come about!


Well her full name is Florence Lincoln, Flo for short and this is her story.

Several years ago when we were planning one of our trips away in the UK whenever I asked a question Susan said she was happy to go with the flow. This became a bit of a joke and it was shortened to I'm going with Flo. Well on another trip away to Lincoln we were sitting in the lovely Cathedral Cathedral and chatting about things and June and I had our mini mes with us. It was suggested that we should have a mini Flo. Everyone made a suggestion of what she would look like and what she would be wearing. The outcome was a rather unruly perm, hair colour grey. Wire rimmed green glasses, dangly earrings and a dangly necklace, as she was a hippy in her youth. A cardigan with a bit of sparkle, sensible green tweed skirt over lacy blue knickers and Nora Batty tights (Nora Batty was a character in an English comedy set in the Yorkshire dales and she always wore thick wrinkly tights), red shoes and a red bag (not matching) and some wild knitting. Her surname had to be Lincoln as she was 'conceived' in Lincoln Cathedral. She like to come on our trips, but is rather fond of a drink or three and can be very badly behaved.

So there you have it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> News flash:
> Ds texted me he has a job and is staying with his friends for the months till he can get his own apartment. He came home to get some of his stuff and we had a good chat. ... the mom in me just drinking in the sight of him . He gave me very large hugs a few times. He said he was trying to get his life straight.
> I slept last night like I've not slept in days. And he promised not to ignore anymore calls and texts as long as I didn't call him everyday.
> KIDS! !!!!????????
> I cried anyway when he left because that's the baby.


Ange, that is the best news I have heard today, tell him that I am very proud of him (it probably won't mean much to him, as he really doesn't know me; but I do know how hard this is for him.) I hope that he is successful in the straightening out; and also with his job. Well done, the first step up (believe it or not), is actually getting that first job. ❤???????????? (these are for DS - he is trying to become a good man, and I think he will make it) xoxoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll be thinking about you at the hospital. Holding your hand.


Me too Pollly. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am going to do a bit of catchup, and check for new postings in between my postings. I hope you are beginning to get some warmer temperatures by now, and are having a good day, so far! xoxoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to S and B today and I coped OK. Lots of the girls came up to hug me and say they were sorry for my loss. People feel helpless dont they. I did some post office errand, then I came home. I'm thinking of going to the over 60's tomorrow.


It's very hard to know the right thing to say but enough to know they love and care about you. Glad you are getting out a bit, it would be the right thing for me, I think and gives you something else to think about. Mr A would be so proud of you, as are we, you rock!!!! :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to cancel things. I had to give hub's vehicle back since he owed a lot on it. Hadn't had it long. Seeing it go was like saying good by to him again. But it's nice you have family. You will help her enjoy her birthday just by being there and your son is nice to pick you up.
> Tomorrow I go to the heart specialist who may advise me to do procedures I'd like not to do. Have to wait and see what he says but not deciding immediately. Need time to think and get courage if needed.
> I will be thinking of you as I often do. Wish you some relief.


We have many hands between us on here and we are all holding yours too! Good idea to think about the advice you are given and not react immediately. Maybe even get a second opinion? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would you explain Stilton ?


They can explain it so much better than I!! http://www.stiltoncheese.co.uk/ xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Got two wheelbarrows full of weeds although it doesn't look much different from before. xx :sm03:


Yeah, that is sometimes a great disadvantage to larger garden areas. I can always see where I have done any weeding, because I don't have any ground covers, except for the unwanted plants, in some areas! Efore I get any of those planted, I want a pergola put on the back of the house, so that there will be more shade, through the summer heat, on the back of the house. Until then I will be researching heat, and drought, tolerant plants; that can also cope with moderate foot traffic, and be easy to keep growing. I try not to get plants that need intensive care, or a lot of water. If the plants need too much attention, unfortunately they won't last too long in my garden! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


Well, I think for your health and sanity, you have done the right thing. I bet you feel bad every time you leave DH and then feel bad again leaving your mum! It's a big deal but you will get through it, so wish I could be of some help to you! Good on you girl!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done on your decision, I am getting similar feelings, this house is getting too much, the garden is way too big to manage and I'm dreading log splitting again this year I don't think I can cope much longer. I love this house and the neighbours but a small bungalow with a manageable garden would be much easier. xx


Whenever we've bought a house, we've always thought "This is the last one"! But circumstances change and you have to 'Go with the flow' (That is actually how Flo came about Trish!) I still think the one we are in now is the last one but who knows? Do whatever makes life comfortable xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We sat in the garden for quite a while yesterday afternoon it was really warm.
> 
> We had 17 ladies come to KnitWIt including a couple of new members, there was a lot of chatter and even some knitting got done.
> 
> ...


It was glorious here yesterday too, hence the car getting washed! We are going to have another go at Chartwell today as it is sunny and warm again here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have used that site, and haven't had any problems with it. If you have a good security programme, and you have the settings set to the best level for you, then your computer, and information, will be safe. Just remember to keep checking your security settings, and change your passwords if you hear of others getting hacked. In the business world, security passwords are changed very regularly; so that is another way to keep safe; and delete any emails etc, that you do not recognise. Your email account might also have a facility where you can send unsolicited emails to the spam folder, and also have them automatically reported, for you - all you need to do for that to happen, is to go into your settings, and alter the settings to have unwanted emails sent to the spam folder, then deleted! ????????


Good advice as always, Judi!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well her full name is Florence Lincoln, Flo for short and this is her story.
> 
> Several years ago when we were planning one of our trips away in the UK whenever I asked a question Susan said she was happy to go with the flow. This became a bit of a joke and it was shortened to I'm going with Flo. Well on another trip away to Lincoln we were sitting in the lovely Cathedral Cathedral and chatting about things and June and I had our mini mes with us. It was suggested that we should have a mini Flo. Everyone made a suggestion of what she would look like and what she would be wearing. The outcome was a rather unruly perm, hair colour grey. Wire rimmed green glasses, dangly earrings and a dangly necklace, as she was a hippy in her youth. A cardigan with a bit of sparkle, sensible green tweed skirt over lacy blue knickers and Nora Batty tights (Nora Batty was a character in an English comedy set in the Yorkshire dales and she always wore thick wrinkly tights), red shoes and a red bag (not matching) and some wild knitting. Her surname had to be Lincoln as she was 'conceived' in Lincoln Cathedral. She like to come on our trips, but is rather fond of a drink or three and can be very badly behaved.
> 
> So there you have it.


Yep,that's about it but I don't think any of _us_ had been drinking when we thought her up, honest!!! :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to cancel things. I had to give hub's vehicle back since he owed a lot on it. Hadn't had it long. Seeing it go was like saying good by to him again. But it's nice you have family. You will help her enjoy her birthday just by being there and your son is nice to pick you up.
> Tomorrow I go to the heart specialist who may advise me to do procedures I'd like not to do. Have to wait and see what he says but not deciding immediately. Need time to think and get courage if needed.
> I will be thinking of you as I often do. Wish you some relief.





London Girl said:


> We have many hands between us on here and we are all holding yours too! Good idea to think about the advice you are given and not react immediately. Maybe even get a second opinion? xxxx


Jolly, I agree with Londy, but make sure the heart specialist gives you as much information, and explains your condition in non-technical terms, so that it will be much easier for you to understand. Will you have a support person with you? This is helpful, incase you have difficulty remembering some of the information you will be given; and just simply for moral support. 
I hope everything turns out in a poaitive way for you. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!!Heard that DS and family have arrived safely in Vietnam and immediately slept for 12 hours, even the kids!!! I hope they have a happy time there and it comes up to their expectations.

I am really struggling with the lace part of the Laurelie shawl, keep 'losing' stitches! Yes, I have my markers in place. I'm probably just not paying enough attention, must try harder!!!! Catch you later girls, have a good one!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was glorious here yesterday too, hence the car getting washed! We are going to have another go at Chartwell today as it is sunny and warm again here!! xxxx


That's one we've not been too. Look out for the ginger cat. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know it breaks my heart thinking about it and I understand why he lashes out sometimes he can't reason out that it wasn't our fault that his dad wouldn't let us see him but we did try!


Just keep showing how much you love him, and if your Family Court rules that affect the children, is anything like ours, he will reach the age that he will be able to make his own choice, regarding visiting (or not) any person that he doesn't want to visit. The two dd's who would have been affected by Family Court rulings if a certain person had gone down that route, were able to make their own choice about seeing a particular person, after they had their 11th birthday; but we didn't have that complication, and they let me know when they were 6 and 9, that they didn't want to see him. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep,that's about it but I don't think any of _us_ had been drinking when we thought her up, honest!!! :sm09:


You were all together and not drinking, I find that very hard to believe. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, it has been a beautiful day here to the NT garden and although some of the dafodills have gone over there were still a lot in full bloom, plus quite a few other flowers too. I will post a few pictures.


They are beautiful!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!Heard that DS and family have arrived safely in Vietnam and immediately slept for 12 hours, even the kids!!! I hope they have a happy time there and it comes up to their expectations.
> 
> I am really struggling with the lace part of the Laurelie shawl, keep 'losing' stitches! Yes, I have my markers in place. I'm probably just not paying enough attention, must try harder!!!! Catch you later girls, have a good one!! xxxxxxx


I didn't like the lace pattern either, it made the mosaic part a walk in the park. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We just went and picked up DS from his first day of work (forgot to say Dh helped him get hired at Lowe's) and it is 79F it felt so nice out despite how bad I feel!


That is excellent for DS, but I hope you feel much better soon. Sending some healing energy, and some healing hugs. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You were all together and not drinking, I find that very hard to believe. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


It was in the morning and we were in church. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't like the lace pattern either, it made the mosaic part a walk in the park. xxxx


I quite like the lace part. ????xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We went out for a meal and it was very nice. It was strange that there wasn't an even number of us. I did ok..have been told I'm to go with grandad Keith and grandma Ann on Friday to see the boys.
> 
> Gs2 is going to London on Monday until Thursday with the college. It's a geography course. Doing a lot of museums and I think they are seeing the play Harry Potter. I might be wrong.


????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree, Susan. It was great you got out and enjoyed yourself. xxxooo


Ditto from me also Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 8'C (45'F). Cloudy with chance of rain. My feet have grown. My rainboots are too tight so I have to keep wearing my snowboots. (That's my story.)
I thank you all for your opinions on the shawl experiment. I started into the lace part with the mosaic as is. It will be interesting to block the different "strips" in the mosaic. My green yarn is showing mottled in the lace section. I didn't notice it when I was doing the mosaic.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Today I discovered the birds have finally found my bird bell. For a long time nothing came and I was hoping the Blue Jays wouldn't find it first.... the bell would be gone in a few hours! The sweet little Chickadee's are loving it, and don't fly off when I go near.


It is wonderful to be able to watch wild animals, from one's own home, and even better when they don't disappear when wanders in the vicinity of the animal. ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite like the lace part. ????xx


The garter at the beginning was boring, but the rest has been great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was in the morning and we were in church. X


There's usually wine in churches. Just saying... :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!Heard that DS and family have arrived safely in Vietnam and immediately slept for 12 hours, even the kids!!! I hope they have a happy time there and it comes up to their expectations.
> 
> I am really struggling with the lace part of the Laurelie shawl, keep 'losing' stitches! Yes, I have my markers in place. I'm probably just not paying enough attention, must try harder!!!! Catch you later girls, have a good one!! xxxxxxx


I hope their time in Vietnam is uneventful, for your sake.
I found the Laurelie really is not a "watching TV" shawl. The markers help.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 8'C (45'F). Cloudy with chance of rain. My feet have grown. My rainboots are too tight so I have to keep wearing my snowboots. (That's my story.)
> I thank you all for your opinions on the shawl experiment. I started into the lace part with the mosaic as is. It will be interesting to block the different "strips" in the mosaic. My green yarn is showing mottled in the lace section. I didn't notice it when I was doing the mosaic.


I haven't begun mine yet, I still need to find the yarn that I think will look great for that shawl. I might even need to spin it myself also. I think that is probably what I will do, now that I have thought about it! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Whenever we've bought a house, we've always thought "This is the last one"! But circumstances change and you have to 'Go with the flow' (That is actually how Flo came about Trish!) I still think the one we are in now is the last one but who knows? Do whatever makes life comfortable xxxxxx


We were only supposed to stay in this house for 3 years until DD went to secondary school. We have now been here 22 years. When I retire, I'm moving. And that is being driven by economics. I have a choice based on my pension income. Move to the northern part of Ontario, like where my brother's cottage is, or move to the East Coast. I don't like winter activities, so I'm opting for the East Coast where the winters are milder.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Some idiot bird is cheeping in the dark. I've got a "rooster".!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It was in the morning and we were in church. X


So?????????? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You were all together and not drinking, I find that very hard to believe. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I hear what you are saying but even we draw the line at quaffing in a cathedral!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo





London Girl said:


> Well, I think for your health and sanity, you have done the right thing. I bet you feel bad every time you leave DH and then feel bad again leaving your mum! It's a big deal but you will get through it, so wish I could be of some help to you! Good on you girl!! xxxxx


Moving is going to be disruptive and awkward, but I think YOU will last longer if you do move in together.
Good luck on the downsizing. After my first job, I was able to fit all my belongings into one pickup truck. The last time that I moved we needed two moving vans. I guess I should start tossing some stuff too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:
 

> I didn't like the lace pattern either, it made the mosaic part a walk in the park. xxxx


Right! I'm not that into lace, takes too much concentration! I have realised now that I have to count to twelve on every section or I lose one - or two. Back on track now but there has been a bit of bodging involved!! :sm24: :sm16: :sm06: xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yeah, that is sometimes a great disadvantage to larger garden areas. I can always see where I have done any weeding, because I don't have any ground covers, except for the unwanted plants, in some areas! Efore I get any of those planted, I want a pergola put on the back of the house, so that there will be more shade, through the summer heat, on the back of the house. Until then I will be researching heat, and drought, tolerant plants; that can also cope with moderate foot traffic, and be easy to keep growing. I try not to get plants that need intensive care, or a lot of water. If the plants need too much attention, unfortunately they won't last too long in my garden! ????????????????


I only have shade gardens. Very few flowers grown in complete shade.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some idiot bird is cheeping in the dark. I've got a "rooster".!!


...and I was just enjoying listening to a bird in the garden as we have had the back door open since 9 o'clock, yay!!!!!
:sm09: xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny today. I am thinking of going to the over 60's today


I'm hoping it turns out as well as S&B. 
Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Our temperatures are beginning to become cooler now, but don't know for how long yet! QLD is in the throes of slow moving Cyclone Debbie; which has been downgraded to a level 3, but it is still raging and is expected to continue on through the night. I just hope everyone up there remains safe. So far there are no reported fatalities, but communications and the power is out for quite a few towns. ????????????


I hope you continue to cool and "Debbie" stays far away from your house.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I hear what you are saying but even we draw the line at quaffing in a cathedral!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I'm glad you've got a line somewhere, there is hope for the end of April. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ...and I was just enjoying listening to a bird in the garden as we have had the back door open since 9 o'clock, yay!!!!!
> :sm09: xx


Still waiting for the fog to go, it is going slowly. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have used that site, and haven't had any problems with it. If you have a good security programme, and you have the settings set to the best level for you, then your computer, and information, will be safe. Just remember to keep checking your security settings, and change your passwords if you hear of others getting hacked. In the business world, security passwords are changed very regularly; so that is another way to keep safe; and delete any emails etc, that you do not recognise. Your email account might also have a facility where you can send unsolicited emails to the spam folder, and also have them automatically reported, for you - all you need to do for that to happen, is to go into your settings, and alter the settings to have unwanted emails sent to the spam folder, then deleted! ????????


Our passwords at work have to be changed every 45 days. I just pick a password and change one letter or number in that password, every time that I need to change it. Like: Remember, R1member, Re2ember, Rem3mber, etc. I usually stick a sticky note with the number on my computer. Since it isn't the full password, I don't get in trouble for just having a number on a sticky note.
Definitely agree with Judi. If you aren't expecting an email from that person/company, delete it. If it is important, they will try to contact you again. Also, Microsoft, your bank, and IRS will never ask for information from you because they already have it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and I was just enjoying listening to a bird in the garden as we have had the back door open since 9 o'clock, yay!!!!!
> :sm09: xx


It's light out now and the idiot bird has stopped cheeping. Probably went back to bed. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick pop in before we head to the cruise ship. I had an email from Dreamweaver last night letting me know that she is in the hosputal for surgery. I'll try to get more info to share before I no longer have internet service. Prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I had a pattern saying "knit one, sip one...oops sorry that was knit one, slip one." .


That is similar to a jumper that mum liked to knit for children, the slipped stitch in her pattern was worked on the next knit row, crossing at least one other colour stripe. I have the actual stitch pattern in one of my knitting encyclopaedia. I will have to look for it tomorrow, it would be far too noisy at this hour, and I don't really want to wake dh .... he isn't feeling too well tonight, so it is good that he is sleeping! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Mothers Day, not just to the UK girls, but to all of you. xxxx
> 
> We are going to DDs in laws for lunch today, which involves a lovely drive over the North Downs.
> 
> Susan I am so pleased that you were ok yesterday, you are doing so well, I'm so proud of you and you are an example to us all.


Aaaahhhh ........ more lovely photos


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in before we head to the cruise ship. I had an email from Dreamweaver last night letting me know that she is in the hosputal for surgery. I'll try to get more info to share before I no longer have internet service. Prayers would be much appreciated.


Have a great time. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think it was after they were removed and the incisions hemorrhaged.


When the tonsils are removed, the place they were, is a raw bed and should not be allowed to form a scab, as a scab produces a high risk of cracking, thus causing renewed bleeding. This can be very dangerous, because of the large blood supply to this area, and even a very small crack, or tear, in the tonsil bed can cause someone to have a major bleed. That is why it is necessary to get to help ASAP, if someone who has recently had a tonsillectomy, begins spitting blood - this is seen as an emergency situation. It is also advised not to drink, or eat, anything that is red; as any bleeding would not be visible. ...... And there ended the first lesson about emergency situations!

Now for a funny, but totally ridiculous situation - but nothing to do with emergencies! 
Port Augusta is situated at the top of Spencer Gulf, and the town is actually straddling the Gulf; which means that there is a major bridge joining the Eastern side of the town, to the Western side of the town. Now that is nothing amazing, except that this bridge, which only has a single lane to deal with all traffic, travelling in either direction; and it is also the only bridge, on the major highway around Australia - Highway 1.

There is a second bridge, which was replaced many years ago, by the above mentioned bridge, and this was only kept that pedestrian, and cyclists, didn't need to use the main bridge to get from one side of the town, to the other. Well that was until a week ago!

Our town council has decided that the bridge is no longer safe enough for any type of travel, and have closed the older bridge, which means that the main bridge is now apparently accessed by all pedestrian and cyclist traffic, as well as every type of vehicle which travels between Perth and Sydney. So in their infinite wisdom to make the bridge safe for pedestrians and cyclists, the speed limit has been decreased from 60kph, to 25kph ... for a bridge which is on the main highway to anywhere in Australia, between North and South; East and West! It is so ridiculous, most days now thetraffic is backed up in both directions, with people needing to get to, or from work; and also parents trying to get their children to, or from, school. I think it is now just a matter of time, til there is a major accident.

That is my major whinge, for this week. I am really having trouble accepting how incompetent this council seems to be.
And on that note, I am off to bed. Goodnight all! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a great time. xx


Thank you. It's being cut short by one day leaving today instead of yesterday. Don't know yet what island (if any) will be eliminated. We won't get new itinerary until we're onboard. Getting rebate on cruise for day missed, but nothing to cover additional night here in San Juan. We've sure enjoyed ourselves so far. The calf muscles have gotten a real work out while walking the hills.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


That sounds like a completely sensible decision (although probably not an easy one to make). Glad everyone agreed as the situation as you have today is so tiring for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's very hard to know the right thing to say but enough to know they love and care about you. Glad you are getting out a bit, it would be the right thing for me, I think and gives you something else to think about. Mr A would be so proud of you, as are we, you rock!!!! :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxx


I completely agree with Londy on all this! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was glorious here yesterday too, hence the car getting washed! We are going to have another go at Chartwell today as it is sunny and warm again here!! xxxx


We had a bonus mostly sunny day yesterday. Got out for a bit of knitting and chatting with my friends yesterday afternoon. Took 8 bags of stuff to Goodwill yesterday, too. Clearing things out can be so uplifting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!Heard that DS and family have arrived safely in Vietnam and immediately slept for 12 hours, even the kids!!! I hope they have a happy time there and it comes up to their expectations.
> 
> I am really struggling with the lace part of the Laurelie shawl, keep 'losing' stitches! Yes, I have my markers in place. I'm probably just not paying enough attention, must try harder!!!! Catch you later girls, have a good one!! xxxxxxx


Glad they got there safely! You'll get there with the Laurelie! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in before we head to the cruise ship. I had an email from Dreamweaver last night letting me know that she is in the hosputal for surgery. I'll try to get more info to share before I no longer have internet service. Prayers would be much appreciated.


Have a great cruise, Jeanette, and thank you for letting us know about Jynx. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's being cut short by one day leaving today instead of yesterday. Don't know yet what island (if any) will be eliminated. We won't get new itinerary until we're onboard. Getting rebate on cruise for day missed, but nothing to cover additional night here in San Juan. We've sure enjoyed ourselves so far. The calf muscles have gotten a real work out while walking the hills.


We were in San Juan about nine years ago and really enjoyed it. It's a lovely place to visit with lots of history (and lots of hills). xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great cruise, Jeanette, and thank you for letting us know about Jynx. xxxooo


Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


Oh, that poor lady! She is such a trooper but this must be getting really old to have to continue to deal with this. Sending her many warm and healing hugs! Again, thank you for the update! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Tomorrow I go to the heart specialist who may advise me to do procedures I'd like not to do. Have to wait and see what he says but not deciding immediately. Need time to think and get courage if needed.
> I will be thinking of you as I often do. Wish you some relief.


Very wise to take your time to decide. The shocking you were talking about some time back is only done if and when the heart is out of rhythm. I believe you are in rhythm. Therefore you do not have to worry about that procedure at this appointment.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


I wish you all the best. Hoping things work out quickly and smoothly for you and yours.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in before we head to the cruise ship. I had an email from Dreamweaver last night letting me know that she is in the hosputal for surgery. I'll try to get more info to share before I no longer have internet service. Prayers would be much appreciated.


Enjoy your cruise. I was wondering what happened to Dreamweaver. Sure hope everything works out well for her.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had a bonus mostly sunny day yesterday. Got out for a bit of knitting and chatting with my friends yesterday afternoon. Took 8 bags of stuff to Goodwill yesterday, too. Clearing things out can be so uplifting! xxxooo


Sounds like a perfect day. Similar to my day. I knit with my friends and shopped at Goodwill and forgot to drop off the two bags on donations in the back seat. Guess I will have to go back. However, the sun was missing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


Oh my goodness. I hope she gets better soon!!! Sending warm, healing snd comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in before we head to the cruise ship. I had an email from Dreamweaver last night letting me know that she is in the hosputal for surgery. I'll try to get more info to share before I no longer have internet service. Prayers would be much appreciated.


Oh dear, I kinda saw this coming, at least she is hopefully in good hands. Thanks so much for letting us know and have a wonderful time on the cruise, looking forward to hearing al about it on your return!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sounds like a perfect day. Similar to my day. I knit with my friends and shopped at Goodwill and forgot to drop off the two bags on donations in the back seat. Guess I will have to go back. However, the sun was missing.


It does sound similar. We have windy and rainy today. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When the tonsils are removed, the place they were, is a raw bed and should not be allowed to form a scab, as a scab produces a high risk of cracking, thus causing renewed bleeding. This can be very dangerous, because of the large blood supply to this area, and even a very small crack, or tear, in the tonsil bed can cause someone to have a major bleed. That is why it is necessary to get to help ASAP, if someone who has recently had a tonsillectomy, begins spitting blood - this is seen as an emergency situation. It is also advised not to drink, or eat, anything that is red; as any bleeding would not be visible. ...... And there ended the first lesson about emergency situations!
> 
> Now for a funny, but totally ridiculous situation - but nothing to do with emergencies!
> Port Augusta is situated at the top of Spencer Gulf, and the town is actually straddling the Gulf; which means that there is a major bridge joining the Eastern side of the town, to the Western side of the town. Now that is nothing amazing, except that this bridge, which only has a single lane to deal with all traffic, travelling in either direction; and it is also the only bridge, on the major highway around Australia - Highway 1.
> ...


That's ridiculous, are they planning to build a new bridge? Let's hope so or Oz will grind to a halt!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had a bonus mostly sunny day yesterday. Got out for a bit of knitting and chatting with my friends yesterday afternoon. Took 8 bags of stuff to Goodwill yesterday, too. Clearing things out can be so uplifting! xxxooo


I know and I really must get on with following your example!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from her daughter. The hernia surgery incision is infected again (not sure if MRSA like last time, but probably). Surgery this a.m. to clean it all out. I will update you as I can. She seems to be in good spirits and has family surrounding her with love.


That's great news, if you get the chance, please pass on our love and good wishes?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


Maybe but a big gold star for rushing in to be with her, good old Grandma!! So sorry Flo is having such a rough time, I really hope she now makes a full and speedy recovery xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our passwords at work have to be changed every 45 days. I just pick a password and change one letter or number in that password, every time that I need to change it. Like: Remember, R1member, Re2ember, Rem3mber, etc. I usually stick a sticky note with the number on my computer. Since it isn't the full password, I don't get in trouble for just having a number on a sticky note.
> Definitely agree with Judi. If you aren't expecting an email from that person/company, delete it. If it is important, they will try to contact you again. Also, Microsoft, your bank, and IRS will never ask for information from you because they already have it.


I really like your password idea, I'm going start doing that :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad they got there safely! You'll get there with the Laurelie! xxxooo


I started the mosaic bit (4 rows done I think) and now procrastinating, I want to be on the lace bit... June, swap the mosaic for the lace? :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I started the mosaic bit (4 rows done I think) and now procrastinating, I want to be on the lace bit... June, swap the mosaic for the lace? :sm09:


In a heartbeat, although I think I'm on top of it, just can't watch TV at the same time!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's being cut short by one day leaving today instead of yesterday. Don't know yet what island (if any) will be eliminated. We won't get new itinerary until we're onboard. Getting rebate on cruise for day missed, but nothing to cover additional night here in San Juan. We've sure enjoyed ourselves so far. The calf muscles have gotten a real work out while walking the hills.


Would love to know if you go to St. Martin. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


Ah poor kid, how old is she? Tonsils should be a simple op. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well so much for my knitting afternoon, the plumber rang and came and finished off the shower room. While he was here got him to move our freezer out of the porch, so have been lugging frozen food around, cleaning out the freezer, finding homes for everything and various other sorting out. Will try and do some knitting this evening, but don't tell anyone or they will find something else for me to do. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for my knitting afternoon, the plumber rang and came and finished off the shower room. While he was here got him to move our freezer out of the porch, so have been lugging frozen food around, cleaning out the freezer, finding homes for everything and various other sorting out. Will try and do some knitting this evening, but don't tell anyone or they will find something else for me to do. xx


Are we putting you to a huge amount of trouble or would you be doing all this anyway?! :sm22: :sm16: :sm12: xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went to the over 60's today and got a little tearful. They kept coming and hugging me. One lady offered me a lift another one told me she'd tell me when there was a bus trip on. They were all so kind. I DO feel tearful tonight, but DIL rang me and maybe I'm a bit better now. 

I won $10 this afternoon, some chocolate mini rolls and a tin of rice. I like rice. I got a txt from GS2, who seems to be wishing he was home!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I still havent seen little bird but the nest seems to be getting larger.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well her full name is Florence Lincoln, Flo for short and this is her story.
> 
> Several years ago when we were planning one of our trips away in the UK whenever I asked a question Susan said she was happy to go with the flow.  This became a bit of a joke and it was shortened to I'm going with Flo. Well on another trip away to Lincoln we were sitting in the lovely Cathedral Cathedral and chatting about things and June and I had our mini mes with us. It was suggested that we should have a mini Flo. Everyone made a suggestion of what she would look like and what she would be wearing. The outcome was a rather unruly perm, hair colour grey. Wire rimmed green glasses, dangly earrings and a dangly necklace, as she was a hippy in her youth. A cardigan with a bit of sparkle, sensible green tweed skirt over lacy blue knickers and Nora Batty tights (Nora Batty was a character in an English comedy set in the Yorkshire dales and she always wore thick wrinkly tights), red shoes and a red bag (not matching) and some wild knitting. Her surname had to be Lincoln as she was 'conceived' in Lincoln Cathedral. She like to come on our trips, but is rather fond of a drink or three and can be very badly behaved.
> 
> So there you have it.


Will I have to give her back?????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Will I have to give her back?????????????


No, she's yours for as long as you need her. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in before we head to the cruise ship. I had an email from Dreamweaver last night letting me know that she is in the hosputal for surgery. I'll try to get more info to share before I no longer have internet service. Prayers would be much appreciated.


Thinking of her.....XXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


I'm putting my arms around you Jinx. Hang on in there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mrs Dromedary? Sorry, I've had an exhausting morning, getting a bit light-headed! Where's my lunch?!!! :sm22: :sm19: :sm16: :sm01: :sm03: :sm04: :sm06:


You are. Dromedaries have two humps; try a Bacterian.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No, she's yours for as long as you need her. Xx


phew.....I think I might need her for a very long time. When do you go to wales?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Purple tell me a little history, how did "Flo" come about!


Whenever we are together we just 'go with the Flow'. So we designed and Purple made Flo.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, I made an "executive decision" today. After much thought, I suggested it was in the best interest of all that DH and I sell our house next Spring and move in with our Mom. Everyone could be looked after under the same roof and it was agreed upon! This girl is starting to get tired and it's the only way I can think to manage things better.
> So I will spend the rest of this year downsizing and preparing for the move, we want to go with as little as possible. Selling a house is a biggie, one I never dreamed I'd be doing. xoxo


Go ASAP before one of you changes your mind.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Are we putting you to a huge amount of trouble or would you be doing all this anyway?! :sm22: :sm16: :sm12: xxx


No, these are just on-going jobs that I am getting done, you are just the perfect excuse to get DH's butt in gear. I wish I had thought of this earlier. Some of the rooms are even beginning to look habitable. :sm09: :sm09: Now need to get some towels and the shower room will be finished. I'm getting there, it's only taken 6 years. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A type of cheese. xx


THE cheese, after Cheddar.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I went to the over 60's today and got a little tearful. They kept coming and hugging me. One lady offered me a lift another one told me she'd tell me when there was a bus trip on. They were all so kind. I DO feel tearful tonight, but DIL rang me and maybe I'm a bit better now.
> 
> I won $10 this afternoon, some chocolate mini rolls and a tin of rice. I like rice. I got a txt from GS2, who seems to be wishing he was home!


Another milestone reached albeit a bit of an ordeal, well done on your winnings. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I still havent seen little bird but the nest seems to be getting larger.


That looks promising. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well her full name is Florence Lincoln, Flo for short and this is her story.
> 
> Several years ago when we were planning one of our trips away in the UK whenever I asked a question Susan said she was happy to go with the flow. This became a bit of a joke and it was shortened to I'm going with Flo. Well on another trip away to Lincoln we were sitting in the lovely Cathedral Cathedral and chatting about things and June and I had our mini mes with us. It was suggested that we should have a mini Flo. Everyone made a suggestion of what she would look like and what she would be wearing. The outcome was a rather unruly perm, hair colour grey. Wire rimmed green glasses, dangly earrings and a dangly necklace, as she was a hippy in her youth. A cardigan with a bit of sparkle, sensible green tweed skirt over lacy blue knickers and Nora Batty tights (Nora Batty was a character in an English comedy set in the Yorkshire dales and she always wore thick wrinkly tights), red shoes and a red bag (not matching) and some wild knitting. Her surname had to be Lincoln as she was 'conceived' in Lincoln Cathedral. She like to come on our trips, but is rather fond of a drink or three and can be very badly behaved.
> 
> So there you have it.


Perfect.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another milestone reached albeit a bit of an ordeal, well done on your winnings. xx


Ditto from me, Susan. You're doing wonderfully well. And good winnings, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> phew.....I think I might need her for a very long time. When do you go to wales?


I'm being descended on April 20th, wish me luck. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep,that's about it but I don't think any of _us_ had been drinking when we thought her up, honest!!! :sm09:


Not in Lincoln Cathedral!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm being descended on April 20th, wish me luck. xx[/qu
> 
> You will have a brilliant time with the girls. I'm always sad when its time to part....Keep an eye on Londy if shes knitting a cowl!!!! I love them both.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that poor lady! She is such a trooper but this must be getting really old to have to continue to deal with this. Sending her many warm and healing hugs! Again, thank you for the update! xxxooo


Since I couldn't say it better than that, can I just say ditto.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


Grandma is certainly not helpless. She answers a call for her instantly. GD knows how much you love her, and it must be so reassuring for her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know and I really must get on with following your example!!! xxxx


So must I. Must be spring.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's being cut short by one day leaving today instead of yesterday. Don't know yet what island (if any) will be eliminated. We won't get new itinerary until we're onboard. Getting rebate on cruise for day missed, but nothing to cover additional night here in San Juan. We've sure enjoyed ourselves so far. The calf muscles have gotten a real work out while walking the hills.


Glad you are having a good time. Thanks for the news about Jynx, will be sending her healing vibes. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm being descended on April 20th, wish me luck. xx


I think I'll change my mind and join you. I know I will want to when the time comes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> phew.....I think I might need her for a very long time. When do you go to wales?


There's no time limit and if it's forever that's not a problem. Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I must try and take a photo of what I'm knitting. It's one of the sweaters from Designer Mag, so you haven't seen the picture of it yet. I'm loving knitting it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to bed to watch my TV. nite nite....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm being descended on April 20th, wish me luck. xx[/qu
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you Linky. Do you have any idea how much I love you?


I hope as much as I love you ????!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've not caught up yet but I'm working on it. 
Not heard from ds for a few days, that boy is gonna drive me nuts lol. 

I have some good news too! !
I LOST 10 MORE POUNDS !!!???????? WOOTWOOT


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but I'm working on it.
> Not heard from ds for a few days, that boy is gonna drive me nuts lol.
> 
> I have some good news too! !
> I LOST 10 MORE POUNDS !!!???????? WOOTWOOT


Hey, well done. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love you JYNX ! Hope your doing well.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey, well done. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks ! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've cleaned the kitchen and done some laundry. .. knit time !


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are. Dromedaries have two humps; try a Bacterian.


Mr Google says otherwise!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. Just had the water heater go on the blink again this a.m so it's another £180 again. He will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had the water heater go on the blink again this a.m so it's another £180 again. He will be here tomorrow.


Time for a new one perhaps? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well her full name is Florence Lincoln, Flo for short and this is her story.
> 
> Several years ago when we were planning one of our trips away in the UK whenever I asked a question Susan said she was happy to go with the flow. This became a bit of a joke and it was shortened to I'm going with Flo. Well on another trip away to Lincoln we were sitting in the lovely Cathedral Cathedral and chatting about things and June and I had our mini mes with us. It was suggested that we should have a mini Flo. Everyone made a suggestion of what she would look like and what she would be wearing. The outcome was a rather unruly perm, hair colour grey. Wire rimmed green glasses, dangly earrings and a dangly necklace, as she was a hippy in her youth. A cardigan with a bit of sparkle, sensible green tweed skirt over lacy blue knickers and Nora Batty tights (Nora Batty was a character opin an English comedy set in the Yorkshire dales and she always wore thick wrinkly tights), red shoes and a red bag (not matching) and some wild knitting. Her surname had to be Lincoln as she was 'conceived' in Lincoln Cathedral. She like to come on our trips, but is rather fond of a drink or three and can be very badly behaved.
> 
> So there you have it.


.

I did not know there was that much of a back story on Flo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey, well done. xx :sm24: :sm24:


And from me, too, Linky! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Time for a new one perhaps? xx


Not from what I understand, will have to check with the management.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but I'm working on it.
> Not heard from ds for a few days, that boy is gonna drive me nuts lol.
> 
> I have some good news too! !
> I LOST 10 MORE POUNDS !!!???????? WOOTWOOT


Well done on the weight loss. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to bed to watch my TV. nite nite....


Enjoy your rest.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but I'm working on it.
> Not heard from ds for a few days, that boy is gonna drive me nuts lol.
> 
> I have some good news too! !
> I LOST 10 MORE POUNDS !!!???????? WOOTWOOT


I think I found it. I will gladly return it, if you want it back. :sm09: Congratulations!
Our kids and grandkids can drive us up the wall at times and gives us the greatest pleasure at other times. I wish I had the means to help mine out right now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mr Google says otherwise!!


I remember learning this a long time ago when I was in school. " The "D" in Dromedary makes one hump, and the "B" in Bactrian makes two humps." The important things I should remember I have forgotten, but weird odd facts stick in this old brain.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Our passwords at work have to be changed every 45 days. I just pick a password and change one letter or number in that password, every time that I need to change it. Like: Remember, R1member, Re2ember, Rem3mber, etc. I usually stick a sticky note with the number on my computer. Since it isn't the full password, I don't get in trouble for just having a number on a sticky note.
> Definitely agree with Judi. If you aren't expecting an email from that person/company, delete it. If it is important, they will try to contact you again. Also, Microsoft, your bank, and IRS will never ask for information from you because they already have it.


I dreaded that with my job... just when I had it down pat, it would be changed again! I found that irritating!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I remember learning this a long time ago when I was in school. " The "D" in Dromedary makes one hump, and the "B" in Bactrian makes two humps." The important things I should remember I have forgotten, but weird odd facts stick in this old brain.


I've ridden a camel, I can't remember if it was one hump or two. They are very cool but noisy! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had the water heater go on the blink again this a.m so it's another £180 again. He will be here tomorrow.


There's always something, isn't there? xoxo :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> .
> 
> I did not know there was that much of a back story on Flo!


I think that story is charming, thank you Purple for giving me the inside! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Whenever we are together we just 'go with the Flow'. So we designed and Purple made Flo.


I would be hard to give up Flo, she certainly has charisma and a little bit of all of you in her! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Go ASAP before one of you changes your mind.


Were working on it! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Sounds like a perfect day. Similar to my day. I knit with my friends and shopped at Goodwill and forgot to drop off the two bags on donations in the back seat. Guess I will have to go back. However, the sun was missing.


Hi Jinx, our Goodwills all disappeared. As a child I remember my mother letting me buy a mink fur stole wrap. It had a head, tail and feet and was a hit at show and tell! You never knew what you were going to find at the Goodwill ! :sm24: :sm02: xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a completely sensible decision (although probably not an easy one to make). Glad everyone agreed as the situation as you have today is so tiring for you. xxxooo


Sensible works for me Pam, it's a bit tricky for the rest, like most they resist change. But it's a start! xox


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They can explain it so much better than I!! http://www.stiltoncheese.co.uk/ xxx


We call it Blue Cheese......I'm going to have to agree with the ones that said eeewwww!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yeah, that is sometimes a great disadvantage to larger garden areas. I can always see where I have done any weeding, because I don't have any ground covers, except for the unwanted plants, in some areas! Efore I get any of those planted, I want a pergola put on the back of the house, so that there will be more shade, through the summer heat, on the back of the house. Until then I will be researching heat, and drought, tolerant plants; that can also cope with moderate foot traffic, and be easy to keep growing. I try not to get plants that need intensive care, or a lot of water. If the plants need too much attention, unfortunately they won't last too long in my garden! ????????????????


They won't last in mine either! :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello. I had a rather rude awakening at 4 a.m. I got a text from granddaughters hubby. They were again in the emergency room because granddaughter was again hemorrhaging from having her tonsils removed last Monday. Flo mentioned to nurse a few times that she wished grandma was there. Nurse ask her hubby if if was possible to call grandma. So, Grandma put on her shirt, pants, and shoes to rush to hospital. She has now had another surgery to stop the bleeding. Wednesday it was the right side, today was the left side. Not a guarantee it will not happen again. Even though she is young she is getting worn down and now is definitely anemic. Grandma sure feels helpless.


Aw sorry to hear this I hope she gets better without any further complications!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Were working on it! xxx


I was thinking the same and your house would be easier to get ready for sale if you were living somewhere, it might make downsizing easier!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I must go to sleep now if the coughing stays gone I need to take DS to work in the morning!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> We call it Blue Cheese......I'm going to have to agree with the ones that said eeewwww!


I hate any cheese that has blue mould in it, just puts me right off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very dull, damp Wales but at least I can see down the valley this morning. Lots of little odd jobs to do this morning, the far lounge needs sorting, everything has just been dumped in there, the porch now needs clearing out, etc. so don't think much knitting will get done, perhaps this afternoon if we don't have any more interruptions. Need to have a cooking day one day but that can wait. Will catch up later. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I would be hard to give up Flo, she certainly has charisma and a little bit of all of you in her! :sm02:


I think we might have to find her younger sister xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing all of you, even those that celebrate in May, a lovely Mothers' Day!! It is bright and sunny here today but also breezy and chilly! My DD is having a proper Mothers' Day today, usually, she is busy making sure that myself and her MIL are having fun but we all insisted that for once she should have a special day. So far, that has consisted of taking Jake to his running group and watching him, taking herself for a 5 mile run and then cycling with the family to Greenwich Park for a picnic. Whatever lights your candle but not my idea of a 'spoil yourself' day!! I had a cream cake after lunch, that'll do me!!! xxxxxxx


I like your way of spoiling yourself, much better than all of that exercise! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive some phone calls to make today and Ive promised to pop next door for a cup of tea.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but I'm working on it.
> Not heard from ds for a few days, that boy is gonna drive me nuts lol.
> 
> I have some good news too! !
> I LOST 10 MORE POUNDS !!!???????? WOOTWOOT


Well done that lady......I'm so proud of you. Thats a lot of weight.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a glorious day here and as we drove over the Downs there were lots of cyclist and bikers around enjoying the fine weather.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch prepared by the men of the family.
> 
> ...


That is when we celebrate Mothers day also!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy but mild Surrey. I am feeling the results of the gardening I did yesterday, but I'll go for a walk down town and that should ease things off. The other thing I managed to do was burst a blood vessel in my finger (I do this a lot) but this time the who finger has turned blue and is swollen, luckily it's the middle finger on my left han so it doesn't affect my knitting!!

We have an extra singing practice tonight so the altos can get their heads round their part of Chatanooga, I'm so glad I don't sing alto.

Have a god day everyone. Jynx thinking of you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is when we celebrate Mothers day also!


In Frances it's called Fete des mugets (feast of the lily of the valley)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> THE cheese, after Cheddar.


Hmmm, I have to stay Stilton first. Lisa there are many types of blue cheese over here, Stilton is just the best, IMHO!!

http://www.cookipedia.co.uk/recipes_wiki/Category:Blue_cheeses

I've made myself hungry now and I've only just had breakfast!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm being descended on April 20th, wish me luck. xx[/qu
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I must try and take a photo of what I'm knitting. It's one of the sweaters from Designer Mag, so you haven't seen the picture of it yet. I'm loving knitting it.


Nothing more therapeutic than knitting something you enjoy knitting and knowing you will love the result!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not caught up yet but I'm working on it.
> Not heard from ds for a few days, that boy is gonna drive me nuts lol.
> 
> I have some good news too! !
> I LOST 10 MORE POUNDS !!!???????? WOOTWOOT


So proud of you girl, I know better than most how hard it is and I admire you to bits!! Love you too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. Just had the water heater go on the blink again this a.m so it's another £180 again. He will be here tomorrow.


Oh no!! Not much worse than not having hot water but I guess it _would_ be worse in the winter (Just trying to put a positive spin on it for you!!) xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I remember learning this a long time ago when I was in school. " The "D" in Dromedary makes one hump, and the "B" in Bactrian makes two humps." The important things I should remember I have forgotten, but weird odd facts stick in this old brain.


That's a great way to remember jinx, thanks!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think we might have to find her younger sister xx


Getting a mental picture of her already!! Bit more flirty than Flo and her name would be something like Ada, Elsie or Gladys!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hehehehehe!! xxxx


Heeeeeellllppp. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy but mild Surrey. I am feeling the results of the gardening I did yesterday, but I'll go for a walk down town and that should ease things off. The other thing I managed to do was burst a blood vessel in my finger (I do this a lot) but this time the who finger has turned blue and is swollen, luckily it's the middle finger on my left han so it doesn't affect my knitting!!
> 
> We have an extra singing practice tonight so the altos can get their heads round their part of Chatanooga, I'm so glad I don't sing alto.
> 
> Have a god day everyone. Jynx thinking of you xx


Ouch, poor finger, what is the treatment, ice, maybe? Glad it doesn't interfere with your knitting, that would be unthinkable!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and cool London!

Just had a Skype with the family in Vietnam, they are 6 hours ahead so it is their early evening there. They moved into the house that will be theirs for the whole stay this morning, it looks very nice and they all have nice big bedrooms, each one with it's own wetroom. They will eat out late most evenings at it is so cheap and they have no oven in the house, just a microwave and two hotplates. I am guessing it's usually too hot to cook much. They won't get a car while they are there as they have been left bikes with trailers for the kids and if you want to go further, you just book a driver! All exciting stuff but they are still catching up on sleep after the 4-plane trip on Sunday.

I am out with a friend today but will get back to my shawl when I get home, it's coming along nicely, I think!

Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool London!
> 
> Just had a Skype with the family in Vietnam, they are 6 hours ahead so it is their early evening there. They moved into the house that will be theirs for the whole stay this morning, it looks very nice and they all have nice big bedrooms, each one with it's own wetroom. They will eat out late most evenings at it is so cheap and they have no oven in the house, just a microwave and two hotplates. I am guessing it's usually too hot to cook much. They won't get a car while they are there as they have been left bikes with trailers for the kids and if you want to go further, you just book a driver! All exciting stuff but they are still catching up on sleep after the 4-plane trip on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Sounds as though they have it all organised, look forward to hearing about their adventures there. Where are you off to today? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Getting a mental picture of her already!! Bit more flirty than Flo and her name would be something like Ada, Elsie or Gladys!!! xxx


Thought you would get it starts. Ok girls I want input from all of you. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ouch, poor finger, what is the treatment, ice, maybe? Glad it doesn't interfere with your knitting, that would be unthinkable!! xxx


It's cold enough without the ice. I'll just wave it around for sympathy xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool London!
> 
> Just had a Skype with the family in Vietnam, they are 6 hours ahead so it is their early evening there. They moved into the house that will be theirs for the whole stay this morning, it looks very nice and they all have nice big bedrooms, each one with it's own wetroom. They will eat out late most evenings at it is so cheap and they have no oven in the house, just a microwave and two hotplates. I am guessing it's usually too hot to cook much. They won't get a car while they are there as they have been left bikes with trailers for the kids and if you want to go further, you just book a driver! All exciting stuff but they are still catching up on sleep after the 4-plane trip on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the family have fallen on their feet with the accommodation. Hope they enjoy their time there. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:48 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Sunny today, but not getting very warm.
DD and I went to Knit Night last night and had a great time. It was a full house with lots of laughs. I think I knit 2 rows.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you would get it starts. Ok girls I want input from all of you. xxxxx


If she's going to be flirty, dyed blond hair, shorter skirt, mutton dressed as lamb maybe. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It's cold enough without the ice. I'll just wave it around for sympathy xxxx


Hope you get lots of it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool London!
> 
> Just had a Skype with the family in Vietnam, they are 6 hours ahead so it is their early evening there. They moved into the house that will be theirs for the whole stay this morning, it looks very nice and they all have nice big bedrooms, each one with it's own wetroom. They will eat out late most evenings at it is so cheap and they have no oven in the house, just a microwave and two hotplates. I am guessing it's usually too hot to cook much. They won't get a car while they are there as they have been left bikes with trailers for the kids and if you want to go further, you just book a driver! All exciting stuff but they are still catching up on sleep after the 4-plane trip on Sunday.
> 
> ...


That sounds quite different. Should be very exciting (and fit) way to live.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though they have it all organised, look forward to hearing about their adventures there. Where are you off to today? xxxx


Just to a friend's house for lunch and a natter, local! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If she's going to be flirty, dyed blond hair, shorter skirt, mutton dressed as lamb maybe. xx


Yep, that's what I saw!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Not much worse than not having hot water but I guess it _would_ be worse in the winter (Just trying to put a positive spin on it for you!!) xxxxx


Good try. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you get lots of it. xx


Thank you, I will try. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nothing more therapeutic than knitting something you enjoy knitting and knowing you will love the result!! xx


Someone said I'm a process knitter. I enjoy the knitting, especially new techniques, but often frog the project before I'm finished or after I've mastered the new technique, so I don't have a lot of completed projects. I can only wear sweaters and wool socks at home, the office is too blasted hot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, that's what I saw!! xxx


Ok, I'm getting the picture. More ideas anybody??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I have to stay Stilton first. Lisa there are many types of blue cheese over here, Stilton is just the best, IMHO!!
> 
> http://www.cookipedia.co.uk/recipes_wiki/Category:Blue_cheeses
> 
> I've made myself hungry now and I've only just had breakfast!!!


And I have to say, although Canadian Cheddar is great, I loved all the English cheeses that I tried when I visited. So many varieties.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy but mild Surrey. I am feeling the results of the gardening I did yesterday, but I'll go for a walk down town and that should ease things off. The other thing I managed to do was burst a blood vessel in my finger (I do this a lot) but this time the who finger has turned blue and is swollen, luckily it's the middle finger on my left han so it doesn't affect my knitting!!
> 
> We have an extra singing practice tonight so the altos can get their heads round their part of Chatanooga, I'm so glad I don't sing alto.
> 
> Have a god day everyone. Jynx thinking of you xx


Ouch, take care of that finger.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive some phone calls to make today and Ive promised to pop next door for a cup of tea.


Good to see you. Sounds like a nice quiet day. I'll join you virtually with a cup of Yorkshire tea over here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ouch, take care of that finger.


Thanks Mav I will. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think we might have to find her younger sister xx


Eunice?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hate any cheese that has blue mould in it, just puts me right off. xx


I think it's good with vegetable sticks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I must go to sleep now if the coughing stays gone I need to take DS to work in the morning!


I hope you get better soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Some photos from my garden. ..


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Were working on it! xxx


I wish you the best of luck, and a quick, not-too-much effort move.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now.
The bins aren't going to walk to the curb by themselves.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Eunice?


Now that's a name I've not heard of for ages. Why did you think of it? Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some photos from my garden. ..


I almost missed the pretty flowers. Keep 'em coming. I have brown, gray and dead grass.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that's a name I've not heard of for ages. Why did you think of it? Xx


Old neighbour. She was always the centre of conversation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I really do need to go now.
Bye all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Eunice?


Like that!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think it's good with vegetable sticks.


Sooper dooper with grapes!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run now.
> The bins aren't going to walk to the curb by themselves.
> Everyone have a great day.


Oh dear, is it Wednesday again? I wouldn't know but for you and your bins!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Some flowers from Chartwell yesterday for you flower starved North Americans!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you would get it starts. Ok girls I want input from all of you. xxxxx


How old is she going to be? As a teenager she could be wearing short, too tight clothes, giant size earrings, lots of cheap jewellery, loads of make up, an orange tan, high silly shoes or flashy trainers with her mobile permanently attached to her ear. A gigantic handbag too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've ridden a camel, I can't remember if it was one hump or two. They are very cool but noisy! xox


I think I have read that they are also very odoriferous. :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep, that's what I saw!! xxx


Naturally. xxxx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Jinx, our Goodwills all disappeared. As a child I remember my mother letting me buy a mink fur stole wrap. It had a head, tail and feet and was a hit at show and tell! You never knew what you were going to find at the Goodwill ! :sm24: :sm02: xox


How sad, no Goodwills! Do you have other thrift or second hand shops. Doing thrift store shopping gives me a lift. I need to go to thrift stores today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> How old is she going to be? As a teenager she could be wearing short, too tight clothes, giant size earrings, lots of cheap jewellery, loads of make up, an orange tan, high silly shoes or flashy trainers with her mobile permanently attached to her ear. A gigantic handbag too.


If she's Flo's younger sister I'm not sure she'll be a teenager, just thinks she is. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull, damp Wales but at least I can see down the valley this morning. Lots of little odd jobs to do this morning, the far lounge needs sorting, everything has just been dumped in there, the porch now needs clearing out, etc. so don't think much knitting will get done, perhaps this afternoon if we don't have any more interruptions. Need to have a cooking day one day but that can wait. Will catch up later. Have a good day. xx


I find when I clear/rearrange one room other rooms get to look a mess. Glad you can see the sheep in the meadow. How does the rest of that song go? Cows in the corn?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive some phone calls to make today and Ive promised to pop next door for a cup of tea.


Morning. Visiting with neighbor sounds like something to look forward to. I have phone calls to make also. Been putting them off. I wish I could take care of all my business online. Hate having to wait on hold and transferred several times. Also when I do it on line I had a copy of what was said. No chance I will get a different answer the next time I call. Oh, the worse of making a phone call is trying to understand someone who does speak English as their first language.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy but mild Surrey. I am feeling the results of the gardening I did yesterday, but I'll go for a walk down town and that should ease things off. The other thing I managed to do was burst a blood vessel in my finger (I do this a lot) but this time the who finger has turned blue and is swollen, luckily it's the middle finger on my left han so it doesn't affect my knitting!!
> 
> We have an extra singing practice tonight so the altos can get their heads round their part of Chatanooga, I'm so glad I don't sing alto.
> 
> Have a god day everyone. Jynx thinking of you xx


Sorry you have an injury. Be careful where you walk around holding that finger up. Someone might take offense.
:sm11: :sm12:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool London!
> 
> Just had a Skype with the family in Vietnam, they are 6 hours ahead so it is their early evening there. They moved into the house that will be theirs for the whole stay this morning, it looks very nice and they all have nice big bedrooms, each one with it's own wetroom. They will eat out late most evenings at it is so cheap and they have no oven in the house, just a microwave and two hotplates. I am guessing it's usually too hot to cook much. They won't get a car while they are there as they have been left bikes with trailers for the kids and if you want to go further, you just book a driver! All exciting stuff but they are still catching up on sleep after the 4-plane trip on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing what life is like in Vietnam. Sounds nicer than I was imagining. No cooking really makes it sound nice! :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:48 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Sunny today, but not getting very warm.
> DD and I went to Knit Night last night and had a great time. It was a full house with lots of laughs. I think I knit 2 rows.


It sounds like the attendance is picking up at knit night. Great to get together with like-minded folks to share craft and laughter.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok, I'm getting the picture. More ideas anybody??


In an effort to look younger she is wear a lot of rouge and a ton of eye makeup.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Old neighbour. She was always the centre of conversation.


Eunice sounds like an acquaintance of mine. Bonnie was always the center of the conversation. A lady with a loving heart that wanted to help everyone. Thinking of a "Bonnie lass." Is that a phrase still used over there?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> If she's Flo's younger sister I'm not sure she'll be a teenager, just thinks she is. xx


Then she could dress like one but with a bit of aging.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Eunice sounds like an acquaintance of mine. Bonnie was always the center of the conversation. A lady with a loving heart that wanted to help everyone. Thinking of a "Bonnie lass." Is that a phrase still used over there?


I think it's quite a Scottish saying. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some flowers from Chartwell yesterday for you flower starved North Americans!


Where's the ginger cat?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hate any cheese that has blue mould in it, just puts me right off. xx


Me too, I used to like it till I found out what it was then I could not stomach it anymore and I am allergic to mold!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> How old is she going to be? As a teenager she could be wearing short, too tight clothes, giant size earrings, lots of cheap jewellery, loads of make up, an orange tan, high silly shoes or flashy trainers with her mobile permanently attached to her ear. A gigantic handbag too.


I think your imagination has run riot. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Me too, I used to like it till I found out what it was then I could not stomach it anymore and I am allergic to mold!


Hi Lisa, can we have some input for Flo's sister from you lot across the Pond xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I have to stay Stilton first. Lisa there are many types of blue cheese over here, Stilton is just the best, IMHO!!
> 
> http://www.cookipedia.co.uk/recipes_wiki/Category:Blue_cheeses
> 
> I've made myself hungry now and I've only just had breakfast!!!


I don't know how that description of it could make anybody hungry!! :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you have an injury. Be careful where you walk around holding that finger up. Someone might take offense.
> :sm11: :sm12:


Hadn't thought of that. I asked the pharmacist for advice and she said go to the doctor so I have an appointment for half an hours time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know how that description of it could make anybody hungry!! :sm09: :sm16:


I love blue cheeses, all of them and there are very many in the UK, and also there are the lovely French ones especially the ones madee from goats and sheeps milk. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's quite a Scottish saying. xx


It is, my MIL used to say it all the time, she was from Glasgow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK off to the doctors. x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Eunice?


I like that name!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's quite a Scottish saying. xx


Yes, that's right. It is Scottish.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, can we have some input for Flo's sister from you lot across the Pond xx


No glasses, hair just a little longer, maybe a brunette.....hehehe....I'm not that good at this, maybe her sweater would be open and I think hoop earrings.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:48 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Sunny today, but not getting very warm.
> DD and I went to Knit Night last night and had a great time. It was a full house with lots of laughs. I think I knit 2 rows.


Great that you got to Knit Night. And glad the sun is out -- but that's pretty cold still. We've got rain again this morning. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy but mild Surrey. I am feeling the results of the gardening I did yesterday, but I'll go for a walk down town and that should ease things off. The other thing I managed to do was burst a blood vessel in my finger (I do this a lot) but this time the who finger has turned blue and is swollen, luckily it's the middle finger on my left han so it doesn't affect my knitting!!
> 
> We have an extra singing practice tonight so the altos can get their heads round their part of Chatanooga, I'm so glad I don't sing alto.
> 
> Have a god day everyone. Jynx thinking of you xx


Those can be really painful and so glad for you that it doesn't interfere with your knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Eunice?


Gertie?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some photos from my garden. ..


Wonderful!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some flowers from Chartwell yesterday for you flower starved North Americans!


More wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Visiting with neighbor sounds like something to look forward to. I have phone calls to make also. Been putting them off. I wish I could take care of all my business online. Hate having to wait on hold and transferred several times. Also when I do it on line I had a copy of what was said. No chance I will get a different answer the next time I call. Oh, the worse of making a phone call is trying to understand someone who does speak English as their first language.


I'm still waiting for a return call from one of the calls I had to make yesterday. Left a message mid-day and still haven't heard back. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think I have read that they are also very odoriferous. :sm25:


.... And smelly too!! :sm10:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from doctors. It is just a bruise, so heat and arnica as my fingers don't need anymore cold. She was very thorough and poked and prodded it, notnothing more sinister. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from doctors. It is just a bruise, so heat and arnica as my fingers don't need anymore cold. She was very thorough and poked and prodded it, notnothing more sinister. Xx


Thank goodness it was nothing more than that. Take care of yourself. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank goodness it was nothing more than that. Take care of yourself. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Now going to start on Flo's sister. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from doctors. It is just a bruise, so heat and arnica as my fingers don't need anymore cold. She was very thorough and poked and prodded it, notnothing more sinister. Xx


Hold a hot toddy in that hand, take frequent sips or gulps, then replenish as necessary. Do not operate machinery whilst using this treatment .


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love blue cheeses, all of them and there are very many in the UK, and also there are the lovely French ones especially the ones madee from goats and sheeps milk. xx


Okay, officially feeling nauseous now, please can we stop all the chat about cheese.... :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: :sm08:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Hold a hot toddy in that hand, take frequent sips or gulps, then replenish as necessary. Do not operate machinery whilst using this treatment .


 :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. Now going to start on Flo's sister. Xx


 :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from doctors. It is just a bruise, so heat and arnica as my fingers don't need anymore cold. She was very thorough and poked and prodded it, notnothing more sinister. Xx


Ok, that's good! Gloves on and the occasional soak in warm water!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Hold a hot toddy in that hand, take frequent sips or gulps, then replenish as necessary. Do not operate machinery whilst using this treatment .


Hahaha, good one, mulled wine?! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Hold a hot toddy in that hand, take frequent sips or gulps, then replenish as necessary. Do not operate machinery whilst using this treatment .


Thanks Mary xx????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Okay, officially feeling nauseous now, please can we stop all the chat about cheese.... :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: :sm08:


Sorry, didn't know you didn't like the stuff!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Not getting very far with getting my deposit for the holiday re-assigned to the new company. I was told to claim through ABTA and that they would send the refund to the new company but now I am told that as I paid by debit card, my bank has to issue a refund - go figure!! I have printed off everything I can think of and tomorrow, I will take it all to the bank and go into battle!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mr Google says otherwise!!


Whoops. I not only got it wrong, but when I asked DH if a dromedary had one hump he said no try Bactrian. Why ever do I trust his answers?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I remember learning this a long time ago when I was in school. " The "D" in Dromedary makes one hump, and the "B" in Bactrian makes two humps." The important things I should remember I have forgotten, but weird odd facts stick in this old brain.


Thanks for that! I'll remember next time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've ridden a camel, I can't remember if it was one hump or two. They are very cool but noisy! xox


And smelly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think we might have to find her younger sister xx


The American version?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Eunice?


If we always go with the flow, what else do we always go with? Hope? Peace? Grace? British Rail?

Hope if she's going to be a bit of a flirt.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some photos from my garden. ..


Spring!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> How old is she going to be? As a teenager she could be wearing short, too tight clothes, giant size earrings, lots of cheap jewellery, loads of make up, an orange tan, high silly shoes or flashy trainers with her mobile permanently attached to her ear. A gigantic handbag too.


Splendid, but she would hardly be one of us!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Eunice sounds like an acquaintance of mine. Bonnie was always the center of the conversation. A lady with a loving heart that wanted to help everyone. Thinking of a "Bonnie lass." Is that a phrase still used over there?


My Eunice was very quiet and timid.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Okay, officially feeling nauseous now, please can we stop all the chat about cheese.... :sm09: :sm16: :sm23: :sm08:


DS2 is forbidden to have blue cheese in the house which is a pity as he loves it. When he comes to ours he cuts off a lump and eats it, then has to wash his mouth out!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Hold a hot toddy in that hand, take frequent sips or gulps, then replenish as necessary. Do not operate machinery whilst using this treatment .


Good advice. No operative a vacuum, iron, etc.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry Rebecca, think of what you most love to eat.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

OK. Rebecca, block your eyes! An advert just flashed up saying 'It may sound cheesy but vimeo really changed my life' I had to laugh.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from doctors. It is just a bruise, so heat and arnica as my fingers don't need anymore cold. She was very thorough and poked and prodded it, notnothing more sinister. Xx


Glad to hear it but you should still get lots of sympathy, take it easy on the cooking and cleaning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not getting very far with getting my deposit for the holiday re-assigned to the new company. I was told to claim through ABTA and that they would send the refund to the new company but now I am told that as I paid by debit card, my bank has to issue a refund - go figure!! I have printed off everything I can think of and tomorrow, I will take it all to the bank and go into battle!!! xxxx


Atta girl you sort them. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> If we always go with the flow, what else do we always go with? Hope? Peace? Grace? British Rail?
> 
> Hope if she's going to be a bit of a flirt.


Definitely not Grace. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Mary xx????????????????????


Thought you'd like that. 
Flo's sister could be Ebony. Then they'd be Ebb and Flo :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Whoops. I not only got it wrong, but when I asked DH if a dromedary had one hump he said no try Bactrian. Why ever do I trust his answers?


No worries, I did check with Google before I first mentioned it because frankly, I didn't have a clue but thanks to jinx's aide memoire, I shall never forget again!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If we always go with the flow, what else do we always go with? Hope? Peace? Grace? British Rail?
> 
> Hope if she's going to be a bit of a flirt.


I like Grace because I think she will actually be quite disgraceful!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Splendid, but she would hardly be one of us!


Everyone accepted here, whatever their foibles!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Thought you'd like that.
> Flo's sister could be Ebony. Then they'd be Ebb and Flo :sm23:


Very good!!! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went into Karens for a cup of tea and we had a nice chat. Shes the paralised lady and shes been feeling pretty low lately. So we tried to cheer each other up. Lynn came round this afternoon, it was nice to see her. She is going away for a few days next week. I miss not being up the boiys's with it being Wednesday, I feel a little sad.

Litle bird has been spotted looking in through the hole of the house. Theres still the makings of a nest. I really hope all goes well.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Getting a mental picture of her already!! Bit more flirty than Flo and her name would be something like Ada, Elsie or Gladys!!! xxx


Florence???????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Everyone accepted here, whatever their foibles!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


True, we are all different.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Eunice sounds like an acquaintance of mine. Bonnie was always the center of the conversation. A lady with a loving heart that wanted to help everyone. Thinking of a "Bonnie lass." Is that a phrase still used over there?


I often call the girls bonny lasses. Its a northern term I think. Anyway, they are bonny lasses, so are you too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Thought you'd like that.
> Flo's sister could be Ebony. Then they'd be Ebb and Flo :sm23:


I like that. Very clever. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Thought you'd like that.
> Flo's sister could be Ebony. Then they'd be Ebb and Flo :sm23:


G R O A N. But very good xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Florence???????


That's your Flo xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went into Karens for a cup of tea and we had a nice chat. Shes the paralised lady and shes been feeling pretty low lately. So we tried to cheer each other up. Lynn came round this afternoon, it was nice to see her. She is going away for a few days next week. I miss not being up the boiys's with it being Wednesday, I feel a little sad.
> 
> Litle bird has been spotted looking in through the hole of the house. Theres still the makings of a nest. I really hope all goes well.


I do too, after all this time we have all been watching and waiting, she can't let us down!! I like to think she has stayed there to keep you company and won't leave until she knows you are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, didn't know you didn't like the stuff!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


I'm quite fond of a nice cheddar or brie, but it was the mention of the goats cheese that got to me, even the smell of it is ugh!!! You all continue your chat I didn't mean to sound so offensive :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm quite fond of a nice cheddar or brie, but it was the mention of the goats cheese that got to me, even the smell of it is ugh!!! You all continue your chat I didn't mean to sound so offensive :sm09:


You didn't; you couldn't.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Thought you'd like that.
> Flo's sister could be Ebony. Then they'd be Ebb and Flo :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went into Karens for a cup of tea and we had a nice chat. Shes the paralised lady and shes been feeling pretty low lately. So we tried to cheer each other up. Lynn came round this afternoon, it was nice to see her. She is going away for a few days next week. I miss not being up the boiys's with it being Wednesday, I feel a little sad.
> 
> Litle bird has been spotted looking in through the hole of the house. Theres still the makings of a nest. I really hope all goes well.


Oh, so happy to hear that little bird paid a visit.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> In Frances it's called Fete des mugets (feast of the lily of the valley)


How appropriate, I've always taken Lily of the Valley to my Mum on Mother's Day here. It is spreading into the lawn now and a large area I avoid to give it a chance to get stronger. I guess in some ways it can become invasive?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I have to stay Stilton first. Lisa there are many types of blue cheese over here, Stilton is just the best, IMHO!!
> 
> For me it's Jalapeño Havarti ! I like it hot!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Getting a mental picture of her already!! Bit more flirty than Flo and her name would be something like Ada, Elsie or Gladys!!! xxx


Maybe Felicia? xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Ouch, poor finger, what is the treatment, ice, maybe? Glad it doesn't interfere with your knitting, that would be unthinkable!! xxx


Blue and swollen... that doesn't sound good, how does one burst a blood vessel in a finger? Hope it doesn't hurt or throb. xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> It's cold enough without the ice. I'll just wave it around for sympathy xxxx


You already know what to do... keep it above your head! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> If she's going to be flirty, dyed blond hair, shorter skirt, mutton dressed as lamb maybe. xx


How do you knit eyelashes? :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Islander said:


> How do you knit eyelashes? :sm02:


With eyelash yarn? :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish you the best of luck, and a quick, not-too-much effort move.


I spoke to a realtor for about 3 minutes the other day to see how much the neighbours house next door to us sold. It only went down a few thousand $ and sold in 6 days. The market is hot here because there is not much to pick from. So even fixer-uppers like ours are going for higher than usual.

I had no intention of getting a realtor at all, and low and behold I get a package in the mail this morning with a market evaluation of all the homes sold in the area in the last 2 years, including what we bought ours for 26 years ago.

DH and I discussed taking this year to downsize our belongings and maybe put a little lipstick on the mansion and possibly putting it up next Spring. We don't do knee jerk decisions on something this big. I also think it would be better to sell when all my Peonies and Rhodo's are in bloom.... and have been advised to try and sell it ourselves first to avoid the commission?

We've sold property in the past, picked "our" price, stuck our guns with no offers, and got exactly what we wanted.... I think it's probably different with a house though. Any experienced advise welcomed! 
:sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> How sad, no Goodwills! Do you have other thrift or second hand shops. Doing thrift store shopping gives me a lift. I need to go to thrift stores today.


I like the goodie stores too Jinx! Thrift stores are changing here, now they are becoming "boutique's" with prices to match. If a sweater has any luxury fibre content in it at all, like cotton,silk,alpaca,wool you can bet it will have a price tag of $20 or more on it. The days of shopping to unravel sweater's to recycle yarn are OVER! And vintage articles are the same. But still if one looks closely you sometimes can get a good deal. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> If she's Flo's younger sister I'm not sure she'll be a teenager, just thinks she is. xx


I hope she's just like Mrs. Brown! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I find when I clear/rearrange one room other rooms get to look a mess.
> 
> Ditto... it's a cycle, I just keep moving things to the next room... never seem to get ahead. But this year's gonna be different!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

martina said:


> Then she could dress like one but with a bit of aging.


No sagging stockings ok? xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> OK off to the doctors. x


That's a GOOD idea!!!! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> No glasses, hair just a little longer, maybe a brunette.....hehehe....I'm not that good at this, maybe her sweater would be open and I think hoop earrings.


Boobs...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from doctors. It is just a bruise, so heat and arnica as my fingers don't need anymore cold. She was very thorough and poked and prodded it, notnothing more sinister. Xx


You are going to live, that is wonderful news!! Let's raise our glass's! ❤ ????????:sm02: ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

martina said:


> With eyelash yarn? :sm23:


What else would you use? :sm22: Thanks for the laugh I needed to release some tension.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> What else would you use? :sm22: Thanks for the laugh I needed to release some tension.


Of course eyelash yarn, silly me. Why did't I think of that! :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Time to get off here and feed DH. Love you all. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I might have to be MIA for a short time, until I have sorted out what is going on with my head and back - I have had a very strange headache for the last week, or two! I haven't even been able to do any knitting, or spinning; and it is beginning to get me down, so I need to find out what is going on, and how I can fix it. I will be trying out all different things, including some specific exercises and stretches, so I am hoping to have it all sorted within a few days! I am hoping to keep up with all of your escapades etc; but there will possibly be no posts from me, as that seems to be helping the headache/spinal pain continue happening. Apart from that, I am ab fab! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?


I don't, that is on my "DEFINITELY DO NOT PUT IN MOUTH" list! It is definitely not on my edible vegetable list! hahahaha


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I might have to be MIA for a short time, until I have sorted out what is going on with my head and back - I have had a very strange headache for the last week, or two! I haven't even been able to do any knitting, or spinning; and it is beginning to get me down, so I need to find out what is going on, and how I can fix it. I will be trying out all different things, including some specific exercises and stretches, so I am hoping to have it all sorted within a few days! I am hoping to keep up with all of your escapades etc; but there will possibly be no posts from me, as that seems to be helping the headache/spinal pain continue happening. Apart from that, I am ab fab! ????????????????????


Don't trust headaches my friend, especially when their strange, get it checked. We love you and want you to feel good. xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> I don't, that is on my "DEFINITELY DO NOT PUT IN MOUTH" list! It is definitely not on my edible vegetable list! hahahaha


Hummm...this is what I suspected. They are an acquired taste! How come there is no "spitting out" emogi?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hummm...this is what I suspected. They are an acquired taste! How come there is no "spitting out" emogi?


There definitely should be, but I have Sensory Processing Disorder that affects my experience of things; both collectively, and individually so I don't know if you will like it or not. I think mum used to roast them (and turnips, which I also don't eat), and I vaguely remember some batches of mashed potaoes that were a wrong colour, and also the wrong ttaste! I think if you try a little bit of it, then you can decide whether you like it, or not; because you might even like it, just don't take my word for what it is like! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that haven't met Flo here's a photo if her.


She is lovely! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning sorry I haven't been around. My youngest DD, the one with the baby, is really poorly with Pneumonia. She spent a day in hospital last Thursday, then got sent home & told to go & see her GP the next day. As you can imagine it's been a busy weekend, mainly looking after the children so DD can get some rest. I have to hide my iPad when the boys are around that's why I haven't been on. The GP wants to see her again this morning so I went to the Drs at 7.3o this morning & queued for an appt. my other DD is having the baby today & SIL is working at home so hopefully she will get a rest today. It's not funny being poorly when you are a mum is it? I will catch up later. Love to you all


Oooh you have been busy! I hope everything, and everyone is well now, and the baby was born safely, and with no complications. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But if you wear it in the back then someone can open the zipper and that defeats the purpose of having a tummy pack. I just had this conversation with mum on the weekend. She wanted to put her wallet in a backpack and put it on her back, where the zipper was easily accessible. I told her to wear the backpack on the front as it was just a little backpack and she could keep an eye on it and have easy access to her wallet if she needed her money.


That is a very good idea, and the zips aren't accessible to those who are a bit less than honest! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?


I don't like them but DH sometimes has them roasted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull damp Wales again, off shopping today. Going in the opposite direction as I need some yarn, watch out yarn shop. Found out some bad news yesterday, the other yarn shop I go to about 45 mins. away is up for sale, not necessarily as a going concern so we might be losing it. On the brighter side must watch out for a closing down sale. Have a good day, don't do too much. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales again, off shopping today. Going in the opposite direction as I need some yarn, watch out yarn shop. Found out some bad news yesterday, the other yarn shop I go to about 45 mins. away is up for sale, not necessarily as a going concern so we might be losing it. On the brighter side must watch out for a closing down sale. Have a good day, don't do too much. xx


Morning. It seems more and more of the lys are closing. I suppose the competition from online stores makes it hard for them to compete. I try to support my local store. However, she does not carry the type of yarn I usually use.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It seems more and more of the lys are closing. I suppose the competition from online stores makes it hard for them to compete. I try to support my local store. However, she does not carry the type of yarn I usually use.


It's the same here the shops in town only carry acrylic yarn, mostly DK and if you are llucky a bit of chunky and 4 ply. There are a few yarn stores within driving distance, but I buy most of my yarn at specialist fairs and sometimes online. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from abright Surrey, the sky is clearing and the temperature is supposed to rise to 19c today, which is very warm for the time of year.

Had a brilliant singing practice last night, we have cracked the two parts for Chatanooga and also sung some other songs.

I am getting on with Flo's sister, so far she has legs, a head and a body with pink underwear (can't have her naked) I am also making her a peroxide blonde., keep it coming with the other suggestions. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like them but DH sometimes has them roasted. xx


My family love roasted parsnips, glazed with honey.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> How appropriate, I've always taken Lily of the Valley to my Mum on Mother's Day here. It is spreading into the lawn now and a large area I avoid to give it a chance to get stronger. I guess in some ways it can become invasive?


We had a mass of it growning in our garden in France and I brought some back here and it is beginning to get a grip. It was my grandmother's favourite flower. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Blue and swollen... that doesn't sound good, how does one burst a blood vessel in a finger? Hope it doesn't hurt or throb. xox


Luckily it doesn't hurt too much, only when I touch it and this morning I can bend it a little so the swelling must be going down. It's just a lovely shade of purple. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> With eyelash yarn? :sm23:


Ha ha, you are on form. xx

ps thinking about it I rather like your suggestion for a name - Ebony.

pps anymore suggestions? So far we have Eunice, Grace, Gladys, Ebony and Felicia and maybe a couple more that I can't remember xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I slept better last night. Having tea with marg today bt nothing else planned yet.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> What else would you use? :sm22: Thanks for the laugh I needed to release some tension.


I'm glad it made you laugh.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept better last night. Having tea with marg today bt nothing else planned yet.


Good morning, glad you slept better. Going to the garden centre to get some seeds for my veggi trough. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I might have to be MIA for a short time, until I have sorted out what is going on with my head and back - I have had a very strange headache for the last week, or two! I haven't even been able to do any knitting, or spinning; and it is beginning to get me down, so I need to find out what is going on, and how I can fix it. I will be trying out all different things, including some specific exercises and stretches, so I am hoping to have it all sorted within a few days! I am hoping to keep up with all of your escapades etc; but there will possibly be no posts from me, as that seems to be helping the headache/spinal pain continue happening. Apart from that, I am ab fab! ????????????????????


We will be here if and when you want us.....get those headaches sorted out. what about a doctor?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We will be here if and when you want us.....get those headaches sorted out. what about a doctor?


What she said, hope you can get those headaches sorted. I get them as part of my fm, but do get it checked. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily it doesn't hurt too much, only when I touch it and this morning I can bend it a little so the swelling must be going down. It's just a lovely shade of purple. xx


You really did not injury your finger to have it turn purple, did you? :sm22: 
Glad it is a tad bit better.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept better last night. Having tea with marg today bt nothing else planned yet.


Morning. I envy you your sleep. Getting up at 1a.m. is for the birds. Enjoy your tea with your friend. Silly across the pond question. When you have tea do you usually drink tea? We say were gonna have a cup of coffee and may end up with pop (soda), milk, etc or coffee.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> You really did not injury your finger to have it turn purple, did you? :sm22:
> Glad it is a tad bit better.


I really didn't. I have had these blood vessels burst a lot but never quite as dramatically as this one, but the doctor reassured me it was just one of those things. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I envy you your sleep. Getting up at 1a.m. is for the birds. Enjoy your tea with your friend. Silly across the pond question. When you have tea do you usually drink tea? We say were gonna have a cup of coffee and may end up with pop (soda), milk, etc or coffee.


I only ever drink coffee, tea does not agree with me, but I willl go out for tea which usually means a drink and cake. A proper afternoon tea consists of finely cut sandwiches, jam, scones and cream and fancy cakes.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I only ever drink coffee, tea does not agree with me, but I willl go out for tea which usually means a drink and cake. A proper afternoon tea consists of finely cut sandwiches, jam, scones and cream and fancy cakes.


Thanks for the info. That is what I had pictured, but was not sure. Having a proper tea every day could lead to weight gain.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> How appropriate, I've always taken Lily of the Valley to my Mum on Mother's Day here. It is spreading into the lawn now and a large area I avoid to give it a chance to get stronger. I guess in some ways it can become invasive?


A bit like the bluebells I keep finding in my tiny garden, there just isn't room and, boy, do they multiply and push everything else out of the way!! My grandma adored Lily of the Valley, they have a lovely perfume. I wonder if the elk like them?!! :sm22: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, I have to stay Stilton first. Lisa there are many types of blue cheese over here, Stilton is just the best, IMHO!!
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> How do you knit eyelashes? :sm02:


With eyelash yarn?! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> With eyelash yarn? :sm23:


Haha, I should have scrolled down before I accidentally repeated your comment Martina!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I spoke to a realtor for about 3 minutes the other day to see how much the neighbours house next door to us sold. It only went down a few thousand $ and sold in 6 days. The market is hot here because there is not much to pick from. So even fixer-uppers like ours are going for higher than usual.
> 
> I had no intention of getting a realtor at all, and low and behold I get a package in the mail this morning with a market evaluation of all the homes sold in the area in the last 2 years, including what we bought ours for 26 years ago.
> 
> ...


The agent commission can be eye-watering but we have a couple of agencies over here that charge a flat fee of, allegedly, under £1000. It might be worth having a look to see if you can find anything like that, could be some pitfalls in doing it yourself? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I like the goodie stores too Jinx! Thrift stores are changing here, now they are becoming "boutique's" with prices to match. If a sweater has any luxury fibre content in it at all, like cotton,silk,alpaca,wool you can bet it will have a price tag of $20 or more on it. The days of shopping to unravel sweater's to recycle yarn are OVER! And vintage articles are the same. But still if one looks closely you sometimes can get a good deal. xoxo


I am finding that here too, they will try and sell something originally from a cheap shop (Primark for instance, very cheap clothing) for twice what it would have cost originally. Surely the point is to get rid of it and turn it into money? Jill works at an independent charity shop near here where they have a flat charge, say, all tops £2.50, dresses £3.00, whatever their origin. They make loads of money for an activity centre for kids with learning difficulties and get rid of loads of stuff!! Only trouble is that it is tiny and so popular, sometime you can't get in the door!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I hope she's just like Mrs. Brown! xoxo


That's who Flo always reminds me of!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it seems nicer weather today but I'm waiting for the plumber yet again. Last Thursday no hot water. Friday he came to look at it, Saturday he came fixed new timer. Tuesday no hot water. Wedneday he fixed two more parts. Last night toilet cistern wouldn't stop running. Chris thinks it's valve so plumber should be here sometime today. All I've done is go to get money to pay him and empty and refill airing cupboard. Feel like I'm on a very expensive treadmill £360 up to now. Could have bought yarn with that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?


Somebody got here first, I bet but I do them like roast potatoes but they have high sugar content so watch they don't burn. They also make a lovely veggie dish, boiled and mashed with butter, plain yoghurt, lots of grated cheddar, salt & pepper then baked in a dish. Lovely with a crisp green salad - and wine!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I might have to be MIA for a short time, until I have sorted out what is going on with my head and back - I have had a very strange headache for the last week, or two! I haven't even been able to do any knitting, or spinning; and it is beginning to get me down, so I need to find out what is going on, and how I can fix it. I will be trying out all different things, including some specific exercises and stretches, so I am hoping to have it all sorted within a few days! I am hoping to keep up with all of your escapades etc; but there will possibly be no posts from me, as that seems to be helping the headache/spinal pain continue happening. Apart from that, I am ab fab! ????????????????????


Take as long as you need but please get better soon. We will miss you and be thinking about you xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales again, off shopping today. Going in the opposite direction as I need some yarn, watch out yarn shop. Found out some bad news yesterday, the other yarn shop I go to about 45 mins. away is up for sale, not necessarily as a going concern so we might be losing it. On the brighter side must watch out for a closing down sale. Have a good day, don't do too much. xx


I like the cut of your jib!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily it doesn't hurt too much, only when I touch it and this morning I can bend it a little so the swelling must be going down. It's just a lovely shade of purple. xx


How very apt but no good it it hurts!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody got here first, I bet but I do them like roast potatoes but they have high sugar content so watch they don't burn. They also make a lovely veggie dish, boiled and mashed with butter, plain yoghurt, lots of grated cheddar, salt & pepper then baked in a dish. Lovely with a crisp green salad - and wine!!! xxx


Like the sound of the veggi dish, must give it a try. Xx Morning dear xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How very apt but no good it it hurts!! xxxx


It's much getter today xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Rain starting tonight, changing to wet snow or freezing rain. It's going to be a sloppy night.
I spent the evening frogging a poncho. The edges were all curling. I could fix the cast on but the edges had been knit ribbed and the entire rib was curling under. The original pattern had used seed stitch and, I was lazy, and used 2x2 rib instead. Well there was a reason for the seed stitch. I cast on again last night before I went to bed. Hopefully I can finish it before it gets really hot.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I only ever drink coffee, tea does not agree with me, but I willl go out for tea which usually means a drink and cake. A proper afternoon tea consists of finely cut sandwiches, jam, scones and cream and fancy cakes.


....and tea....or coffee....or Prosecco/Champagne!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Like the sound of the veggi dish, must give it a try. Xx Morning dear xx


Good morning love, I will dig out the full recipe and pass it on, it's delicious!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's much getter today xx


That's good. I'm off to the bank now to sort out this deposit for the holiday, back later!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody got here first, I bet but I do them like roast potatoes but they have high sugar content so watch they don't burn. They also make a lovely veggie dish, boiled and mashed with butter, plain yoghurt, lots of grated cheddar, salt & pepper then baked in a dish. Lovely with a crisp green salad - and wine!!! xxx


The veggie dish sounds good. Enough other things added to cover up the taste. :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Rain starting tonight, changing to wet snow or freezing rain. It's going to be a sloppy night.
> I spent the evening frogging a poncho. The edges were all curling. I could fix the cast on but the edges had been knit ribbed and the entire rib was curling under. The original pattern had used seed stitch and, I was lazy, and used 2x2 rib instead. Well there was a reason for the seed stitch. I cast on again last night before I went to bed. Hopefully I can finish it before it gets really hot.


Sometimes ribbing likes to flip under. It seems the old patterns said to add a few stitches and larger needles when starting main part of pattern. I think that helped prevent the flip. Great thing about knitting is you only lost your time and not your yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RANT RANT RANT I warned you.

My brother called last night. I had been talking to my brother and sister around Christmas (and trying to talk to them since, but they have not been communicating) about doing something for mum's big birthday. I wanted to send her to Hawaii, but she won't go alone, and I couldn't afford to send 2 people, so I thought Newfoundland on Canada's east coast, as she likes it there and I can afford to send 2 people if I get some help with the hotel and some one provides some spending money for her. Well my brother complained about that costing too much. (This is the man who has made over $150K, every year since 2007. He does have 3 properties and and EXPENSIVE wife and a daughter in university) Mum will only reach this age once. My sister has been tied up with finishing her house and selling it. She listed it for $450K and after 60 offers, sold it for $750K. Really good timing, but now she is tied up all month with packing and moving into their new house. Stuart, mum's guy, has turned into grumpy old man and doesn't want to leave his house, and mum's friend Christina had a heart attack. I can't afford to go on two trips in one year. :sm03: 

My brother called last night. To invite mum to spend the weekend at his house. They are going to watch old movies. But they have to eat out, because the kitchen is newly renovated, and my SIL doesn't want to get it dirty. !!!!!! There are two resorts not that far from his house, where she could get a facial, massage, manicure and pedicure, and they have entertainment in the evenings. (But that would cost money.) I also mention that we had done Christmas at his house since his daughter was born, and not once, have we been asked to stay over, and have had to drive home in the dark in all kinds of weather on Christmas day when we couldn't get a tow truck if we had gone off the road. His in-laws always had the spare room, but they have 3 couches in the house, and there are 3 of us. I'm not a engineer like him, but I think my math is correct.
The weekend at his house, good grief, come on !!!!!!!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm15: :sm14: 

RANT over, I don't feel any better. I'll give her the money that I was going to spend on her trip so she can go downtown Lindsay and buy something for herself. This may have helped my decision to rip out that poncho.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I should have scrolled down before I accidentally repeated your comment Martina!! xxx


Great minds!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sometimes ribbing likes to flip under. It seems the old patterns said to add a few stitches and larger needles when starting main part of pattern. I think that helped prevent the flip. Great thing about knitting is you only lost your time and not your yarn.


And I don't mind a pattern where the majority is mindless stockinette. A poncho is basically a blanket after all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I only ever drink coffee, tea does not agree with me, but I willl go out for tea which usually means a drink and cake. A proper afternoon tea consists of finely cut sandwiches, jam, scones and cream and fancy cakes.





London Girl said:


> ....and tea....or coffee....or Prosecco/Champagne!!!! xxxx


That does sound like a proper afternoon tea. I'll join you. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?





London Girl said:


> Somebody got here first, I bet but I do them like roast potatoes but they have high sugar content so watch they don't burn. They also make a lovely veggie dish, boiled and mashed with butter, plain yoghurt, lots of grated cheddar, salt & pepper then baked in a dish. Lovely with a crisp green salad - and wine!!! xxx


I love parsnips. DD does them candied in honey and baked until tender.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

martina said:


> Well it seems nicer weather today but I'm waiting for the plumber yet again. Last Thursday no hot water. Friday he came to look at it, Saturday he came fixed new timer. Tuesday no hot water. Wedneday he fixed two more parts. Last night toilet cistern wouldn't stop running. Chris thinks it's valve so plumber should be here sometime today. All I've done is go to get money to pay him and empty and refill airing cupboard. Feel like I'm on a very expensive treadmill £360 up to now. Could have bought yarn with that!


Tell him, he fixes it this next time or you're calling someone else. Enough is enough.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A bit like the bluebells I keep finding in my tiny garden, there just isn't room and, boy, do they multiply and push everything else out of the way!! My grandma adored Lily of the Valley, they have a lovely perfume. I wonder if the elk like them?!! :sm22: :sm09: xxx


Nope, elk and deer won't touch them. We had them at our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I really didn't. I have had these blood vessels burst a lot but never quite as dramatically as this one, but the doctor reassured me it was just one of those things. xx


Wow, is there anything you can do to avoid the burst blood vessels, and don't say "not garden".


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, glad you slept better. Going to the garden centre to get some seeds for my veggi trough. xx


I like your veggi trough. I think that a smaller version might work over here, I could wheel it around to catch any spots of sunshine that make it through the bushes and trees.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept better last night. Having tea with marg today bt nothing else planned yet.


That's good. Have a good time with Marg.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Luckily it doesn't hurt too much, only when I touch it and this morning I can bend it a little so the swelling must be going down. It's just a lovely shade of purple. xx


So don't touch it???
I'm glad it's bending now. And a purple shade is so you. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My family love roasted parsnips, glazed with honey.


That's my DD's recipe :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from abright Surrey, the sky is clearing and the temperature is supposed to rise to 19c today, which is very warm for the time of year.
> 
> Had a brilliant singing practice last night, we have cracked the two parts for Chatanooga and also sung some other songs.
> 
> I am getting on with Flo's sister, so far she has legs, a head and a body with pink underwear (can't have her naked) I am also making her a peroxide blonde., keep it coming with the other suggestions. xx


The Eunice that I know, used to have short straight hair. Always dressed older fashioned. She was a lovely lady though, who was involved with Sunday school, girl guides, volunteering at the school, anything that involved children. She and her husband couldn't have any.
She had a prettier, more outgoing sister that overshadowed her.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's the same here the shops in town only carry acrylic yarn, mostly DK and if you are llucky a bit of chunky and 4 ply. There are a few yarn stores within driving distance, but I buy most of my yarn at specialist fairs and sometimes online. xx


I have access to Michaels who carry mostly acrylic yarn and two LYS (not so local) that mostly carry name-brand wool in more expensive than I like prices. I buy when they have a sale, and order online for everything else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales again, off shopping today. Going in the opposite direction as I need some yarn, watch out yarn shop. Found out some bad news yesterday, the other yarn shop I go to about 45 mins. away is up for sale, not necessarily as a going concern so we might be losing it. On the brighter side must watch out for a closing down sale. Have a good day, don't do too much. xx


YARN SALE!
Please pet some yarn for me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I might have to be MIA for a short time, until I have sorted out what is going on with my head and back - I have had a very strange headache for the last week, or two! I haven't even been able to do any knitting, or spinning; and it is beginning to get me down, so I need to find out what is going on, and how I can fix it. I will be trying out all different things, including some specific exercises and stretches, so I am hoping to have it all sorted within a few days! I am hoping to keep up with all of your escapades etc; but there will possibly be no posts from me, as that seems to be helping the headache/spinal pain continue happening. Apart from that, I am ab fab! ????????????????????


Have you had your eyes checked by an optometrist. I was getting back aches before I had my glasses renewed, because I was leaning toward the screen the whole time that I was trying to read it. It could be that simple.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No glasses, hair just a little longer, maybe a brunette.....hehehe....I'm not that good at this, maybe her sweater would be open and I think hoop earrings.





Islander said:


> Boobs...


 :sm09:

ETA: I thought I should add Binky's comment because Islander's response and mine seemed wildly out-of-context without it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now.
There was a lovely pink colour in the sky just a minute ago but it has gone now.
Please keep the flower pictures coming.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> RANT RANT RANT I warned you.
> 
> My brother called last night. I had been talking to my brother and sister around Christmas (and trying to talk to them since, but they have not been communicating) about doing something for mum's big birthday. I wanted to send her to Hawaii, but she won't go alone, and I couldn't afford to send 2 people, so I thought Newfoundland on Canada's east coast, as she likes it there and I can afford to send 2 people if I get some help with the hotel and some one provides some spending money for her. Well my brother complained about that costing too much. (This is the man who has made over $150K, every year since 2007. He does have 3 properties and and EXPENSIVE wife and a daughter in university) Mum will only reach this age once. My sister has been tied up with finishing her house and selling it. She listed it for $450K and after 60 offers, sold it for $750K. Really good timing, but now she is tied up all month with packing and moving into their new house. Stuart, mum's guy, has turned into grumpy old man and doesn't want to leave his house, and mum's friend Christina had a heart attack. I can't afford to go on two trips in one year. :sm03:
> 
> ...


Ripping out the poncho will be good therapy, you go for it girl!

Families, eh? You've tried your best to do something nice, no one can ask for more than that. I think you have found the right solution, giving mum the money, she will have a ball spending that and have something to remember.

Now breathe! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> RANT RANT RANT I warned you.
> 
> My brother called last night. I had been talking to my brother and sister around Christmas (and trying to talk to them since, but they have not been communicating) about doing something for mum's big birthday. I wanted to send her to Hawaii, but she won't go alone, and I couldn't afford to send 2 people, so I thought Newfoundland on Canada's east coast, as she likes it there and I can afford to send 2 people if I get some help with the hotel and some one provides some spending money for her. Well my brother complained about that costing too much. (This is the man who has made over $150K, every year since 2007. He does have 3 properties and and EXPENSIVE wife and a daughter in university) Mum will only reach this age once. My sister has been tied up with finishing her house and selling it. She listed it for $450K and after 60 offers, sold it for $750K. Really good timing, but now she is tied up all month with packing and moving into their new house. Stuart, mum's guy, has turned into grumpy old man and doesn't want to leave his house, and mum's friend Christina had a heart attack. I can't afford to go on two trips in one year. :sm03:
> 
> ...


Sorry, families can really cause a lot of stress.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

How about Pearl as in purl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I like that, I think she might finish up with many sisters, lol!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ripping out the poncho will be good therapy, you go for it girl!
> 
> Families, eh? You've tried your best to do something nice, no one can ask for more than that. I think you have found the right solution, giving mum the money, she will have a ball spending that and have something to remember.
> 
> Now breathe! xxxxx


God gives you your families. Thank God you can pick your friends. Now rip it, rip it rip it and have a cup of something.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheesy Parsnip Roast, for anyone that wants it, it IS delicious!!

700g (1.5 lbs) Parsnips
50g (2 ozs) Block Margarine
4 Tbs natural yoghurt
110g (4ozs) Grated Cheddar Cheese
Salt & Pepper to taste

Peel parsnips, cook in boiling water until tender.
Drain them and mash with margarine, yoghurt, 3/4 of the cheese and salt & pepper to taste.
Place in an ovenproof dish and sprinkle remaining cheese on top.
Bake for 30 minutes at 200 degrees C, 400 degrees F or gas mark 6
This dish freezes well!

This is pretty much what I said earlier but you have the quantities now. I maky make this for dinner tonight!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept better last night. Having tea with marg today bt nothing else planned yet.


Good morning, Susan. Glad you slept better last night. Sending you hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good. I'm off to the bank now to sort out this deposit for the holiday, back later!! xxxx


I wish you luck with that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> RANT RANT RANT I warned you.
> 
> My brother called last night. I had been talking to my brother and sister around Christmas (and trying to talk to them since, but they have not been communicating) about doing something for mum's big birthday. I wanted to send her to Hawaii, but she won't go alone, and I couldn't afford to send 2 people, so I thought Newfoundland on Canada's east coast, as she likes it there and I can afford to send 2 people if I get some help with the hotel and some one provides some spending money for her. Well my brother complained about that costing too much. (This is the man who has made over $150K, every year since 2007. He does have 3 properties and and EXPENSIVE wife and a daughter in university) Mum will only reach this age once. My sister has been tied up with finishing her house and selling it. She listed it for $450K and after 60 offers, sold it for $750K. Really good timing, but now she is tied up all month with packing and moving into their new house. Stuart, mum's guy, has turned into grumpy old man and doesn't want to leave his house, and mum's friend Christina had a heart attack. I can't afford to go on two trips in one year. :sm03:
> 
> ...


Rant on!! You have a lot of very good reasons for this rant. Yes, just give her the $s and hopefully that will make her happy. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Ha ha, you are on form. xx
> 
> ps thinking about it I rather like your suggestion for a name - Ebony.
> 
> pps anymore suggestions? So far we have Eunice, Grace, Gladys, Ebony and Felicia and maybe a couple more that I can't remember xx


I think I like Ebony best, it covers all the ebbs and flows we all face at one time or another. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> RANT RANT RANT I warned you.
> 
> My brother called last night. I had been talking to my brother and sister around Christmas (and trying to talk to them since, but they have not been communicating) about doing something for mum's big birthday. I wanted to send her to Hawaii, but she won't go alone, and I couldn't afford to send 2 people, so I thought Newfoundland on Canada's east coast, as she likes it there and I can afford to send 2 people if I get some help with the hotel and some one provides some spending money for her. Well my brother complained about that costing too much. (This is the man who has made over $150K, every year since 2007. He does have 3 properties and and EXPENSIVE wife and a daughter in university) Mum will only reach this age once. My sister has been tied up with finishing her house and selling it. She listed it for $450K and after 60 offers, sold it for $750K. Really good timing, but now she is tied up all month with packing and moving into their new house. Stuart, mum's guy, has turned into grumpy old man and doesn't want to leave his house, and mum's friend Christina had a heart attack. I can't afford to go on two trips in one year. :sm03:
> 
> ...


Sounds as though your brother is as helpful as mine, if he is still alive, we have lived here for 6 years now and he still hasn't visited, 2 hours door to door. No communication whatsoever. Oh dear it sound as though I am having a mini-rant as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> God gives you your families. Thank God you can pick your friends. Now rip it, rip it rip it and have a cup of something.


Wine?? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> God gives you your families. Thank God you can pick your friends. Now rip it, rip it rip it and have a cup of something.


Best to have a double, or triple, of whatever alcoholic drink you like the best ..... or possibly have a few!, for medicinal purposes only mind! Just to take the edge from your angst and disappointment. ????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I like Ebony best, it covers all the ebbs and flows we all face at one time or another. xx


Her real name would probably be Doris but because she's a bit of a poseur, she likes to be called Ebony!! :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I hope she's just like Mrs. Brown! xoxo


she would need a cabled cardi with unmatching pockets.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?


Ugh, I don't. DH does. He roasts them with the potatoes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> RANT RANT RANT I warned you.
> 
> My brother called last night. I had been talking to my brother and sister around Christmas (and trying to talk to them since, but they have not been communicating) about doing something for mum's big birthday. I wanted to send her to Hawaii, but she won't go alone, and I couldn't afford to send 2 people, so I thought Newfoundland on Canada's east coast, as she likes it there and I can afford to send 2 people if I get some help with the hotel and some one provides some spending money for her. Well my brother complained about that costing too much. (This is the man who has made over $150K, every year since 2007. He does have 3 properties and and EXPENSIVE wife and a daughter in university) Mum will only reach this age once. My sister has been tied up with finishing her house and selling it. She listed it for $450K and after 60 offers, sold it for $750K. Really good timing, but now she is tied up all month with packing and moving into their new house. Stuart, mum's guy, has turned into grumpy old man and doesn't want to leave his house, and mum's friend Christina had a heart attack. I can't afford to go on two trips in one year. :sm03:
> 
> ...


I totally agree that you needed to rip out something!! I'd go with giving her the money.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheesy Parsnip Roast, for anyone that wants it, it IS delicious!!
> 
> 700g (1.5 lbs) Parsnips
> 50g (2 ozs) Block Margarine
> ...


I'd eat that, but I'd use butter, not margarine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's another glorious day here. I haven't been out yet. The word motivation has fallen out of my dictionary: I think I'm heading for a melt-down. Unfortunately not fat-wise!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If she's going to be flirty, dyed blond hair, shorter skirt, mutton dressed as lamb maybe. xx


Does that mean she had to give her some brown roots in her hair lol ? Awesome!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I love the name Pearl she could have pearl earrings and buttons. 
is she a bit shorter than Flo though? Maybe.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I love the name Pearl she could have pearl earrings and buttons. 
is she a bit shorter than Flo though? Maybe.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's another glorious day here. I haven't been out yet. The word motivation has fallen out of my dictionary: I think I'm heading for a melt-down. Unfortunately not fat-wise!


Its hot here already and wet and muggy and I'm sweating already just sitting on the porch.

Maybe that'll burn a bit more fat off me lol ! 
Ugh ! I just don't want to be upright today but im hungry so I need to figure out lunch. ... maybe an orange idk could be a banana choices choices!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've been given Parsnips, have never eaten them before! How do you girls eat parsnips?


I have never had them either but have seen them cooked in a roast, or roasted with some other veggies! Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It's another glorious day here. I haven't been out yet. The word motivation has fallen out of my dictionary: I think I'm heading for a melt-down. Unfortunately not fat-wise!


Lucky you, it's been raining here most of the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Does that mean she had to give her some brown roots in her hair lol ? Awesome!


Of course. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'd eat that, but I'd use butter, not margarine.


It's quite an old recipe book, butter probably wasn't so readily available at the time!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Does that mean she had to give her some brown roots in her hair lol ? Awesome!


Oh, yessssss!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody got here first, I bet but I do them like roast potatoes but they have high sugar content so watch they don't burn. They also make a lovely veggie dish, boiled and mashed with butter, plain yoghurt, lots of grated cheddar, salt & pepper then baked in a dish. Lovely with a crisp green salad - and wine!!! xxx


That sounds delicious, I think I will have a go at that


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, it's been raining here most of the day. xx


Oh no!! It's clouded over here now but has been like summer today. I'll blow some sunshine your way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That sounds delicious, I think I will have a go at that


That's my girl!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Rant on!! You have a lot of very good reasons for this rant. Yes, just give her the $s and hopefully that will make her happy. xxxooo


I'm with you there Pam


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! It's clouded over here now but has been like summer today. I'll blow some sunshine your way!! xxxx


Aw thanks, we even had to hang about in the shop until it eased off a bit and no not when I was in the yarn shop. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Have done -1 row of my knitting this afternoon, could not get my count right, then I had a lightbulb moment, looked up the pattern on ravelry and lo and behold 4 mistakes in the pattern. Have now amended my pattern, stuck a lifeline in and off I go again. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm getting the heck out of Dodge today.. maybe even go for lunch with DH. It's the sunshine I tell you!
Everyone enjoy your day. xox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have done -1 row of my knitting this afternoon, could not get my count right, then I had a lightbulb moment, looked up the pattern on ravelry and lo and behold 4 mistakes in the pattern. Have now amended my pattern, stuck a lifeline in and off I go again. xx


Good thinking! I would have naturally assumed it was me! Don't these people check their patterns? What are you knitting now? Xx x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Had a cuppa with Marg but done little else. I did a small amount of knitting and a bit hoovering!!!! Hoping to go up DS's tomorrow. GS2 comes home tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I envy you your sleep. Getting up at 1a.m. is for the birds. Enjoy your tea with your friend. Silly across the pond question. When you have tea do you usually drink tea? We say were gonna have a cup of coffee and may end up with pop (soda), milk, etc or coffee.


It depends what we feel like. We use the term cuppa tea, for a good bit of gossip and the drink is what we fancy at the time. With marg and me, its usually tea....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Had a cuppa with Marg but done little else. I did a small amount of knitting and a bit hoovering!!!! Hoping to go up DS's tomorrow. GS2 comes home tonight.


You'll be very glad to see each other, I'm guessing!! Give the boys hugs from us!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good thinking! I would have naturally assumed it was me! Don't these people check their patterns? What are you knitting now? Xx x


An aztec shawl!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> An aztec shawl!! xxxx


This one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aztec-shawl That will be fantastic when you finish it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It depends what we feel like. We use the term cuppa tea, for a good bit of gossip and the drink is what we fancy at the time. With marg and me, its usually tea....


When we say cuppa it usually means coffee. There are some on this group that cuppa would mean wine. We will not name names. But London girl knows who we mean.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> This one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aztec-shawl That will be fantastic when you finish it.


Yep that's the one. I must be mad. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep that's the one. I must be mad. xx :sm16: :sm16:


No, just ready for the next challenge :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> No, just ready for the next challenge :sm24:


And boy is it a challenge. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ripping out the poncho will be good therapy, you go for it girl!
> 
> Families, eh? You've tried your best to do something nice, no one can ask for more than that. I think you have found the right solution, giving mum the money, she will have a ball spending that and have something to remember.
> 
> Now breathe! xxxxx


Well said Londy and I agree your heart was in the right place!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> How about Pearl as in purl.


I like that remember Minnie Pearl with her hat with the price tag hanging......lol! Sorry that's just what came to mind!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I like that remember Minnie Pearl with her hat with the price tag hanging......lol! Sorry that's just what came to mind!


Yee Haw. Yes I remember. https://www.google.com/search?q=&tbm=isch&tbs=rimg:CaKwk6fI8bOXIjhE9UwS1pnHVmuJ3ntBh9KXHlkCApqdfXi8TUU07CINYzGk7wtevsnCrGuGroJIGsHKF6LOaleOTioSCUT1TBLWmcdWEU7W9NoqT_1cwKhIJa4nee0GH0pcRWHG4mm8oh-cqEgkeWQICmp19eBH44-IjOD0J4ioSCbxNRTTsIg1jEQ8JsHKiy8CLKhIJMaTvC16-ycIRjhmvEWsNHUcqEgmsa4augkgawRGnw_1FrH4c0fyoSCcoXos5qV45OETnhnELHLOyo&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi_1evahP_SAhVISSYKHdKkBoQQ9C8IGw&biw=1600&bih=777&dpr=1 Does this look like Flo's relative? Oops, I had to laugh. I am Flo's relative. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> This one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aztec-shawl That will be fantastic when you finish it.


I agree. It's a great pattern! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. It's a great pattern! xxxooo


Only another 218 rows to go. xx :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Only another 218 rows to go. xx :sm06: :sm06:


That's a lot of rows! I'm working on several projects right now that have lots of row!!! Feels like it's taking me forever to get even one finished. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lot of rows! I'm working on several projects right now that have lots of row!!! Feels like it's taking me forever to get even one finished. :sm01: xxxooo


Perhaps that's why I never start one project before I've finished what I'm working on. I would be overwhelmed.xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps that's why I never start one project before I've finished what I'm working on. I would be overwhelmed.xx


I'm just a compulsive project starter (and luckily I mostly manage to finish them eventually). :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep that's the one. I must be mad. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I think it looks nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yee Haw. Yes I remember. https://www.google.com/search?q=&tbm=isch&tbs=rimg:CaKwk6fI8bOXIjhE9UwS1pnHVmuJ3ntBh9KXHlkCApqdfXi8TUU07CINYzGk7wtevsnCrGuGroJIGsHKF6LOaleOTioSCUT1TBLWmcdWEU7W9NoqT_1cwKhIJa4nee0GH0pcRWHG4mm8oh-cqEgkeWQICmp19eBH44-IjOD0J4ioSCbxNRTTsIg1jEQ8JsHKiy8CLKhIJMaTvC16-ycIRjhmvEWsNHUcqEgmsa4augkgawRGnw_1FrH4c0fyoSCcoXos5qV45OETnhnELHLOyo&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi_1evahP_SAhVISSYKHdKkBoQQ9C8IGw&biw=1600&bih=777&dpr=1 Does this look like Flo's relative? Oops, I had to laugh. I am Flo's relative. :sm02:


This definitely puts an American spin on Flo :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And boy is it a challenge. xx


It certainly looks like one!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Mo4rning girls. Going toDS's today and I'm staying over. thatsthe plan anyway. GS2 arrived home safe and sound.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mo4rning girls. Going toDS's today and I'm staying over. thatsthe plan anyway. GS2 arrived home safe and sound.


Morning. That sounds like a good plan. Glad he arrive safe and sound.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, can't stop, Jill will be waiting as we are off up to London today, probably the south bank and Borough Market. Hope all is ok, catch up and chat later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, can't stop, Jill will be waiting as we are off up to London today, probably the south bank and Borough Market. Hope all is ok, catch up and chat later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Morning. You go girl. Have a good time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mo4rning girls. Going toDS's today and I'm staying over. thatsthe plan anyway. GS2 arrived home safe and sound.


Glad gs2 is home. I hope he enjoyed his trip. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, can't stop, Jill will be waiting as we are off up to London today, probably the south bank and Borough Market. Hope all is ok, catch up and chat later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Have fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I think it looks nice!


Doing it is not quite as nice be assured. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Had a bit of a heatwave yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought some salad for the veggi trough and a couple of fuschias and an orchid that had my name on it.

Came home and had lunch in the garden and then planted the trough out.

I have been getting on with Flo's sister, she is finished complete with pink underwear and peroxide blonde hair. I don't think we should call her Pearl as we already have our Pearlie.

Off to the Friday craft cafe this afternoon, hope they still have some danish pecan slice.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Mo4rning girls. Going toDS's today and I'm staying over. thatsthe plan anyway. GS2 arrived home safe and sound.


Good morning, I'm a bit late today as I have been busy in the kitchen, glad he's home safely have a nice sleepover. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Doing it is not quite as nice be assured. xx


Morning Barny, I've had a look at the pattern think I'll leave this one to you xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Had a bit of a heatwave yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought some salad for the veggi trough and a couple of fuschias and an orchid that had my name on it.
> 
> Came home and had lunch in the garden and then planted the trough out.
> 
> ...


I bet the orchid was purple!!?? Have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Barny, I've had a look at the pattern think I'll leave this one to you xxx


Good morning, we have got a bit of the sunshine so far today, it rained most of yesterday. Thanks for leaving it to me, at least it starts big and decreases, hope there are no more errors in the pattern, I wasted all yesterday afternoon trying to sort it out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet the orchid was purple!!?? Have a good day. xx


White with purple stripes. I'll take a photo later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheesy Parsnip Roast, for anyone that wants it, it IS delicious!!
> 
> 700g (1.5 lbs) Parsnips
> 50g (2 ozs) Block Margarine
> ...


Only if one eats, and likes, parsnips; otherwise it could be a very disappointing experience for those who don't feel the love for this vegetable! ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, we have got a bit of the sunshine so far today, it rained most of yesterday. Thanks for leaving it to me, at least it starts big and decreases, hope there are no more errors in the pattern, I wasted all yesterday afternoon trying to sort it out. xx


Morning. You will have a work of art when you finish your project. I also enjoy projects that decrease as you work along.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, Susan. Glad you slept better last night. Sending you hugs! xxxooo


I think I am still quite a bit behind everyonelse, on here, but this senttiment is from me also, Susan! It is good to see that you are beginning to feel better. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. You will have a work of art when you finish your project. I also enjoy projects that decrease as you work along.


Hope I can keep the pattern right or it will abstract art. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 1'C (36'F). We had snow overnight so the backyard is all white again and we are having rain all day today. The opossum was up on the front porch eating the cat food looking very soggy.
I feel better after talking to you ladies and to my sister. My mum will get a pile of money, and my sister and BIL are coming over after my mum's weekend at bro's and we'll all have turkey or prime rib together.
The poncho is a pile of balls and almost 2 inches of new seed stitch, just like the pattern says. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope I can keep the pattern right or it will abstract art. xx :sm09: :sm12:


I think even if it is slightly off, that Aztec shawl would be striking. What colours will you be using.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Rant on!! You have a lot of very good reasons for this rant. Yes, just give her the $s and hopefully that will make her happy. xxxooo


And hopefully your mum WILL spend the money on herself! Sometimes mum's have trouble doing that, when they are with another family member - don't mean to be a "Devil's Advocate , sometimes my fingers just do their own thing ........ ????????

I really do hope your mum enjoys her special birthday, in the best way she can. Nitzi .... you have done your best to give her what she wanted, but you can only do so much on your own. Is there not a weekend trip that she would love to do, with possibly you and your daughter; or even a day cruise that she has mentioned , at some time? For one of dad's birthdays, while he was still able, I arranged for for a family day cruise, on a "Top of the Gulf", which showcases a part of Spencer Gulf, that is not often seen; and he really enjoyed the cruise, and also spending the majority of the day with three generations of his family (this was a couple of years after mum died), but he spoke about it for quite a while. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Had a bit of a heatwave yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought some salad for the veggi trough and a couple of fuschias and an orchid that had my name on it.
> 
> Came home and had lunch in the garden and then planted the trough out.
> 
> ...


Has anyone heard from our Pearlie lately?
It sounds like you had a nice day.
I won't be putting any plants in the ground for almost 2 months, but I may put some seeds in my lettuce pot, as soon as it thaws.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mo4rning girls. Going toDS's today and I'm staying over. thatsthe plan anyway. GS2 arrived home safe and sound.


Have an enjoyable time with the family.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I like Ebony best, it covers all the ebbs and flows we all face at one time or another. xx


I love Ebony but because I haven't done catchup yet, I don't know what this is about; but I will be back-tracking a bit later. ????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm just a compulsive project starter (and luckily I mostly manage to finish them eventually). :sm01: xxxooo


I start new projects when I get bored or I think that I've mastered any new techniques in the pattern that I'm currently working on. I have a lot of UFOs. Which is why I go on a frogging mission at least once a year. Then I get "new" yarn to play with. I feel a frogging session coming on soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps that's why I never start one project before I've finished what I'm working on. I would be overwhelmed.xx


I'm starting to use Ravelry to keep track of my needles especially. I can list which needles I used in which project, then I can find them again if I need them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though your brother is as helpful as mine, if he is still alive, we have lived here for 6 years now and he still hasn't visited, 2 hours door to door. No communication whatsoever. Oh dear it sound as though I am having a mini-rant as well. xx


You are allowed to have a mini (or any other type of) rant, I don't see my siblings often, because they are in different parts of this wide country, but we speak often on the phone. So rant away, my friend ... we are all here for each other. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lot of rows! I'm working on several projects right now that have lots of row!!! Feels like it's taking me forever to get even one finished. :sm01: xxxooo


Poncho, just saying. Blanket with hole for head. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I think even if it is slightly off, that Aztec shawl would be striking. What colours will you be using.


Only what I had in my stash, although I've had to buy some more, aran creamy white, denim blue and a sort of raspberry. They sort of make light and darker stripes as well when you change patterns and colours. cc


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well said Londy and I agree your heart was in the right place!


Thanks Binky. I might just take mum up north here in Ontario. We did a week one summer scouting around cottage country, photographing waterfalls. We just happened to pick one of the driest summers ever and were able to walk where the waterfalls usually fell. We did get some awesome rock formations. This summer is forecast to actually have rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep that's the one. I must be mad. xx





lifeline said:


> No, just ready for the next challenge :sm24:


I agree with lifeline.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 1'C (36'F). We had snow overnight so the backyard is all white again and we are having rain all day today. The opossum was up on the front porch eating the cat food looking very soggy.
> I feel better after talking to you ladies and to my sister. My mum will get a pile of money, and my sister and BIL are coming over after my mum's weekend at bro's and we'll all have turkey or prime rib together.
> The poncho is a pile of balls and almost 2 inches of new seed stitch, just like the pattern says. :sm17:


Isn't it interesting how a pile of balls can become a poncho. I hope the seed stitch works better for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> You are allowed to have a mini (or any other type of) rant, I don't see my siblings often, because they are in different parts of this wide country, but we speak often on the phone. So rant away, my friend ... we are all here for each other. xoxoxo


He's my only sibling, lives reasonably close and never phones, I tried for a while e-mailing and inviting them up but no response so sod him, life is too short to be bothered about him. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Had a cuppa with Marg but done little else. I did a small amount of knitting and a bit hoovering!!!! Hoping to go up DS's tomorrow. GS2 comes home tonight.


Hoovering? I want another of those robot vacuums. Our's battery died and the battery costs more than the robot. We have lots of cat hair and the robot can spend all day just sucking that up.
I'm glad that you got to do a little knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good thinking! I would have naturally assumed it was me! Don't these people check their patterns? What are you knitting now? Xx x


There are a lot on Ravelry that are not tech editted. Check how many projects have been completed and check the notes with those projects. Some of the patterns have NO projects. How do you write a pattern and not knit it yourself?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'm getting the heck out of Dodge today.. maybe even go for lunch with DH. It's the sunshine I tell you!
> Everyone enjoy your day. xox


I hope you had an enjoyable day in the sun. I have rain and gray skies again. At least the rain will wash away the snow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm starting to use Ravelry to keep track of my needles especially. I can list which needles I used in which project, then I can find them again if I need them.


Good idea. Many times members ask how to find out what size needle their work in progress was started on. I wish I was better about posting my projects on Ravelry and adding info about size of needle and brand name of yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, we even had to hang about in the shop until it eased off a bit and no not when I was in the yarn shop. xxxx


I would love to get rained in, in a yarn store. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheesy Parsnip Roast, for anyone that wants it, it IS delicious!!
> 
> 700g (1.5 lbs) Parsnips
> 50g (2 ozs) Block Margarine
> ...


Thanks for this. We'll try it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though your brother is as helpful as mine, if he is still alive, we have lived here for 6 years now and he still hasn't visited, 2 hours door to door. No communication whatsoever. Oh dear it sound as though I am having a mini-rant as well. xx


Wow. 6 years is a long time. I see mine about 4 times a year. Everything is ok, until he opens his mouth. w :sm17: w My SIL usually has him mellowed with alcohol before I show up, then we can both have a tolerable visit.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I would love to get rained in, in a yarn store. :sm09:


I'd be flat broke if that happened. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. 6 years is a long time. I see mine about 4 times a year. Everything is ok, until he opens his mouth. w :sm17: w My SIL usually has him mellowed with alcohol before I show up, then we can both have a tolerable visit.


What is it with brothers, my friend in France also has nothing to do with her brother. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to sign off now and get going, It sounds like there are a few slippery spots.
If your car's rear starts to slide, do NOT touch the brakes. Look the direction that you want to go and your hands will slightly turn in that direction. If you have a front wheel drive car, do NOT take your foot off the gas. Do NOT "floor" the pedal. Just keep the wheels turning. As long as the wheels are turning they will catch on the pavement somewhere and you will get control of your car back. That was the hardest lesson I had from spin class. My first reaction was to take my foot off the pedal and the wheels just kept sliding.
Everyone have a good day, (and safe driving) :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. I've just read through some of what I missed. Had an exhausting week. My DD has been here all day & everyday, she is still very poorly, I don't think she will be getting over this Pneumonia very quickly. At the moment she is fast asleep in our room & Felix is asleep on the couch, I'm taking the opportunity to use MY iPad & catch up on things. The kids break up today, probably means my other GS will be here as well. Sorry to moan, haven't spoken to anyone all week! 

The new Flo sounds fun, I remember the day we created her in Lincoln. I like the idea of Emily ( Ebb & Flo ????????). My DD's landlady is called Eunice, the boys call her Noo-noo!
One last thing parsnips make great soup, especially with added curry. I think I'll go & make some soup now. Have a good day whatever you are doing. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I've just read through some of what I missed. Had an exhausting week. My DD has been here all day & everyday, she is still very poorly, I don't think she will be getting over this Pneumonia very quickly. At the moment she is fast asleep in our room & Felix is asleep on the couch, I'm taking the opportunity to use MY iPad & catch up on things. The kids break up today, probably means my other GS will be here as well. Sorry to moan, haven't spoken to anyone all week!
> 
> The new Flo sounds fun, I remember the day we created her in Lincoln. I like the idea of Emily ( Ebb & Flo ????????). My DD's landlady is called Eunice, the boys call her Noo-noo!
> One last thing parsnips make great soup, especially with added curry. I think I'll go & make some soup now. Have a good day whatever you are doing. X


Been thinking of you Chris. I hope you are not getting too tired with looking after everyone. Take care. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I've just read through some of what I missed. Had an exhausting week. My DD has been here all day & everyday, she is still very poorly, I don't think she will be getting over this Pneumonia very quickly. At the moment she is fast asleep in our room & Felix is asleep on the couch, I'm taking the opportunity to use MY iPad & catch up on things. The kids break up today, probably means my other GS will be here as well. Sorry to moan, haven't spoken to anyone all week!
> 
> The new Flo sounds fun, I remember the day we created her in Lincoln. I like the idea of Emily ( Ebb & Flo ????????). My DD's landlady is called Eunice, the boys call her Noo-noo!
> One last thing parsnips make great soup, especially with added curry. I think I'll go & make some soup now. Have a good day whatever you are doing. X


Hoping she will recover soon. Glad you took a few moments to stop in and say hi.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had an enjoyable day in the sun. I have rain and gray skies again. At least the rain will wash away the snow.


It's raining here also and has been since last night I'm out for awhile today hope it stops soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I've just read through some of what I missed. Had an exhausting week. My DD has been here all day & everyday, she is still very poorly, I don't think she will be getting over this Pneumonia very quickly. At the moment she is fast asleep in our room & Felix is asleep on the couch, I'm taking the opportunity to use MY iPad & catch up on things. The kids break up today, probably means my other GS will be here as well. Sorry to moan, haven't spoken to anyone all week!
> 
> The new Flo sounds fun, I remember the day we created her in Lincoln. I like the idea of Emily ( Ebb & Flo ????????). My DD's landlady is called Eunice, the boys call her Noo-noo!
> One last thing parsnips make great soup, especially with added curry. I think I'll go & make some soup now. Have a good day whatever you are doing. X


Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to get dressed now I have to take DS to work here shortly! Have a great day all!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep that's the one. I must be mad. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Or very sure of your own ability. Well done say I - Looking forward to seeing the result.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hoovering? I want another of those robot vacuums. Our's battery died and the battery costs more than the robot. We have lots of cat hair and the robot can spend all day just sucking that up.
> I'm glad that you got to do a little knitting.


If you can get into my Facebook you won't want a Roomba!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What is it with brothers, my friend in France also has nothing to do with her brother. xx


I have three and we are so close it's great. We have never really argued. I have only spent one Christmas apart from them when I was in hospital in the army and they didn't know.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, we even had to hang about in the shop until it eased off a bit and no not when I was in the yarn shop. xxxx


That was badly planned ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is supposed to rain this afternoon, but rain doesn't come out of a blue sky.

When I said I was having a melt-down yesterday I didn't mean I was hot. I have slowed to a halt and need a holiday.Roll on Blackpool!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have three and we are so close it's great. We have never really argued. I have only spent one Christmas apart from them when I was in hospital in the army and they didn't know.


They are not all bad, a lot of people don't have any problems with with their brothers, but some just think and act differently to their siblings, or there might just be no rhyme, nor reason, for why these things happen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, can't stop, Jill will be waiting as we are off up to London today, probably the south bank and Borough Market. Hope all is ok, catch up and chat later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Have a great day. I'm off shortly for my morning walk -- we've got dry weather today! (Actually ended up dry most of the day yesterday, too.) xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have done -1 row of my knitting this afternoon, could not get my count right, then I had a lightbulb moment, looked up the pattern on ravelry and lo and behold 4 mistakes in the pattern. Have now amended my pattern, stuck a lifeline in and off I go again. xx


It is a real nuisance when there are mistakes in a pattern, until they are found and can be corrected. I have had a couple of patterns like that, but I also managed to find the corrections, and put them with my copy of the pattern. That made me much happier, I really hate making mistakes ..... especially when it isn't my error! ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mo4rning girls. Going toDS's today and I'm staying over. thatsthe plan anyway. GS2 arrived home safe and sound.


Enjoy your time with the family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 1'C (36'F). We had snow overnight so the backyard is all white again and we are having rain all day today. The opossum was up on the front porch eating the cat food looking very soggy.
> I feel better after talking to you ladies and to my sister. My mum will get a pile of money, and my sister and BIL are coming over after my mum's weekend at bro's and we'll all have turkey or prime rib together.
> The poncho is a pile of balls and almost 2 inches of new seed stitch, just like the pattern says. :sm17:


Glad that is working out okay and that you can put the worry about it behind you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been thinking of you Chris. I hope you are not getting too tired with looking after everyone. Take care. Xx


Me, too, Chris. Take care of yourself. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love love love my Roomba. Why don't you like it?


SaxonLady said:


> If you can get into my Facebook you won't want a Roomba!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love love love my Roomba. Why don't you like it?


I would love one. The item in my Facebook is a long, long story about what happened overnight to a roomba.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> This one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aztec-shawl That will be fantastic when you finish it.


Wow, that's stunning, can't wait to see more of that!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Or very sure of your own ability. Well done say I - Looking forward to seeing the result.


Not that sure really but very patient and determined when I want to do something. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> When we say cuppa it usually means coffee. There are some on this group that cuppa would mean wine. We will not name names. But London girl knows who we mean.


Hic!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yee Haw. Yes I remember. https://www.google.com/search?q=&tbm=isch&tbs=rimg:CaKwk6fI8bOXIjhE9UwS1pnHVmuJ3ntBh9KXHlkCApqdfXi8TUU07CINYzGk7wtevsnCrGuGroJIGsHKF6LOaleOTioSCUT1TBLWmcdWEU7W9NoqT_1cwKhIJa4nee0GH0pcRWHG4mm8oh-cqEgkeWQICmp19eBH44-IjOD0J4ioSCbxNRTTsIg1jEQ8JsHKiy8CLKhIJMaTvC16-ycIRjhmvEWsNHUcqEgmsa4augkgawRGnw_1FrH4c0fyoSCcoXos5qV45OETnhnELHLOyo&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi_1evahP_SAhVISSYKHdKkBoQQ9C8IGw&biw=1600&bih=777&dpr=1 Does this look like Flo's relative? Oops, I had to laugh. I am Flo's relative. :sm02:


That's a new one on me, haven't come across her before but she looks like fun! x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That was badly planned ????????????


Very. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's stunning, can't wait to see more of that!!! xxxx


Don't hold your breath. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 1'C (36'F). We had snow overnight so the backyard is all white again and we are having rain all day today. The opossum was up on the front porch eating the cat food looking very soggy.
> I feel better after talking to you ladies and to my sister. My mum will get a pile of money, and my sister and BIL are coming over after my mum's weekend at bro's and we'll all have turkey or prime rib together.
> The poncho is a pile of balls and almost 2 inches of new seed stitch, just like the pattern says. :sm17:


That sounds like it worked out ok. I know you wanted something really special for your mum but I'm sure she appreciates that you tried, sometimes things just don't work put, mostly my knitting!! Glad you are now licking the poncho into shape - assuming it is still going to be a poncho?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hoovering? I want another of those robot vacuums. Our's battery died and the battery costs more than the robot. We have lots of cat hair and the robot can spend all day just sucking that up.
> I'm glad that you got to do a little knitting.


Did you see the post on FB where the doggie had a messy accident on the carpet in the night but the Roomba just kept going..........? It was very funny, if I can find it I'll post it on here! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you see the post on FB where the doggie had a messy accident on the carpet in the night but the Roomba just kept going..........? It was very funny, if I can find it I'll post it on here! xxx


It's very long, that's why I didn't post it here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I'm going to sign off now and get going, It sounds like there are a few slippery spots.
> If your car's rear starts to slide, do NOT touch the brakes. Look the direction that you want to go and your hands will slightly turn in that direction. If you have a front wheel drive car, do NOT take your foot off the gas. Do NOT "floor" the pedal. Just keep the wheels turning. As long as the wheels are turning they will catch on the pavement somewhere and you will get control of your car back. That was the hardest lesson I had from spin class. My first reaction was to take my foot off the pedal and the wheels just kept sliding.
> Everyone have a good day, (and safe driving) :sm24:


So that's what a spin glass is?! :sm09: Seriously, thanks for the advice, I will try and remember it in case I am ever in a spin!! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I would love one. The item in my Facebook is a long, long story about what happened overnight to a roomba.


Oh. I do know they can jump up on the bed and grab the tail of yarn and get all wrapped up in it. Otherwise I think it is fantastic.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I've just read through some of what I missed. Had an exhausting week. My DD has been here all day & everyday, she is still very poorly, I don't think she will be getting over this Pneumonia very quickly. At the moment she is fast asleep in our room & Felix is asleep on the couch, I'm taking the opportunity to use MY iPad & catch up on things. The kids break up today, probably means my other GS will be here as well. Sorry to moan, haven't spoken to anyone all week!
> 
> The new Flo sounds fun, I remember the day we created her in Lincoln. I like the idea of Emily ( Ebb & Flo ????????). My DD's landlady is called Eunice, the boys call her Noo-noo!
> One last thing parsnips make great soup, especially with added curry. I think I'll go & make some soup now. Have a good day whatever you are doing. X


Aww, poor you, Chris and so sorry DD is still poorly. As soon as you are all over this, we must have a catch up!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's very long, that's why I didn't post it here.


I found this story when I googled. LOLOLOL http://abc13.com/news/roomba-vacuum-tracks-dog-poop-all-over-home/1467674/


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If you can get into my Facebook you won't want a Roomba!


This was the hysterical post that Janet and I referred to:

So, last week, something pretty tragic happened in our household. It's taken me until now to wrap my head around it and find the words to describe the horror. It started off simple enough - something that's probably happened to most of you.

Sometime between midnight and 1:30am, our puppy Evie pooped on our rug in the living room. This is the only time she's done this, so it's probably just because we forgot to let her out before we went to bed that night. Now, if you have a detective's mind, you may be wondering how we know the poop occurred between midnight and 1:30am. We were asleep, so how do I know that time frame?

Why, friends, that's because our Roomba runs at 1:30am every night, while we sleep. And it found the poop. And so begins the Pooptastrophe. The poohpocalypse. The pooppening.

If you have a Roomba, please rid yourself of all distractions and absorb everything I'm about to tell you.

Do not, under any circumstances, let your Roomba run over dog poop. If the unthinkable does happen, and your Roomba runs over dog poop, stop it immediately and do not let it continue the cleaning cycle. Because if that happens, it will spread the dog poop over every conceivable surface within its reach, resulting in a home that closely resembles a Jackson Pollock poop painting.

It will be on your floorboards. It will be on your furniture legs. It will be on your carpets. It will be on your rugs. It will be on your kids' toy boxes. If it's near the floor, it will have poop on it. Those awesome wheels, which have a checkered surface for better traction, left 25-foot poop trails all over the house. Our lovable Roomba, who gets a careful cleaning every night, looked like it had been mudding. Yes, mudding - like what you do with a Jeep on a pipeline road. But in poop.

Then, when your four-year-old gets up at 3am to crawl into your bed, you'll wonder why he smells like dog poop. And you'll walk into the living room. And you'll wonder why the floor feels slightly gritty. And you'll see a brown-encrusted, vaguely Roomba-shaped thing sitting in the middle of the floor with a glowing green light, like everything's okay. Like it's proud of itself. You were still half-asleep until this point, but now you wake up pretty damn quickly.

And then the horror. Oh the horror.

So, first you clean the child. You scrub the poop off his feet and put him back in bed. But you don't bother cleaning your own feet, because you know what's coming. It's inevitable, and it's coming at you like a freight train. Some folks would shrug their shoulders and get back in bed to deal with it in the morning. But you're not one of those people - you can't go to sleep with that war zone of poop in the living room.

So you clean the Roomba. You toss it in the bathtub to let it soak. You pull it apart, piece-by-piece, wondering at what point you became an adult and assumed responsibility for 3:30am-Roomba-disassembly-poop-cleanups. By this point, the poop isn't just on your hands - it's smeared up to your elbows. You already heard the Roomba make that "whirlllllllllllllllll-boop-hisssssssss" noise that sounds like electronics dying, and you realize you forgot to pull the battery before getting it wet.

Oh, and you're not just using profanity - you're inventing new types of profanity. You're saying things that would make Satan shudder in revulsion. You hope your kid stayed in bed, because if he hears you talking like this, there's no way he's not ending up in prison.

Then you get out the carpet shampooer. When you push it up to the rug - the rug that started it all - the shampooer just laughs at you. Because that rug is going in the trash, folks. But you shampoo it anyway, because your wife loved that damn rug, and you know she'll ask if you tried to clean it first.

Then you get out the paper towel rolls, idly wondering if you should invest in paper towel stock, and you blow through three or four rolls wiping up poop. Then you get the spray bottle with bleach water and hose down the floor boards to let them soak, because the poop has already dried. Then out comes the steam mop, and you take care of those 25-ft poop trails.

And then, because it's 6am, you go to bed. Let's finish this tomorrow, right?

The next day, you finish taking the Roomba apart, scraping out all the tiny flecks of poop, and after watching a few Youtube instructional videos, you remove the motherboard to wash it with a toothbrush. Then you bake it in the oven to dry. You put it all back together, and of course it doesn't work. Because you heard the "whirlllllllllllllll-boop-hissssssss" noise when it died its poopy death in the bathtub. But you hoped that maybe the Roomba gods would have mercy on you.

But there's a light at the end of the tunnel. After spending a week researching how to fix this damn Â£350 Roomba without spending Â£350 again - including refurb units, new motherboards, and new batteries - you finally decide to call the place where you bought it. That place called Hammacher Schlemmer. They have a funny name, but they have an awesome warranty. They claim it's for life, and it's for any reason.

So I called them and told the truth. My Roomba found dog poop and almost precipitated World War III.

And you know what they did? They offered to replace it. Yes, folks. They are replacing the Roomba that ran over dog poop and then died a poopy, watery death in the bathtub - by no fault of their own, of course.

So, mad props to Hammacher Schlemmer. If you're buying anything expensive, and they sell it, I recommend buying it from them. And remember - don't let your Roomba run over dog poop...

Credit to : Jesse Newton


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I found this story when I googled. LOLOLOL http://abc13.com/news/roomba-vacuum-tracks-dog-poop-all-over-home/1467674/


Oops, I posted the whole story!! :sm12: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hoovering? I want another of those robot vacuums. Our's battery died and the battery costs more than the robot. We have lots of cat hair and the robot can spend all day just sucking that up.
> I'm glad that you got to do a little knitting.


I replaced the battery within the last year. I was surprised how little the battery cost. Years ago the battery cost so much that I replaced the vacuum and not the battery. I am thinking about $25.00. Do you want me to research where I purchased it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely day out in London, which I am happy to say is as serene and wonderful as it ever was and I didn't see a policeman all day - oh, saw a police _woman_, on a horse!! We waked the length of the south bank then cut across to Whitehall, very close the the bad stuff of earlier this month, and found - a Wetherspoons!!! It was quite crowded, probably full of civil servants but it was quick, cheap service, great food and wine and very pleasant staff. After that, we headed for the National Portrait Gallery, which never fails to amaze me, then home. The weather started off grey and cool but much nicer later in the day and warm sunshine!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

DS in Vietnam has just bought an electric bike, hope you can open this!!

https://www.facebook.com/lorraine.minister/videos/pcb.1639084262785959/1639083719452680/?type=3&theater


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> DS in Vietnam has just bought an electric bike, hope you can open this!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lorraine.minister/videos/pcb.1639084262785959/1639083719452680/?type=3&theater


Some people do not have facebook. :sm03: Is it like the self driving bike someone just posted on the main forum?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some people do not have facebook. :sm03: Is it like the self driving bike someone just posted on the main forum?


Oh, I never thought of that, sorry! No, not self driving you just don't have to pedal!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I never thought of that, sorry! No, not self driving you just don't have to pedal!!


My ds made one out of his old Harley bike when he was 13 . He bought a motor and the brackets and he and dad converted the bike over. Then a snooty cop told him he wasn't old enough to ride it with a motor on it! 
He was, just a not very nice policeman.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This was the hysterical post that Janet and I referred to:
> 
> So, last week, something pretty tragic happened in our household. It's taken me until now to wrap my head around it and find the words to describe the horror. It started off simple enough - something that's probably happened to most of you.
> 
> ...


What an amazing (and scary) story!!! So glad it wasn't in my home that that happened!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Been thinking of you Chris. I hope you are not getting too tired with looking after everyone. Take care. Xx


I am exhausted! Hope you are ok?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> What is it with brothers, my friend in France also has nothing to do with her brother. xx


My brother, who I looked after from the age of 12, lived a mile or so away. We never in 30 odd years ever got invited for a cup of tea, although they were very happy to come here for Christmas every year, until I suggested we went to them the following year. Last year they moved down to Kent & we have seem them quite a few times, even been out for a couple of meals. I am discovering lots about him I never knew. I'm really happy he is back in my life


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

What day we have had!! Baby walked into a drawer he decided needed to be open, resulting in a very black eye. Then my husband came into the dining room carrying a bowl of sweet & sour chicken & rice, he tripped & ..... do you know how many grains of rice there were in that, now broken bowl? It was everywhere including the sauce, the bowl hit Oscar on the head while he was playing with his Lego.. so then we had the mess, baby with his black eye, O with a bumped head, DH very grumpy & me sitting on the floor washing the carpet. I'm going to find my knitting and relax now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> My brother, who I looked after from the age of 12, lived a mile or so away. We never in 30 odd years ever got invited for a cup of tea, although they were very happy to come here for Christmas every year, until I suggested we went to them the following year. Last year they moved down to Kent & we have seem them quite a few times, even been out for a couple of meals. I am discovering lots about him I never knew. I'm really happy he is back in my life


I'm so pleased for you I'm passed caring now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> What day we have had!! Baby walked into a drawer he decided needed to be open, resulting in a very black eye. Then my husband came into the dining room carrying a bowl of sweet & sour chicken & rice, he tripped & ..... do you know how many grains of rice there were in that, now broken bowl? It was everywhere including the sauce, the bowl hit Oscar on the head while he was playing with his Lego.. so then we had the mess, baby with his black eye, O with a bumped head, DH very grumpy & me sitting on the floor washing the carpet. I'm going to find my knitting and relax now.


I think I might have run away and yes I have had rice over the floor, lots of grains. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm at Stephens tonight and I've had a few tears but I'm ok now. We are going out for coffee tomorrow before he takes me home.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens tonight and I've had a few tears but I'm ok now. We are going out for coffee tomorrow before he takes me home.


You're doing fine, still here if you need us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens tonight and I've had a few tears but I'm ok now. We are going out for coffee tomorrow before he takes me home.


Glad your ok now but tears can be necessary every now and again. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am exhausted! Hope you are ok?


I'm fine but what a day you've had. Hope you can have a restful week end. Take care xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What day we have had!! Baby walked into a drawer he decided needed to be open, resulting in a very black eye. Then my husband came into the dining room carrying a bowl of sweet & sour chicken & rice, he tripped & ..... do you know how many grains of rice there were in that, now broken bowl? It was everywhere including the sauce, the bowl hit Oscar on the head while he was playing with his Lego.. so then we had the mess, baby with his black eye, O with a bumped head, DH very grumpy & me sitting on the floor washing the carpet. I'm going to find my knitting and relax now.


Oh dear, I am so sorry. It sounds like a comedy of errors that is not so funny.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens tonight and I've had a few tears but I'm ok now. We are going out for coffee tomorrow before he takes me home.


A few tears are healthy, even a lot of tears are okay. It is part of the healing process. You are fortunate to have Stephen and his family that cares for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> A few tears are healthy, even a lot of tears are okay. It is part of the healing process. You are fortunate to have Stephen and his family that cares for you.


I completely agree with everyone on this, Susan. Sending you warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a new one on me, haven't come across her before but she looks like fun! x


Yes she was!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. Had a bit of a heatwave yesterday. Went to the garden centre and bought some salad for the veggi trough and a couple of fuschias and an orchid that had my name on it.
> 
> Came home and had lunch in the garden and then planted the trough out.
> 
> ...


I still like Ebony; but spelled Ebonee (or I have even seen Ebinee ????)..... to denote the way that many people destroy the classic spelling of many words, and names ........ but if others disagree, that's ok ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Barny, I've had a look at the pattern think I'll leave this one to you xxx


I totally agree Purple, my brain isn't up to that one, also I think I need to get my act together, and finish a few projects ........ I've been a bit lackadaisical lately, so I really should get back into gear again!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope I can keep the pattern right or it will abstract art. xx :sm09: :sm12:


Abstract art is good, and it will be your own bent on the pattern, and make it even more intriguing! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 1'C (36'F). We had snow overnight so the backyard is all white again and we are having rain all day today. The opossum was up on the front porch eating the cat food looking very soggy.
> I feel better after talking to you ladies and to my sister. My mum will get a pile of money, and my sister and BIL are coming over after my mum's weekend at bro's and we'll all have turkey or prime rib together.
> The poncho is a pile of balls and almost 2 inches of new seed stitch, just like the pattern says. :sm17:


Wow .... snow, almost a third of the way through Spring! Our temperatures are getting cooler at night, and I have actually had to wear long pants, and a jacket, a couple of days ago. I think I might just need to sort out my clothes, and replace some of them; as they are looking decidedly worse than I remember them being!
So glad that you have got things sorted out about your mum, and have spoken to your sister as well. I have a reasonable relationship with my brothers, but I am much closer to my 2 sisters. I feel more comfortable with my sisters; but that could be totally due to my lifelong experiences with quite a few of the male population, in my younger life! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks Binky. I might just take mum up north here in Ontario. We did a week one summer scouting around cottage country, photographing waterfalls. We just happened to pick one of the driest summers ever and were able to walk where the waterfalls usually fell. We did get some awesome rock formations. This summer is forecast to actually have rain.


That would make a great trip - revisiting a previous trip, with a totally different look to it, then compare your photos and experiences!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He's my only sibling, lives reasonably close and never phones, I tried for a while e-mailing and inviting them up but no response so sod him, life is too short to be bothered about him. xx


I agree with you, but just for interest sake, did you and him get on well when you were both still living with your parents. I do know of some families here, where the siblings (regardless of how many there were) never had a good relationship, beginning from when the second sibling arrived; and once they all got their own lives, any good things in the relationships just disappeared. It was like they were from a single child family. It was a totally foreign state of family affairs for me, for a while; but I have begun to understand how this was able to happen in some families. This understanding has come from watching how different people raise their children, and unfortunately for the children concerned, in some families, there was quite blatant favouritism, which caused quite severe rivalry between the children. Yet in other families, the children were all treated with an equal amount of all emotions (as closely as possible, anyway) and the children of those families grew up with a closeness, that lasted into their adulthood.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, can't stop, Jill will be waiting as we are off up to London today, probably the south bank and Borough Market. Hope all is ok, catch up and chat later, lots of love xxxxxxx


I was on the south bank last Saturday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hoovering? I want another of those robot vacuums. Our's battery died and the battery costs more than the robot. We have lots of cat hair and the robot can spend all day just sucking that up.
> I'm glad that you got to do a little knitting.


I think if I had one of those robot ones, Mint would want to play with it; and break it. I also don't think it would last long here either, because of the dog hair, and all of the dust mixed in. It wouldn't get under the furniture either! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There are a lot on Ravelry that are not tech editted. Check how many projects have been completed and check the notes with those projects. Some of the patterns have NO projects. How do you write a pattern and not knit it yourself?


Now that might be a very interesting project! I thought that people who wrote patterns, had others who made those patterns, simply to make sure the instructions were correct, and that it actually came out the way it was supposed to!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good idea. Many times members ask how to find out what size needle their work in progress was started on. I wish I was better about posting my projects on Ravelry and adding info about size of needle and brand name of yarn.


I keep telling myself that I will do that, and have begun to do it, but then I get sidetracked, and forget to continue! I have some discs that have the needle sizes on them, and if one sized needle is required for a more pressing project, I will put the appropriate disc on the cable, and then I can use the pair of needle points, with a different cable, and make the project that is required earlier. But I don't often need to use a pair of points that are already in use, as I have multiple pairs of some of the sizes, so I rarely need to label another project.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I'm going to sign off now and get going, It sounds like there are a few slippery spots.
> If your car's rear starts to slide, do NOT touch the brakes. Look the direction that you want to go and your hands will slightly turn in that direction. If you have a front wheel drive car, do NOT take your foot off the gas. Do NOT "floor" the pedal. Just keep the wheels turning. As long as the wheels are turning they will catch on the pavement somewhere and you will get control of your car back. That was the hardest lesson I had from spin class. My first reaction was to take my foot off the pedal and the wheels just kept sliding.
> Everyone have a good day, (and safe driving) :sm24:


I am so happy that I don't have to contend with snow and ice on the roads. The only time we have trouble is if the bushfires come too close, but it is still only the smoke affecting people with respiratory conditions; so when that season arrives, people just make sure they have the right medications, for emergency treatment, and the other is flooding, when we actually get enou th rain for that to happen, along with the slipper inessential of the bitumen! Oh yes, and forgot about the road top melting, when the temps get far too high! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off early this morning to Ally Pally for the WI show. Catch you later xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If you can get into my Facebook you won't want a Roomba!


I have just finished reading this post, and dare I say it ...... I was almost dying with laughter, and almost suffocating myself, trying not to be too vocal about it! hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is supposed to rain this afternoon, but rain doesn't come out of a blue sky.
> 
> When I said I was having a melt-down yesterday I didn't mean I was hot. I have slowed to a halt and need a holiday.Roll on Blackpool!


Last night DH and I made tentative plans to do a trip about an hour and a half south of us, to a Folk Fair! DH wakes much earlier than I do, about 0430 hours each day; and if we are going anywhere, then he will wake me at a time that would give me plenty of time to get ready for the trip. Fortunately I was in too much pain to travel the distance, so I began on the long journey, of cleaning our house! Could only do a section of one room, but the start has been made, and will continue in the same way; DH decided to go into town, and get us something for lunch, so he got in the car and tried to start it ..... it didn't work, so he decided that the key might need a new battery, so he wheeled his bike out of the shed, and attempted to start it ...... the bike also failed to start. We ended up having to get our SIL to pick him up, so he could he could get a battery for the car key, but the car still didn't start; so the car battery is now being charged overnight, to hopefully start in the morning so that we can visit the children and grand children. So with all of that happening, we were not destined to go to the Folk Fair! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you, but just for interest sake, did you and him get on well when you were both still living with your parents. I do know of some families here, where the siblings (regardless of how many there were) never had a good relationship, beginning from when the second sibling arrived; and once they all got their own lives, any good things in the relationships just disappeared. It was like they were from a single child family. It was a totally foreign state of family affairs for me, for a while; but I have begun to understand how this was able to happen in some families. This understanding has come from watching how different people raise their children, and unfortunately for the children concerned, in some families, there was quite blatant favouritism, which caused quite severe rivalry between the children. Yet in other families, the children were all treated with an equal amount of all emotions (as closely as possible, anyway) and the children of those families grew up with a closeness, that lasted into their adulthood.


There's six and a half years between us and as soon as my brother was born I was almost handed over to my Dad for my upbringing. I went everywhere with him. My Grandmother moved in with us soon after he was born and between her and my mother he was obviously the favourite from the day he was born. Any loose change he got, any wallops going round I got, although my Grandmother only hit me once. She threatened to hit me one day and I said if you hit me I'll hit you, she did so I did. She never did it again. :sm09: I was always in the wrong, he could never do wrong. We were alright when he was older although I was married by then but since my mother died nothing, not sure what I did wrong, can't think of anything except perhaps when we eventually had to put her in a home, she had dementia, was living with us and we just couldn't cope anymore. Anyway that's sort of my sorry tale. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from Wales, it was raining when we got up but now the sun is out so not sure what the day is going to do, or what I am going to do. I can think of lots of things I should be doing but might just knit, (given half a chance and no interruptions). Have a fun day whatever you are doing, back later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's very long, that's why I didn't post it here.


Just post a link to that page, and people will be able to go straight to it by clicking on it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am now going to watch David Attenborough's "Africa" first; then one called "Smart Sharks", so I might be back later! Have a good day everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I slept ok last night. Today I'm going home. It's another day. One day at a time.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I slept ok last night. Today I'm going home. It's another day. One day at a time.


And slowly you will get there. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I slept ok last night. Today I'm going home. It's another day. One day at a time.


That's the way. Good that you slept well.
It is sunny here today. Eldest coming over later. Not sure what else is happening.hope all have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off early this morning to Ally Pally for the WI show. Catch you later xx


Have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And slowly you will get there. xx


Yes, you will, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens tonight and I've had a few tears but I'm ok now. We are going out for coffee tomorrow before he takes me home.


Tears are very healing. Hope Stephen treats you to some good cake!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> If you can get into my Facebook you won't want a Roomba!


I saw it & I certainly anly don't want one, how revolting was that??


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Aww, poor you, Chris and so sorry DD is still poorly. As soon as you are all over this, we must have a catch up!! xxxxx


That would be good, as long as you don't talk about Thomas the tank, but I am an expert on it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's six and a half years between us and as soon as my brother was born I was almost handed over to my Dad for my upbringing. I went everywhere with him. My Grandmother moved in with us soon after he was born and between her and my mother he was obviously the favourite from the day he was born. Any loose change he got, any wallops going round I got, although my Grandmother only hit me once. She threatened to hit me one day and I said if you hit me I'll hit you, she did so I did. She never did it again. :sm09: I was always in the wrong, he could never do wrong. We were alright when he was older although I was married by then but since my mother died nothing, not sure what I did wrong, can't think of anything except perhaps when we eventually had to put her in a home, she had dementia, was living with us and we just couldn't cope anymore. Anyway that's sort of my sorry tale. xx


You probably did nothing wrong, sometimes there is no known, or understood, reason for things like that happening. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


Super fantastic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


Those are great, Judi! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


Really cute.xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


Lovely work, they are sure to love them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What day we have had!! Baby walked into a drawer he decided needed to be open, resulting in a very black eye. Then my husband came into the dining room carrying a bowl of sweet & sour chicken & rice, he tripped & ..... do you know how many grains of rice there were in that, now broken bowl? It was everywhere including the sauce, the bowl hit Oscar on the head while he was playing with his Lego.. so then we had the mess, baby with his black eye, O with a bumped head, DH very grumpy & me sitting on the floor washing the carpet. I'm going to find my knitting and relax now.


Oh dear, what an awful day!! If you were due that kind of day at least you got through it safe-ish in you own home, might have been worse out in the car f'r'intance. Just trying to cheer you up!! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm at Stephens tonight and I've had a few tears but I'm ok now. We are going out for coffee tomorrow before he takes me home.


Big cuddles honey!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your ok now but tears can be necessary every now and again. Xxxx


Very true! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I totally agree Purple, my brain isn't up to that one, also I think I need to get my act together, and finish a few projects ........ I've been a bit lackadaisical lately, so I really should get back into gear again!! ????????


Only if you want to!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> I was on the south bank last Saturday.


Always vibrant, isn't it?!!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that might be a very interesting project! I thought that people who wrote patterns, had others who made those patterns, simply to make sure the instructions were correct, and that it actually came out the way it was supposed to!


That's what I thought too! Maybe you have to pay a pattern tester and some aren't willing to do that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what an awful day!! If you were due that kind of day at least you got through it safe-ish in you own home, might have been worse out in the car f'r'intance. Just trying to cheer you up!! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


That sounds like a truly awful day, Chris! I hope things get better for you!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's six and a half years between us and as soon as my brother was born I was almost handed over to my Dad for my upbringing. I went everywhere with him. My Grandmother moved in with us soon after he was born and between her and my mother he was obviously the favourite from the day he was born. Any loose change he got, any wallops going round I got, although my Grandmother only hit me once. She threatened to hit me one day and I said if you hit me I'll hit you, she did so I did. She never did it again. :sm09: I was always in the wrong, he could never do wrong. We were alright when he was older although I was married by then but since my mother died nothing, not sure what I did wrong, can't think of anything except perhaps when we eventually had to put her in a home, she had dementia, was living with us and we just couldn't cope anymore. Anyway that's sort of my sorry tale. xx


Sadly, it does happen in some homes. My mum and dad were fine, no favourites but my grandma, in whose house we lived, just couldn't take to me, even though I was born on her 60th birthday. My sister was always the blue eyed girl, leaving me the green-eyed monster!! Hey, ho, we survived, didn't we love?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I slept ok last night. Today I'm going home. It's another day. One day at a time.


That's the way darlin' and no hurry. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That would be good, as long as you don't talk about Thomas the tank, but I am an expert on it.


No, I promise but I might bring some Lego to amuse you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


Very very nice, Judi, well done!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all, sorry I didn't appear this morning, early start to go and visit my friend that lives down at the coast. We had a really nice day, just chatting and catching up. Came home with my sunglasses on as it was brilliant sunshine then half way home, the heavens opened and it rained like the end of the world then I saw to brightest rainbow I have ever seen, you could pick out the individual colours so easily!!

Off to watch TV now, catch you tomorrow. Lots of love to you all, dear friends!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home again and had my tea. We went for coffee and cake the three of us, then they took me to the supermarket to get a few things. I didnt feel like I did last week. I felt really odd just buying for one. Today, wasnt too bad. We came home and decided we may get Albert a vase for the garden of remembrance and weve seen one we like. I shall enquire about it on monday. Stephen is still taking things badly. He is like a little lost soul. He goes to Germany for 2 days this week then Japan after Easter I think.

Looked in on little bird but still no sign of her EXCEPT the nest is coming on a treat. Its starting to take shape. 

judi I think your jumpers are cool!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all, sorry I didn't appear this morning, early start to go and visit my friend that lives down at the coast. We had a really nice day, just chatting and catching up. Came home with my sunglasses on as it was brilliant sunshine then half way home, the heavens opened and it rained like the end of the world then I saw to brightest rainbow I have ever seen, you could pick out the individual colours so easily!!
> 
> Off to watch TV now, catch you tomorrow. Lots of love to you all, dear friends!! xxxxxx


That sounds like a lovely day! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a bright Surrey. Have had a lovely day at Ally Pally. The WI show as really good, grought a few buts and pieces -orange and whiskey cheese, a devouree top, a book on needle felting, some weaving needles, tiny pair of scissors and some wool butts.

Nice jumpers Judi x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


Lovely. I bet you're glad they're done. That's the trouble with young twins. At 9 mine now want to be different.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a bright Surrey. Have had a lovely day at Ally Pally. The WI show as really good, grought a few buts and pieces -orange and whiskey cheese, a devouree top, a book on needle felting, some weaving needles, tiny pair of scissors and some wool butts.
> 
> Nice jumpers Judi x


What a great outing! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, it does happen in some homes. My mum and dad were fine, no favourites but my grandma, in whose house we lived, just couldn't take to me, even though I was born on her 60th birthday. My sister was always the blue eyed girl, leaving me the green-eyed monster!! Hey, ho, we survived, didn't we love?! xxx


Not only survived but I'm sure I'm better for my Dad's influence and definitely more practical. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home again and had my tea. We went for coffee and cake the three of us, then they took me to the supermarket to get a few things. I didnt feel like I did last week. I felt really odd just buying for one. Today, wasnt too bad. We came home and decided we may get Albert a vase for the garden of remembrance and weve seen one we like. I shall enquire about it on monday. Stephen is still taking things badly. He is like a little lost soul. He goes to Germany for 2 days this week then Japan after Easter I think.
> 
> Looked in on little bird but still no sign of her EXCEPT the nest is coming on a treat. Its starting to take shape.
> 
> judi I think your jumpers are cool!


Believe me you are getting there, well done, it looks as though little bird is getting her house in order ready to start laying, I do hope so. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a bright Surrey. Have had a lovely day at Ally Pally. The WI show as really good, grought a few buts and pieces -orange and whiskey cheese, a devouree top, a book on needle felting, some weaving needles, tiny pair of scissors and some wool butts.
> 
> Nice jumpers Judi x


Sounds like a good day, hope you didn't spend all your money Wonderwool 3 weeks today. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good day, hope you didn't spend all your money Wonderwool 3 weeks today. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


The wool butts and the book are for the WI. I already have a list for Wonderwool xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> The wool butts and the book are for the WI. I already have a list for Wonderwool xx


Wow, talk about organised. xx :sm16:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Always vibrant, isn't it?!!xx


Yes I love it. It's really beautiful at night too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely jumpers for the twins, Judi .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

What's Wonderwool?.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> What's Wonderwool?.


A two day wool festival. If you put in Wonderwool Wales in your search engine you can see all about it. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> A two day wool festival. If you put in Wonderwool Wales in your search engine you can see all about it. xx


Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home again and had my tea. We went for coffee and cake the three of us, then they took me to the supermarket to get a few things. I didnt feel like I did last week. I felt really odd just buying for one. Today, wasnt too bad. We came home and decided we may get Albert a vase for the garden of remembrance and weve seen one we like. I shall enquire about it on monday. Stephen is still taking things badly. He is like a little lost soul. He goes to Germany for 2 days this week then Japan after Easter I think.
> 
> Looked in on little bird but still no sign of her EXCEPT the nest is coming on a treat. Its starting to take shape.
> 
> judi I think your jumpers are cool!


It does sound like things are getting better, Susan. Sorry to hear how sad and lost Stephen is. Maybe these out of country trips will take his mind off things. We all process this kind of stuff at our own pace. At least he knows you're there for him. Sending all of you many more warm and comforting hugs. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Thank you.


Any time I can help. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is really horrible, so glad you are in a different area now! It doesn't matter where one lives though, even in the smallish city (if it gets any smaller, I think we will be renamed as a Village) that I live in has some really awful things happening. I don't usually find out about them, until I get to one of my Craft groups, because the other ladies are more outwardly going, than I am. Some of them go to a different Craft group every day, my 3 days a fortnight are enough for me, and it also allows me to do things with my family without missing out on my craft days! ????????????


I've been afraid to be in groups because of the flu and bad virus going around. My arterial fribulatiom started when the virus cough started so I'm being cautious. Miss my knitting group, Alanon groups, and church.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Last night DH and I made tentative plans to do a trip about an hour and a half south of us, to a Folk Fair! DH wakes much earlier than I do, about 0430 hours each day; and if we are going anywhere, then he will wake me at a time that would give me plenty of time to get ready for the trip. Fortunately I was in too much pain to travel the distance, so I began on the long journey, of cleaning our house! Could only do a section of one room, but the start has been made, and will continue in the same way; DH decided to go into town, and get us something for lunch, so he got in the car and tried to start it ..... it didn't work, so he decided that the key might need a new battery, so he wheeled his bike out of the shed, and attempted to start it ...... the bike also failed to start. We ended up having to get our SIL to pick him up, so he could he could get a battery for the car key, but the car still didn't start; so the car battery is now being charged overnight, to hopefully start in the morning so that we can visit the children and grand children. So with all of that happening, we were not destined to go to the Folk Fair! ????????


Aw I'm sorry things didn't work out for you to go on your trip!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's six and a half years between us and as soon as my brother was born I was almost handed over to my Dad for my upbringing. I went everywhere with him. My Grandmother moved in with us soon after he was born and between her and my mother he was obviously the favourite from the day he was born. Any loose change he got, any wallops going round I got, although my Grandmother only hit me once. She threatened to hit me one day and I said if you hit me I'll hit you, she did so I did. She never did it again. :sm09: I was always in the wrong, he could never do wrong. We were alright when he was older although I was married by then but since my mother died nothing, not sure what I did wrong, can't think of anything except perhaps when we eventually had to put her in a home, she had dementia, was living with us and we just couldn't cope anymore. Anyway that's sort of my sorry tale. xx


That's how it is with Ava and Michael except she is almost 8 years older than him and they just don't have much in common being that far apart!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The wool butts and the book are for the WI. I already have a list for Wonderwool xx


What are wool butts?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


These are really nice, well done Judi!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Made lasagna and salad for dinner, and knit one row and then had to take it out just cant seem to do this pattern right suddenly and I have repeated it twice don't k ow why I am messing up now unless I really don't want to finish this scarf for some reason!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What are wool butts?


They are like the wool tops used for spinning, but much shorter fibres and they felt better when used for needle felting. X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's looking like it's going to be a lovely sunny day today.
Yesterday I popped into Hobby Craft for beading stuff and saw that they had a large display of Caron cakes. Now I have looked at these here on KP before they were available here in the UK and tried to devise a way of getting some. Well I am so glad I didn't succeed as I really didn't like them!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Wales. Hopefully the grass will dry out a bit and we can get it cut, it is beginning to look like a jungle, you get tickled under the chin by it. Not that I want to do it but needs must I suppose. We'll see, but it'll have to dry out a lot first. Will get some knitting in first I think, in case we are busy this afternoon. Sunday - a day of rest? Huh. Enjoy yourselves, see you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> It's looking like it's going to be a lovely sunny day today.
> Yesterday I popped into Hobby Craft for beading stuff and saw that they had a large display of Caron cakes. Now I have looked at these here on KP before they were available here in the UK and tried to devise a way of getting some. Well I am so glad I didn't succeed as I really didn't like them!!!


Yes I've been wondering about Caron cakes but must admit didn't fancy them much, the colour stretches seemed awfully long. Perhaps I will give them a miss. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what an awful day!! If you were due that kind of day at least you got through it safe-ish in you own home, might have been worse out in the car f'r'intance. Just trying to cheer you up!! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


That sounds like a dreadful day, it probably was fortunate that it all happened at home, the bath was nice and close also! ????????
Happy that there was no serious injuries though xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Only if you want to!! xxx


???????????????? - I just think of doing anything crafty atm, and my brain just says NNNOOO, so I am trying to get some projects finished; then perhaps I will be ready for a new project. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's what I thought too! Maybe you have to pay a pattern tester and some aren't willing to do that.


They should change their thoughts, then their patterns might get some more willing buyers! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are great, Judi! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, the twins love them too; they wanted to put them on today, but it was a bit too warm for jumpers hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Really cute.xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely work, they are sure to love them.


Thank you, and yes they do love them. It will be good to see them wearing them also.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Big cuddles honey!! xxxx


Same from me too xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. the klondike bike race is coming through our town today. It passes marg's house so I am going down to watch it. I could probably see it from my bedroom window, but we'll have another excuse for a cup of tea.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very very nice, Judi, well done!! xx


Thanks June, I am so glad to see the end of them. The second item always gets to be such a drag to finish ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. the klondike bike race is coming through our town today. It passes marg's house so I am going down to watch it. I could probably see it from my bedroom window, but we'll have another excuse for a cup of tea.


Haven't heard of that one, is it just a local race? Should be fun to watch. Enjoy. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home again and had my tea. We went for coffee and cake the three of us, then they took me to the supermarket to get a few things. I didnt feel like I did last week. I felt really odd just buying for one. Today, wasnt too bad. We came home and decided we may get Albert a vase for the garden of remembrance and weve seen one we like. I shall enquire about it on monday. Stephen is still taking things badly. He is like a little lost soul. He goes to Germany for 2 days this week then Japan after Easter I think.
> 
> Looked in on little bird but still no sign of her EXCEPT the nest is coming on a treat. Its starting to take shape.
> 
> judi I think your jumpers are cool!


Susan it is good that you are beginning to feel a little better, take each day as it comes, and remember er that we are all here for you (even in the middle of the night, if you can't sleep sometimes).
Thank you for the comment about the jumpers, but I really don't like knitting two of the same thing, I have only done it since the twins were born. I think I will be making their jumpers differently from now on, though! I might have thought differently, if they were identical; but I am not sure!

With Little Bird, don't the males build the nest, and the female chooses the male who she thinks is the best one, or is that only true for certain species of birds? I might have to research this, and find out. Do you know what type of bird she is?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a bright Surrey. Have had a lovely day at Ally Pally. The WI show as really good, grought a few buts and pieces -orange and whiskey cheese, a devouree top, a book on needle felting, some weaving needles, tiny pair of scissors and some wool butts.
> 
> Nice jumpers Judi x


Thanks Purple, and it looks like you had a very profitable, as well as enjoyable, day, but what is a "devouree top", I have never heard of anything like this. ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone, from a bright and sunny London!! 

Going grocery shopping in a minute then I intend to start clearing out my wardrobe, hate that job as I never want to let anything go, just in case, gotta be done though. Hope everyone is ok, I haven't caught up yet. Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely. I bet you're glad they're done. That's the trouble with young twins. At 9 mine now want to be different.


Extremely glad that they are finished! I think anything else I make will be different, so that I don't get sick of making them! Are your twins identical, or fraternal?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny spring Surrey day. The birds are singing their little hearts out.

Have been looking up some of the things I saw yesterday on Pinterest and have a thousand more ideas buzzing through my head. Then I looked at all the exhibitors at Wonderwool (I think this is just what heaven will be like) (note to self be very good otherwise you won't get there, heaven that is not Wonderwool)!!!

Susan enjoy the bike race and dont go leaping on one yourself.

Judi off course the twins liked their jumpers, they havve their grandmas good taste.

Busy day today, apart from a load of emails to do I have to go shopping, get ready for Creative Chaos and then the gks are coming to stay tomorrow for a couple of days. Which I have to get all done by 4pm so I can sit down with a glass of wine and watch the Oxford and Cambridge Boat Race on th Thames. At least it is a nice day for it, in the past the water has been so choppy that one of the boats sank. Very exciting though.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely jumpers for the twins, Judi .


Thanks Martina, they were a real trial, by the time I got halfway through the second jumper. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, and it looks like you had a very profitable, as well as enjoyable, day, but what is a "devouree top", I have never heard of anything like this. ????


Devouree (not sure if I spelt that right ) is velvet and then part of the velvet is burnt away (wth an acid) leaving a design on the fabric) I will take a photo and show you later. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Photos...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home again and had my tea. We went for coffee and cake the three of us, then they took me to the supermarket to get a few things. I didnt feel like I did last week. I felt really odd just buying for one. Today, wasnt too bad. We came home and decided we may get Albert a vase for the garden of remembrance and weve seen one we like. I shall enquire about it on monday. Stephen is still taking things badly. He is like a little lost soul. He goes to Germany for 2 days this week then Japan after Easter I think.
> 
> Looked in on little bird but still no sign of her EXCEPT the nest is coming on a treat. Its starting to take shape.
> 
> judi I think your jumpers are cool!


It might do Stephen good to get away for a little while, I'm so sorry he has taken it so hard. The vase sounds like a lovely idea and you can all enjoy keeping it filled on special occasions!

Sounds like something will be happening with little birdie soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a bright Surrey. Have had a lovely day at Ally Pally. The WI show as really good, grought a few buts and pieces -orange and whiskey cheese, a devouree top, a book on needle felting, some weaving needles, tiny pair of scissors and some wool butts.
> 
> Nice jumpers Judi x


The cheese sounds lovely, even though I don't like whiskey! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good day, hope you didn't spend all your money Wonderwool 3 weeks today. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Whoo-hoo!!!! xxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's looking like it's going to be a lovely sunny day today.
> Yesterday I popped into Hobby Craft for beading stuff and saw that they had a large display of Caron cakes. Now I have looked at these here on KP before they were available here in the UK and tried to devise a way of getting some. Well I am so glad I didn't succeed as I really didn't like them!!!


What didn't you like love? From what I have seen on the main forum, I'm not keen on the mix of colours in each cake and I have heard it's not a soft yarn? I can get the same effect from raiding my odds and ends basket!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Wales. Hopefully the grass will dry out a bit and we can get it cut, it is beginning to look like a jungle, you get tickled under the chin by it. Not that I want to do it but needs must I suppose. We'll see, but it'll have to dry out a lot first. Will get some knitting in first I think, in case we are busy this afternoon. Sunday - a day of rest? Huh. Enjoy yourselves, see you later. xx


Watch out for pygmies in the long grass before you a-hackin'!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. the klondike bike race is coming through our town today. It passes marg's house so I am going down to watch it. I could probably see it from my bedroom window, but we'll have another excuse for a cup of tea.


I am so happy you have Marg close by, I know it has made such a difference for you. Enjoy the bikes flying by!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


That is *very* nice indeed. I would be happy to wear that!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Oh it's purple, very smart. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Watch out for pygmies in the long grass before you a-hackin'!!! xxxx


You haven't seen the lawn, there could be giants in some of it. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You haven't seen the lawn, there could be giants in some of it. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone, from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> Going grocery shopping in a minute then I intend to start clearing out my wardrobe, hate that job as I never want to let anything go, just in case, gotta be done though. Hope everyone is ok, I haven't caught up yet. Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Morning. I also hate letting things go. It seems as soon as you let go you need whatever it was you let go of. 
When I put a new seasons clothes in the closet I hang the hanger backwards. At the end of the season any hanger backwards means I have not worn that item all season. That should help determine what to let go of. Doesn't work for me. :sm26:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny spring Surrey day. The birds are singing their little hearts out.
> 
> Have been looking up some of the things I saw yesterday on Pinterest and have a thousand more ideas buzzing through my head. Then I looked at all the exhibitors at Wonderwool (I think this is just what heaven will be like) (note to self be very good otherwise you won't get there, heaven that is not Wonderwool)!!!
> 
> ...


Morning. Hope you enjoy your busy day of rest.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Lovely PURPLE top.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What didn't you like love? From what I have seen on the main forum, I'm not keen on the mix of colours in each cake and I have heard it's not a soft yarn? I can get the same effect from raiding my odds and ends basket!!! xxx


I did not love it either. When I use my odds and ends the color changes at the end of a row. Changing from black to white in a noticeable spot is ugly to me.
Some Walmart's now have a yarn from Lion Brand called mandala. It is in a roll with several long colorways. One company finds a big seller and they all copy it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Wales. Hopefully the grass will dry out a bit and we can get it cut, it is beginning to look like a jungle, you get tickled under the chin by it. Not that I want to do it but needs must I suppose. We'll see, but it'll have to dry out a lot first. Will get some knitting in first I think, in case we are busy this afternoon. Sunday - a day of rest? Huh. Enjoy yourselves, see you later. xx


Morning. It must be that time of year again. Hubby was out yesterday working on our yard. They used a sweeper to remove all the debris from the grass. When blowing snow a lot of the gravel from the driveway ends up in the grass. Then they have to take the snow blower off the tractor, put on the sweeper and put the stones back in the drive. Repeat year after year.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I also hate letting things go. It seems as soon as you let go you need whatever it was you let go of.
> When I put a new seasons clothes in the closet I hang the hanger backwards. At the end of the season any hanger backwards means I have not worn that item all season. That should help determine what to let go of. Doesn't work for me. :sm26:


I've heard that and similar ideas before but it won't work for me either, I am much too disorganised!!! x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. the klondike bike race is coming through our town today. It passes marg's house so I am going down to watch it. I could probably see it from my bedroom window, but we'll have another excuse for a cup of tea.


Morning. Sounds like a nice way to spend the day. Do they close the roads to traffic during the race? How many miles long is it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lovely PURPLE top.


Thank you x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've heard that and similar ideas before but it won't work for me either, I am much too disorganised!!! x


It does not work for me because for the last 3 weeks I have been wearing all the tops that were backwards so I could say I had worn them this year. The one I have on this a.m. should be removed as the fabric is itchy, but it is such a pretty color, and it is warm, and it fits good. Just making excuses to keep it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you x


I learn so much from you. I had never heard of devore, burnout velvet fabric. Mr. Google did not explain it as well as you did.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone, from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> Going grocery shopping in a minute then I intend to start clearing out my wardrobe, hate that job as I never want to let anything go, just in case, gotta be done though. Hope everyone is ok, I haven't caught up yet. Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


I think I'm going to work on that today, too. Needs to get done for more reasons than one! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Very pretty! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan it is good that you are beginning to feel a little better, take each day as it comes, and remember er that we are all here for you (even in the middle of the night, if you can't sleep sometimes).
> Thank you for the comment about the jumpers, but I really don't like knitting two of the same thing, I have only done it since the twins were born. I think I will be making their jumpers differently from now on, though! I might have thought differently, if they were identical; but I am not sure!
> 
> With Little Bird, don't the males build the nest, and the female chooses the male who she thinks is the best one, or is that only true for certain species of birds? I might have to research this, and find out. Do you know what type of bird she is?


Blue Tit


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a nice way to spend the day. Do they close the roads to traffic during the race? How many miles long is it?


The road is closed to trsaffic. Therer were supposed to be 140 pedal bike riders. A few police cars, 20+ police motor bikes and marshall cars. It was definitely worth watching them. These are practising for the tour de Yorkshire.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Forgot to tell you... We raised $175+ change for the RNLI from Alberts funeral. I thought that was very good. Thankyou to some of you also. STephen is taking it down next weekend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It does not work for me because for the last 3 weeks I have been wearing all the tops that were backwards so I could say I had worn them this year. The one I have on this a.m. should be removed as the fabric is itchy, but it is such a pretty color, and it is warm, and it fits good. Just making excuses to keep it.


I understand completely!! However, I have done it! Cleared out two and a half big bags of stuff! I only took one thing out, a chunky cream cotton cardigan, it must be 16 years old and doesn't get worn much but perfect when it's perfect!!! Now I only have trousers, handbags, shoes and dressy stuff to do but that can wait for a while!! I have also made a chocolate All-Bran loaf. No, I don't know why either!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you... We raised $175+ change for the RNLI from Alberts funeral. I thought that was very good. Thankyou to some of you also. STephen is taking it down next weekend.


I'm delighted to hear that Susan, as Albert would be too, it's such a very good cause! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a nice way to spend the day. Do they close the roads to traffic during the race? How many miles long is it?


Just found this! http://eastclevelandklondikegp.co.uk/


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's sunny but not very warm here today due to the cold wind. Chris came over for a bit of lunch but dashed off to check on Jamie. He's hoping to get back here later. So I'm going to tackle a box of craft stuff and see what I really need and what can go. Take care all.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The road is closed to trsaffic. Therer were supposed to be 140 pedal bike riders. A few police cars, 20+ police motor bikes and marshall cars. It was definitely worth watching them. These are practising for the tour de Yorkshire.


Interesting. We do not have anything like that around here.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Chocolate all bran?


London Girl said:


> I understand completely!! However, I have done it! Cleared out two and a half big bags of stuff! I only took one thing out, a chunky cream cotton cardigan, it must be 16 years old and doesn't get worn much but perfect when it's perfect!!! Now I only have trousers, handbags, shoes and dressy stuff to do but that can wait for a while!! I have also made a chocolate All-Bran loaf. No, I don't know why either!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What didn't you like love? From what I have seen on the main forum, I'm not keen on the mix of colours in each cake and I have heard it's not a soft yarn? I can get the same effect from raiding my odds and ends basket!!! xxx


It's thicker than expected, but the plying appears very loose. Just didn't like it very much, I do like the long colour runs though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I understand completely!! However, I have done it! Cleared out two and a half big bags of stuff! I only took one thing out, a chunky cream cotton cardigan, it must be 16 years old and doesn't get worn much but perfect when it's perfect!!! Now I only have trousers, handbags, shoes and dressy stuff to do but that can wait for a while!! I have also made a chocolate All-Bran loaf. No, I don't know why either!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm delighted to hear that Susan, as Albert would be too, it's such a very good cause! xxxxx


Me, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> It's sunny but not very warm here today due to the cold wind. Chris came over for a bit of lunch but dashed off to check on Jamie. He's hoping to get back here later. So I'm going to tackle a box of craft stuff and see what I really need and what can go. Take care all.


Sounds like we're all having a bit of a Spring clearout!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Chocolate all bran?


No, not really, I added cocoa powder!! The All Bran has sat in the cupboard for months so I thought I would make a healthy treat, very little sugar, no fat and no eggs, but it needed a bit of chocolate!! xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It's thicker than expected, but the plying appears very loose. Just didn't like it very much, I do like the long colour runs though.


I think it's lovely and nearly bought quite a bit till I noticed it was 20% wool and that irritates my skin. Does anyone know of a similar yarn without wool in it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I have finally completed they twins jumpers, and thought I would post them for everyone to see. ????????
> I have just review the photos, and I really don't think the colours have come out true to what they really are, but they still look ok. I will now be finishing off the second tree of life baby blankets, so that the twins can finally have them also xxoo


They are great, love the colours.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what an awful day!! If you were due that kind of day at least you got through it safe-ish in you own home, might have been worse out in the car f'r'intance. Just trying to cheer you up!! :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


That's made me smile, ta


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


That's very pretty, what an unusual colour for you!!!!! Bet you get lots of wear out of that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Have been in the garden this morning, another disastrous time. SIL came to give the grass a much need cut. First he swept some bits & broke the broom. Then the strummer decided to give up on him. Finally got round to using the lawn mower & that got so hot it nearly blew up. We all need up laughing about all the things that have happened over the past few days. So next week we need to buy some new equipment for the gardener & im going to find a gardener!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Have been in the garden this morning, another disastrous time. SIL came to give the grass a much need cut. First he swept some bits & broke the broom. Then the strummer decided to give up on him. Finally got round to using the lawn mower & that got so hot it nearly blew up. We all need up laughing about all the things that have happened over the past few days. So next week we need to buy some new equipment for the gardener & im going to find a gardener!


Sorry that all happened today! Sounds like a good plan to find a gardener!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Have been in the garden this morning, another disastrous time. SIL came to give the grass a much need cut. First he swept some bits & broke the broom. Then the strummer decided to give up on him. Finally got round to using the lawn mower & that got so hot it nearly blew up. We all need up laughing about all the things that have happened over the past few days. So next week we need to buy some new equipment for the gardener & im going to find a gardener!


Just not your week is it? Oh well things can only improve (hopefully). Our afternoon was a bit more successful and the grass has had it's first cut of the summer. A bit rough but at least we can see out of the windows now.xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just not your week is it? Oh well things can only improve (hopefully). Our afternoon was a bit more successful and the grass has had it's first cut of the summer. A bit rough but at least we can see out of the windows now.xx :sm09: :sm09:


And that must feel great to get that out of the way. I have absolutely no interest in doing much of anything in my flower beds this year since it's all just going to be dug up at some point. Will just watch the weeds grow along with the plants. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> And that must feel great to get that out of the way. I have absolutely no interest in doing much of anything in my flower beds this year since it's all just going to be dug up at some point. Will just watch the weeds grow along with the plants. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Sounds like my type of gardening, the grass will need another cut very soon as we couldn't cut it too short. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like my type of gardening, the grass will need another cut very soon as we couldn't cut it too short. xx


No, it's better to start a bit longer the first few times around. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thanks for the update, Jeanette. Will keep her in my prayers. I hope you're having a great trip. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Where are you now and where have you been so far? Yes I'm being nosy. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for the update, Jeanette. Will keep her in my prayers. I hope you're having a great trip. xxxooo


Got back home late last night. Today is catch up day on paper and electronic emails plus laundry. It was a wonderful trip.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got back home late last night. Today is catch up day on paper and electronic emails plus laundry. It was a wonderful trip.


Glad you had a great time! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got back home late last night. Today is catch up day on paper and electronic emails plus laundry. It was a wonderful trip.


Wow that time went quickly, hope it seemed a bit longer for you. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where are you now and where have you been so far? Yes I'm being nosy. xx


Nosiness allowed! We are now home after a few days in San Juan, Puerto Rico before boarding the ship. The cruiseline shortened the trip to 4 nights instead of 5, but they changed the order and we lost a day at sea and still saw St. Martin/St. Maarten, St. Kitts and St. Thomas. Enjoyed every bit of of it and soaked up as much culture and history as possible. I'd enjoy going back to explore each island even more. The Celebrity cruise experience was very nice too. Very friendly helpful staff--ship is commanded by a woman. I only noticed the rocking of the ocean on the last day; it was a very smooth sailing and done mostly while I was asleep.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nosiness allowed! We are now home after a few days in San Juan, Puerto Rico before boarding the ship. The cruiseline shortened the trip to 4 nights instead of 5, but they changed the order and we lost a day at sea and still saw St. Martin/St. Maarten, St. Kitts and St. Thomas. Enjoyed every bit of of it and soaked up as much culture and history as possible. I'd enjoy going back to explore each island even more. The Celebrity cruise experience was very nice too. Very friendly helpful staff--ship is commanded by a woman. I only noticed the rocking of the ocean on the last day; it was a very smooth sailing and done mostly while I was asleep.


Sounds very relaxing, did you do anything on St. Martin? xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thanks for the update. She is in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds very relaxing, did you do anything on St. Martin? xx


We did take a bus tour around the entire island and got to see the differences in the 2 countries and had something to eat in both areas. I did see one sign for a "clothes optional" beach, but the housing didn't look like the cabins you've shared. I'd like to see St. John and get over to Nevis on the next trip.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did take a bus tour around the entire island and got to see the differences in the 2 countries and had something to eat in both areas. I did see one sign for a "clothes optional" beach, but the housing didn't look like the cabins you've shared. I'd like to see St. John and get over to Nevis on the next trip.


Sounds as if you had a great time. Thanks for the update on Jynx. Sending her a load more healing hugs. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you had a great time. Thanks for the update on Jynx. Sending her a load more healing hugs. Xx


From me too


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Weather is looking good here, I am going to be washing blankets and getting them on the line


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been afraid to be in groups because of the flu and bad virus going around. My arterial fribulatiom started when the virus cough started so I'm being cautious. Miss my knitting group, Alanon groups, and church.


The ladies here stay home if they are ill, because some of the members have compromised immune systems; so they possibly wouldn't get a very good reception if their illness was spread to those few people! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aw I'm sorry things didn't work out for you to go on your trip!


That's ók, but there is always the next fair, or even next year! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> These are really nice, well done Judi!


Thanks Lisa, now I am working on the second blanket for the twins, so that the can have them as well. I might actually get them back at a later time, and make them both larger (still thinking about that one). xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Made lasagna and salad for dinner, and knit one row and then had to take it out just cant seem to do this pattern right suddenly and I have repeated it twice don't k ow why I am messing up now unless I really don't want to finish this scarf for some reason!


Put it away for a while, and make something else, and think about what reasons you are keeping from yourself; and you might surprise yourself. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.

Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.

Still waiting for clothing suggestions for Flo's sister. Let's start at the feet - what colour shoes? As far as her name goes Ebony seems to be qite popular with some of you, what do the rest thing - I quite like the idea off Eb and Flo.

Off to get organized for this morning. Catch you later at some point. Happy Monday xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's looking like it's going to be a lovely sunny day today.
> Yesterday I popped into Hobby Craft for beading stuff and saw that they had a large display of Caron cakes. Now I have looked at these here on KP before they were available here in the UK and tried to devise a way of getting some. Well I am so glad I didn't succeed as I really didn't like them!!!


That was why you couldn't devise a way to get one before they were available in UK! hahaha


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.
> 
> Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.
> 
> ...


I'll go with Ebony, red shoes I think or gold or silver if you have it. Are black tights still supposed to be sexy. She might think so. Skirt a bit too short for her age. That's all I can think of at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. Not sure what is on the agenda today I'm sure there is something I should be doing if I had the energy. Will have to think about it. Back later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its sunny out there. Im going to s and b today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its sunny out there. Im going to s and b today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its sunny out there. Im going to s and b today.


Good morning, we've got sunshine too, make the most of it, on Countryfile last night they mentioned winter coming back next week. xx :sm25:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a beautiful sunny Wales. Hopefully the grass will dry out a bit and we can get it cut, it is beginning to look like a jungle, you get tickled under the chin by it. Not that I want to do it but needs must I suppose. We'll see, but it'll have to dry out a lot first. Will get some knitting in first I think, in case we are busy this afternoon. Sunday - a day of rest? Huh. Enjoy yourselves, see you later. xx


Our Sundays are never restful, unless both of our dd's, who have remained in their home area; have decided to leave town for a break. Then we don't have anyone to visit, so we have a quiet day at home; otherwise we are usually out and about on any Sunday! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, we've got sunshine too, make the most of it, on Countryfile last night they mentioned winter coming back next week. xx :sm25:


I do hope not. I'm in Spring cleaning mode. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've been wondering about Caron cakes but must admit didn't fancy them much, the colour stretches seemed awfully long. Perhaps I will give them a miss. xx


Are these wool/yarn; or fabric ..... I haven't heard if these! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone, from a bright and sunny London!!
> 
> Going grocery shopping in a minute then I intend to start clearing out my wardrobe, hate that job as I never want to let anything go, just in case, gotta be done though. Hope everyone is ok, I haven't caught up yet. Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxx


I hate doing that also! I must have done something like that, when I was younger, because when I came up to this region, I didn't have very many clothes at all; but now I have all of these clothes that I don't wear, but I also don't like to give them up ..... they might just fit me again - one day!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Devouree (not sure if I spelt that right ) is velvet and then part of the velvet is burnt away (wth an acid) leaving a design on the fabric) I will take a photo and show you later. x


Thanks (in advance) for that, it will be interesting to see! ???????? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


They are beautiful, thanks for posting the photos. xxoo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Blue Tit


Ok, thanks for that. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you... We raised $175+ change for the RNLI from Alberts funeral. I thought that was very good. Thankyou to some of you also. STephen is taking it down next weekend.


That is excellent.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope she gets better soon!


Same from me, also! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.
> 
> Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.
> 
> ...


Eb and Flo, is a great combo. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

That's me done, I am going to watch some tv, and see if I can work where I am, as far as the pattern for this little blanket goes! Have a wonderful day everyone! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope not. I'm in Spring cleaning mode. Xx


There'll be plenty here when you've finished. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just not your week is it? Oh well things can only improve (hopefully). Our afternoon was a bit more successful and the grass has had it's first cut of the summer. A bit rough but at least we can see out of the windows now.xx :sm09: :sm09:


Looking at our grass today I think we need a new lawn to go with the new mower!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> From me too


And me, wishing her well too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 4'C (36'F) Rain expected. Most of the rivers around here are already high so flooding is expected.
My shawl has a bump. I think I'm going to be ripping the lace back to fix it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Eb and Flo, is a great combo. xoxo


Yes :sm11:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope not. I'm in Spring cleaning mode. Xx


Do want to come here next? Enjoy your day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Are these wool/yarn; or fabric ..... I haven't heard if these! xoxo


The poncho that I ripped out and am redoing is Caron Cakes. Mine are from the original ones that were sold here in Canada. The colours were better then. There is too much contrast on the ones that they sell now. 80% acrylic, 20% wool. It's not Lopi, but it is a loose soft twist. DD doesn't like the abruptness of the colour changes. I'm alternating skeins with Butterscotch and Boston cream colours so the colour changes are not as noticeable. I just like not having to manage ends.

Premier Sweet Roll, Lionbrand Mandala, Bernat Pop are all the same type of thing, but they are 100% acrylic. I think the Sweet Roll may be a lighter gauge. Knit Picks has the same sort of thing now but in sock yarn, 75% wool, 25% nylon. Stroll Gradient.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 4'C (36'F) Rain expected. Most of the rivers around here are already high so flooding is expected.
> My shawl has a bump. I think I'm going to be ripping the lace back to fix it.


Love the colour combination! Looks like me getting that first is causing some problems for everyone. I haven't even started mine, but I do have the yarn.. maybe I made get loose my pattern?????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its sunny out there. Im going to s and b today.


Enjoy the sun. I have rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.
> 
> Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.
> 
> ...


Definitely a shawl for Flo's sister. Shouldn't Ebony have ebony shoes??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Have been in the garden this morning, another disastrous time. SIL came to give the grass a much need cut. First he swept some bits & broke the broom. Then the strummer decided to give up on him. Finally got round to using the lawn mower & that got so hot it nearly blew up. We all need up laughing about all the things that have happened over the past few days. So next week we need to buy some new equipment for the gardener & im going to find a gardener!


Sounds like a good idea nad maybe check your insurance cover!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Weather is looking good here, I am going to be washing blankets and getting them on the line


The weather was nice on the weekend. I got my ice tires off and tipped all the pots back upright. I need to get more soil for some of the pots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nosiness allowed! We are now home after a few days in San Juan, Puerto Rico before boarding the ship. The cruiseline shortened the trip to 4 nights instead of 5, but they changed the order and we lost a day at sea and still saw St. Martin/St. Maarten, St. Kitts and St. Thomas. Enjoyed every bit of of it and soaked up as much culture and history as possible. I'd enjoy going back to explore each island even more. The Celebrity cruise experience was very nice too. Very friendly helpful staff--ship is commanded by a woman. I only noticed the rocking of the ocean on the last day; it was a very smooth sailing and done mostly while I was asleep.


That sounds like a good cruise, even if it was a bit shorter than you expected.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thank you sweetie, so good of you to keep us updated. Sending healing thoughts and wishes to Jynx, so aptly named, and best wishes to Gerry! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thanks for the update. Healing thoughts going out to Jynx.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And that must feel great to get that out of the way. I have absolutely no interest in doing much of anything in my flower beds this year since it's all just going to be dug up at some point. Will just watch the weeds grow along with the plants. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Our Walmart has cans of wild flower seeds. What about spreading those seeds around before the weeds get a chance to take hold. You'll have a riot of colours for minimal effort and won't have to take out noxious weeds. I hate having burrs anywhere on the yard.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Have been in the garden this morning, another disastrous time. SIL came to give the grass a much need cut. First he swept some bits & broke the broom. Then the strummer decided to give up on him. Finally got round to using the lawn mower & that got so hot it nearly blew up. We all need up laughing about all the things that have happened over the past few days. So next week we need to buy some new equipment for the gardener & im going to find a gardener!


A gardener sounds like a good idea.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, talk about organised. xx :sm16:


I was thinking that. My only preparation for things like that is to remember to take my credit card!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's looking like it's going to be a lovely sunny day today.
> Yesterday I popped into Hobby Craft for beading stuff and saw that they had a large display of Caron cakes. Now I have looked at these here on KP before they were available here in the UK and tried to devise a way of getting some. Well I am so glad I didn't succeed as I really didn't like them!!!


Sirdars are nicer, and much longer. Caron has 320 metres, Sirdar has 520. Less choice in Sirdar though. The rainbow colours one is gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. the klondike bike race is coming through our town today. It passes marg's house so I am going down to watch it. I could probably see it from my bedroom window, but we'll have another excuse for a cup of tea.


You need an excuse for a cup of tea????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you had a great time. Thanks for the update on Jynx. Sending her a load more healing hugs. Xx


It was a fun time. Linda and I both had our crocheting and knitting projects with us so kept busy while our plane was being repaired (almost 5 hour delay) and other "down" times. We were on a bus in St. Thomas and one of our seat mates was from Manchester UK. There was a skunk spray somewhere nearby and the awful smell came wafting through. She was quite puzzled until we explained-- a smell experience she'll never forget.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That was why you couldn't devise a way to get one before they were available in UK! hahaha


I gave away the ones I bought.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> It does not work for me because for the last 3 weeks I have been wearing all the tops that were backwards so I could say I had worn them this year. The one I have on this a.m. should be removed as the fabric is itchy, but it is such a pretty color, and it is warm, and it fits good. Just making excuses to keep it.


Is it large enough to go over something thin and comfortable?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Eb and Flo, is a great combo. xoxo


Or, Murphy like in " Murphy's Law" -- think of the fun you could have with her! I picture her as a mischevious pixie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you sweetie, so good of you to keep us updated. Sending healing thoughts and wishes to Jynx, so aptly named, and best wishes to Gerry! xxxxx


I've been passing along all the hugs and best wishes. She emailed me last night and seems in good spirits; not in too much pain. Very bothered by the inconcenience of it all as anyone would be. She'very limited in what she can do with the open wound. I'm hoping she can do small projects or needle work or get interested in books on tape or reading.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Looking at our grass today I think we need a new lawn to go with the new mower!


Don't look too close. If we removed all the moss from ours you could count the blades of grass on one hand. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Love the colour combination! Looks like me getting that first is causing some problems for everyone. I haven't even started mine, but I do have the yarn.. maybe I made get loose my pattern?????????


Don't you dare, you started all this. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I was thinking that. My only preparation for things like that is to remember to take my credit card!


A good start. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.
> 
> Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.
> 
> ...


Ebony works. How about red shoes? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 4'C (36'F) Rain expected. Most of the rivers around here are already high so flooding is expected.
> My shawl has a bump. I think I'm going to be ripping the lace back to fix it.


Oh, oh! Yes, ripping in order. It's looking good, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our Walmart has cans of wild flower seeds. What about spreading those seeds around before the weeds get a chance to take hold. You'll have a riot of colours for minimal effort and won't have to take out noxious weeds. I hate having burrs anywhere on the yard.


I could do that, but since the house it being bought in a few months by the local transit organization and ultimately torn down, I really don't feel like doing much of anything out there. Sad, because I really do enjoy working out in the flower beds. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry that all happened today! Sounds like a good plan to find a gardener!!! xxxooo


I've got an excellent one, Merlin, but unfortunately, he is busy at this time of year so Mum has to wait!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got back home late last night. Today is catch up day on paper and electronic emails plus laundry. It was a wonderful trip.


Welcome home dear, so happy you had a good time!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And that must feel great to get that out of the way. I have absolutely no interest in doing much of anything in my flower beds this year since it's all just going to be dug up at some point. Will just watch the weeds grow along with the plants. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Dandelions are beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Poor Jynx. When will it all be over? Please give her very gentle hugs from me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, we've got sunshine too, make the most of it, on Countryfile last night they mentioned winter coming back next week. xx :sm25:


It's being so cheerful as keeps you goin'!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Looking at our grass today I think we need a new lawn to go with the new mower!


Artificial grass is the way to go then you don't need a mower ever again!! I'll give you my man's name if you're interested!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 4'C (36'F) Rain expected. Most of the rivers around here are already high so flooding is expected.
> My shawl has a bump. I think I'm going to be ripping the lace back to fix it.


Oh no, how annoying, fold it over and stitch it down hard, nobody will know!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love the colour combination! Looks like me getting that first is causing some problems for everyone. I haven't even started mine, but I do have the yarn.. maybe I made get loose my pattern?????????


I'll send you a copy!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.
> 
> Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.
> 
> ...


I like Ebb and Flow aka Eb and Flo, but she's blonde so Ebony doesn't seem right. There is no other name that Eb can be short for. I used to call myself Esmeralda in my teens. Just call her Ebb and leave it at that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll go with Ebony, red shoes I think or gold or silver if you have it. Are black tights still supposed to be sexy. She might think so. Skirt a bit too short for her age. That's all I can think of at the moment. xx


Fishnet tights and black shoes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from a gloriously sunny and warm London!! 

Went to a quiz night with Jill last night and we WON!!! It was a close thing, right down to the wire but we won on a tie-break. Only won £5 each but it was a thrill to get there for once!

Today, I have been to Zumba which was pretty hot, dropping my bags of discarded clothes off at the charity shop on the way, I'm very happy now they've gone so I can't raid the bags! When I got home, I cleaned the patio, another sweaty job, had a shower, then got my little bistro table and chairs out and had lunch in the garden.

I had a letter from my bank today, regarding the travel company going bust, they wanted disclaimer forms signed and copies of all my documents, such a pain, I hope that's the end of it now and I will get our deposit back very soon.

Going to continue with my shawl now, row 31 of the lace!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious Spring day and another busy week (I wouldn't have it any other way). Creative Chaos this morning and then the gks are coming to stay until Wednesday.
> 
> Been playing with some applique which I saw at the Show last week, very simple but effective. I'll post a photo when I've done it.
> 
> ...


I like Ebony also I think she should wear a dress a at the knees or a tad shorter with a cardigan and a hat with flowers on it.....I like the red shoes idea!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll be what it is, wrong sizing on the label! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: This is the top she bought me, pretty, isn't it?!!


Very elegant. I can picture it with a fur stole ...self corrected to fur stool . Four leg type. ...fake fur for me of course but mink is nice. 
I'm just a bit daft today. My sister in law is in the hospital not good at all. She and hub clashed since childhood and he wouldn't have anything to do with her dispite my encouraging him to forget the past. After he passed she has never befriended me but that doesn't matter. I'm not in good shape to visit. very afraid of the flu/virus that is going around and my heart couldn't take another bout... but want to visit. so don't know what to do. Her son says she had brain damage won't eat or drink and isn't alert. So sad for her and him. They are in my prayers and I'm deciding if I should risk visiting. There is so much flu in the hospital and I catch everything, weak immune system.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously sunny and warm London!!
> 
> Went to a quiz night with Jill last night and we WON!!! It was a close thing, right down to the wire but we won on a tie-break. Only won £5 each but it was a thrill to get there for once!
> 
> ...


That is always such a scary thing to put a deposit in good faith on something like that makes you wonder if they were aware things were that bad I mean how could they not now I hope you get it settled soon, lunch outside sounds wonderful we might get blown away if we tried that today here it is very windy!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's being so cheerful as keeps you goin'!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


DH's words exactly, the sun's gone already here. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Artificial grass is the way to go then you don't need a mower ever again!! I'll give you my man's name if you're interested!! xxx


Wait to see the amount of grass we've got, even winning the lottery would push it.xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously sunny and warm London!!
> 
> Went to a quiz night with Jill last night and we WON!!! It was a close thing, right down to the wire but we won on a tie-break. Only won £5 each but it was a thrill to get there for once!
> 
> ...


Well done.
Yuck, hot and sweaty.
Lucky you, our sun went dinner time.
Hope you get your money back now.
I'm on row 167 on the aztec shawl.
See you later. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got an excellent one, Merlin, but unfortunately, he is busy at this time of year so Mum has to wait!


My Claire's partner is a landscaper & gardener, promises but really doesn't have time. I'd rather pay someone & the family enjoy. My DD has a degree in Garden Design so I'm getting her to draw up what we want.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't look too close. If we removed all the moss from ours you could count the blades of grass on one hand. xx :sm09:


We made the mistake of putting down weedkiller one year, we ended up with a muddy mess.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Artificial grass is the way to go then you don't need a mower ever again!! I'll give you my man's name if you're interested!! xxx


I said that, but Bill said we would have to buy a broom, funny man. Our garden is big so would cost a fortune. SIL has just been, he does Astro turfing sometimes, he says it getting very popular. Yours looks great.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Sirdars are nicer, and much longer. Caron has 320 metres, Sirdar has 520. Less choice in Sirdar though. The rainbow colours one is gorgeous.


Thank you so much for putting on this info. I've been looking everywhere for rainbow yarn. In the last few minutes I have ordered on for my DD & a much lighter one for Claire, it's her birthday next week & im making up a 'crafty' parcel for her.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously sunny and warm London!!
> 
> Went to a quiz night with Jill last night and we WON!!! It was a close thing, right down to the wire but we won on a tie-break. Only won £5 each but it was a thrill to get there for once!
> 
> ...


Yeah! You are the winner! What was the winning question?
It must have been really hot if you dropped your clothes off on the way home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very elegant. I can picture it with a fur stole ...self corrected to fur stool . Four leg type. ...fake fur for me of course but mink is nice.
> I'm just a bit daft today. My sister in law is in the hospital not good at all. She and hub clashed since childhood and he wouldn't have anything to do with her dispite my encouraging him to forget the past. After he passed she has never befriended me but that doesn't matter. I'm not in good shape to visit. very afraid of the flu/virus that is going around and my heart couldn't take another bout... but want to visit. so don't know what to do. Her son says she had brain damage won't eat or drink and isn't alert. So sad for her and him. They are in my prayers and I'm deciding if I should risk visiting. There is so much flu in the hospital and I catch everything, weak immune system.


Oh Polly so sorry about your SIL and it's so sweet and generous of you to want to visit. However, if, as it sounds, she won't know you are there, might be better to stay away and say prayers at home for her, you will save yourself the chance of picking up any germs that may be around, she wouldn't want to be the cause of making you ill too!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is always such a scary thing to put a deposit in good faith on something like that makes you wonder if they were aware things were that bad I mean how could they not now I hope you get it settled soon, lunch outside sounds wonderful we might get blown away if we tried that today here it is very windy!


We had been away with that company twice before so we thought we were absolutely safe. They say it's safer to pay with a credit card but they wanted 2% to do that, which would have been £14 but if I'd known that problems were round the corner, I would have paid that happily!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's words exactly, the sun's gone already here. xxxx


Oh blimey, I'm your DH's twin now too!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done.
> Yuck, hot and sweaty.
> Lucky you, our sun went dinner time.
> Hope you get your money back now.
> ...


See you SOON!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I said that, but Bill said we would have to buy a broom, funny man. Our garden is big so would cost a fortune. SIL has just been, he does Astro turfing sometimes, he says it getting very popular. Yours looks great.


Best thing we ever spent money one, without a doubt xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I went to S and B todsy, it was a bit noisy but OK. I had to sort some more paperwork out and then I thought I might be finished, BUT. the post came and brought some more for me to do. 

Ive ordered my tickets for Blackpool. I think I land the same time off the same train as Londy and Purple fi.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yeah! You are the winner! What was the winning question?
> It must have been really hot if you dropped your clothes off on the way home.


Cheeky!!! The question was, how many miles is it from central London to Brighton. The answer was 53 miles, the opposing team said 86 but we were nearer with 72 but still way out!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B todsy, it was a bit noisy but OK. I had to sort some more paperwork out and then I thought I might be finished, BUT. the post came and brought some more for me to do.
> 
> Ive ordered my tickets for Blackpool. I think I land the same time off the same train as Londy and Purple fi.


That's lovely, very good news, it'll be here before we know it!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you sweetie, so good of you to keep us updated. Sending healing thoughts and wishes to Jynx, so aptly named, and best wishes to Gerry! xxxxx


what londy said.....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh blimey, I'm your DH's twin now too!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm24: xxxxx


Oh no there's not another one of him. xxxx :sm26: :sm26:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> See you SOON!!! xxxxx


Perhaps I should start pulling my finger out. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B todsy, it was a bit noisy but OK. I had to sort some more paperwork out and then I thought I might be finished, BUT. the post came and brought some more for me to do.
> 
> Ive ordered my tickets for Blackpool. I think I land the same time off the same train as Londy and Purple fi.


Hey that's great, we will eventually meet. My train arrives about 10 minutes later. There are lots of trains to Blackpool so we will probably all meet up at Preston. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B todsy, it was a bit noisy but OK. I had to sort some more paperwork out and then I thought I might be finished, BUT. the post came and brought some more for me to do.
> 
> Ive ordered my tickets for Blackpool. I think I land the same time off the same train as Londy and Purple fi.


Glad you had a good time at S&B today, but sorry for all the paperwork. So glad you're going to Blackpool. That will be a great break for you and will be wonderful for all of you to get together. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a gloriously sunny and warm London!!
> 
> Went to a quiz night with Jill last night and we WON!!! It was a close thing, right down to the wire but we won on a tie-break. Only won £5 each but it was a thrill to get there for once!
> 
> ...


Well done on the shawl progress. I'm on to row 43 of the mosaic next, but I've put it away for the night. Another 43 rows to go and then I'm onto the lace, can hardly wait :sm16:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B todsy, it was a bit noisy but OK. I had to sort some more paperwork out and then I thought I might be finished, BUT. the post came and brought some more for me to do.
> 
> Ive ordered my tickets for Blackpool. I think I land the same time off the same train as Londy and Purple fi.


Well done, its not that long until you go to Blackpool is it. Sometimes paper work feels never ending :sm19:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you so much for putting on this info. I've been looking everywhere for rainbow yarn. In the last few minutes I have ordered on for my DD & a much lighter one for Claire, it's her birthday next week & im making up a 'crafty' parcel for her.


I hope the yarn is good. It looks softer than Caron. I like the pale blue shades as well. They are on Black Sheep Wools for those in the UK


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheeky!!! The question was, how many miles is it from central London to Brighton. The answer was 53 miles, the opposing team said 86 but we were nearer with 72 but still way out!


How many times have you been to Worthing. We are only 12 miles apart!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that's great, we will eventually meet. My train arrives about 10 minutes later. There are lots of trains to Blackpool so we will probably all meet up at Preston. xx


That would be brilliant. Then we can descend on masse to our hotel.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Quentin to knitting group, then came home and had a sleep as I didn't sleep well last night. 
Think Eb should have white shoes and fish nets.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think it is typically British that the clocks always go back on Mother's Day here!


I think here it's spring ahead, fall back. In the spring we move the clock ahead one hour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its dull here. Im going to the over 60's today. DS texted and he is on his way to Germany until Thursday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Surrey. It's been raining over night but it's s brighter now. So taking the gks out for a walk and find some trees to climb. Catch you later x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How many times have you been to Worthing. We are only 12 miles apart!!


Yeah but I don't make a note of the mileage!! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Quentin to knitting group, then came home and had a sleep as I didn't sleep well last night.
> Think Eb should have white shoes and fish nets.


Yes, I vote for that!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, up before the crack of early today. I've gotten all my pre op tests done, but the regular doc wants a bunch of my blood today so I'll be off to do that in a few hours. FIL had an appointment at the same office same time so I'll be taking him with me. 
Have any decisions been made about Flo's sister? I've not caught up yet. 
Ebb and Flo lol maybe Eleanor B. And we can call her Ebea for short lol. 
I did flowers and hair for my friend Carrie's wedding Saturday. She got married across the street from me in her family's back yard. It was sweet. 
I took the pictures too, so fingers crossed they turn out okay. 

I'm gonna try to catch up, hope everyone is doing well. 
I'll try to post a pic of the bride.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Here she is.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I used left over flowers from the bouquet for her hair.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love you all xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Here she is.


Love her hair. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone, up before the crack of early today. I've gotten all my pre op tests done, but the regular doc wants a bunch of my blood today so I'll be off to do that in a few hours. FIL had an appointment at the same office same time so I'll be taking him with me.
> Have any decisions been made about Flo's sister? I've not caught up yet.
> Ebb and Flo lol maybe Eleanor B. And we can call her Ebea for short lol.
> I did flowers and hair for my friend Carrie's wedding Saturday. She got married across the street from me in her family's back yard. It was sweet.
> ...


Would love to see pics of the wedding and especially your handiwork!! We're still working on Flo's sister but I think we have more or less lettled on the name - Ebb - and her 'style'!! Hope all goes well for you and FIL at the docs! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here she is.


That's very pretty, you did a wonderful job, I bet she was thrilled with the finished result!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. It's been raining over night but it's s brighter now. So taking the gks out for a walk and find some trees to climb. Catch you later x


Have fun, talk soon? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Nothing we want to see at the cinema today and as it's dull and damp, not a day to go to a National Trust property either! I'm tempted to have all my net curtains down to wash and clean the windows but I'm hoping I'll get over that in a minute!!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning from a damp Wales, it's not actually raining at the moment but is very dull. Tidied my airing cupboard this morning, it's amazing what you find in the depths so have managed to chuck a few things. Didn't find what I was looking for, came downstairs looked in the drawer in the kitchen and found the teatowels I was searching for. At least the cupboard is now tidy. Not sure what the rest of the day holds, our electricity is off for 5 hours tomorrow so think I will go and have a haircut while DH is at the doctor's. See you all later, I think I will do a bit of knitting, I'm down to less than a 100 stitches now so it is growing a bit quicker. I can foresee lots of problems when blocking, might leave it 'til the experts come. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nothing we want to see at the cinema today and as it's dull and damp, not a day to go to a National Trust property either! I'm tempted to have all my net curtains down to wash and clean the windows but I'm hoping I'll get over that in a minute!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


You must try and resist temptation, sometimes. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a damp Wales, it's not actually raining at the moment but is very dull. Tidied my airing cupboard this morning, it's amazing what you find in the depths so have managed to chuck a few things. Didn't find what I was looking for, came downstairs looked in the drawer in the kitchen and found the teatowels I was searching for. At least the cupboard is now tidy. Not sure what the rest of the day holds, our electricity is off for 5 hours tomorrow so think I will go and have a haircut while DH is at the doctor's. See you all later, I think I will do a bit of knitting, I'm down to less than a 100 stitches now so it is growing a bit quicker. I can foresee lots of problems when blocking, might leave it 'til the experts come. xx


Hope the experts aren't pinching our beds!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope the experts aren't pinching our beds!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Hopefully they are one and the same. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully they are one and the same. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm22: :sm26: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm22: :sm26: xxx


Are you going to disappoint me? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you going to disappoint me? xxxx


Who knows?!! I hope not, we all, especially Mrs L have experience with blocking, assuming you have the required equipment???!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's raining. There was a large flock of seagulls that headed north just before the rain started, so I guess we're going to be raining all day.
I haven't frogged the lace on the shawl yet. I've tried pinching and pulling the bump and I still think that frogging is the only way to fix it. I was working on my Caron poncho. I used to have 4 strips of slip stitch, but I can't remember how I did it before, and I can't see any paper if I wrote it down.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who knows?!! I hope not, we all, especially Mrs L have experience with blocking, assuming you have the required equipment???!! xxxxx


I keep losing my blocking wires. At some point, I'm going to find a cache of blocking wires.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I used left over flowers from the bouquet for her hair.


You did a wonderful job. Her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone, up before the crack of early today. I've gotten all my pre op tests done, but the regular doc wants a bunch of my blood today so I'll be off to do that in a few hours. FIL had an appointment at the same office same time so I'll be taking him with me.
> Have any decisions been made about Flo's sister? I've not caught up yet.
> Ebb and Flo lol maybe Eleanor B. And we can call her Ebea for short lol.
> I did flowers and hair for my friend Carrie's wedding Saturday. She got married across the street from me in her family's back yard. It was sweet.
> ...


I hope all your pics turned out. Although the blurry ones can be called "artistic". :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull here. Im going to the over 60's today. DS texted and he is on his way to Germany until Thursday.


Have a great time at over 60's.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope the yarn is good. It looks softer than Caron. I like the pale blue shades as well. They are on Black Sheep Wools for those in the UK


That's great. I think I could put that yarn to some use. 
I'm using the Caron for a poncho that I will leave at work. If someone pinches it, or I roll the wheel of my chair over it, I won't cry elephant tears, like I would with some of my more precious yarns.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done, its not that long until you go to Blackpool is it. Sometimes paper work feels never ending :sm19:


Paper work IS never ending. Even when it has been converted to the electronic form. How many pages do I need to fill out?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B todsy, it was a bit noisy but OK. I had to sort some more paperwork out and then I thought I might be finished, BUT. the post came and brought some more for me to do.
> 
> Ive ordered my tickets for Blackpool. I think I land the same time off the same train as Londy and Purple fi.


Blackpool will be a great outing. I'm glad that you can go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly so sorry about your SIL and it's so sweet and generous of you to want to visit. However, if, as it sounds, she won't know you are there, might be better to stay away and say prayers at home for her, you will save yourself the chance of picking up any germs that may be around, she wouldn't want to be the cause of making you ill too!! xxxxx


I agree with Londy. I know you want to go Polly, but I think you should do what you can, from home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We made the mistake of putting down weedkiller one year, we ended up with a muddy mess.


We had a professional company put down weedkiller and killed our grass for an entire season. We've finally got it back, bought our own spreader and do the weed and feed ourselves now. We only call the bugman for the grubs and earwigs. We aren't allowed to buy those chemicals anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done.
> Yuck, hot and sweaty.
> Lucky you, our sun went dinner time.
> Hope you get your money back now.
> ...


You're really motoring on that aztec shawl. Can you post a progress picture?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull here. Im going to the over 60's today. DS texted and he is on his way to Germany until Thursday.


Morning. It is dull here again this a.m. I do not ever remember a spring where we have had so many dull gray days. Hope you have a good time at over 60's today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. It's been raining over night but it's s brighter now. So taking the gks out for a walk and find some trees to climb. Catch you later x


Morning. Do not climb too high. It would dreadful if you fell.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone, up before the crack of early today. I've gotten all my pre op tests done, but the regular doc wants a bunch of my blood today so I'll be off to do that in a few hours. FIL had an appointment at the same office same time so I'll be taking him with me.
> Have any decisions been made about Flo's sister? I've not caught up yet.
> Ebb and Flo lol maybe Eleanor B. And we can call her Ebea for short lol.
> I did flowers and hair for my friend Carrie's wedding Saturday. She got married across the street from me in her family's back yard. It was sweet.
> ...


Morning. Great to have appointments together to avoid all the extra hassle. Sometimes it seems the preparation is worse than the procedure. 
The wedding sounds like a special occasion.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Who knows?!! I hope not, we all, especially Mrs L have experience with blocking, assuming you have the required equipment???!! xxxxx


Equipment????????? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> You're really motoring on that aztec shawl. Can you post a progress picture?


The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here she is.


Beautiful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a professional company put down weedkiller and killed our grass for an entire season. We've finally got it back, bought our own spreader and do the weed and feed ourselves now. We only call the bugman for the grubs and earwigs. We aren't allowed to buy those chemicals anymore.


A lot of my friends with real grass and bigger gardens than I, use a company called Green Thumb. They seem to get rid of all the weeds and do all the treatments for a fixed some each year. Not sure how much but it's probably worth it although you still have to cut the dang thing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


Oh wow, that's really stunning, you are very clever and very patient!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


It's lovely, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Equipment????????? xxxx


Erm....blocking mats, pins, wires? I used some old playmats, long dress making pins and my grandma's very skinny and long dpns!!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


That is wonderful, well done! It seems that your skills are much more advanced than you seem to think they are, and you also seem to e very quick also!

I am officially holding you in AWE, all of you actually! I know that we all have our own way, and time, of doing things; but I so want to be able to knit for as long, and as fast, as I used to ...... not too long ago! I have just pulled out the second "Tree of Life" wrapping blanket for the twins. There isn't very much left to do, but I am only managing to complete 3 rows at a time, for now; because I lost my ability to stay on task for longer than the time the time it takes to finish those 3 rows, I find it so hard to concentrate for very long, for now; so I am going to begin training my brain to stay alet for much lOngar tHan it does atm. Then I might be ablessed to get more of the things I want to do, started and finished, within a more manageagle titime frame! I am not beginning anything new, until this blanket is finished, then I have a colourful panda to finish off, then I will be making a gift for another little grand nephew, due in a week or two! ????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who knows?!! I hope not, we all, especially Mrs L have experience with blocking, assuming you have the required equipment???!! xxxxx


Would you like me to bring the required equipment?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You did a wonderful job. Her hair is gorgeous.


Agreed


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Equipment????????? xxxx


OK I can definitely bring mine :sm09: (just pins and wires, not mats)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


Wow, it's looking good


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A lot of my friends with real grass and bigger gardens than I, use a company called Green Thumb. They seem to get rid of all the weeds and do all the treatments for a fixed some each year. Not sure how much but it's probably worth it although you still have to cut the dang thing!!!


And water it, which is not the best thing, if one lives in the driest country of the planet! We had a very luxurios garden, when we first moved into this house. There was a large lawn in both the back and front yards, most of the plants were exotic - and only suitable for the tropical climate, which meant that a huge amount of water was needed to keep the poor things growing! We were erroneously issued a water bill, for the quarter prior to us moving in, and the amount owed was something like $300.00 (25 years ago), so we removed the plants, and lawn; and have been finding plants that are from Arid regions, and also Native plants, and now we have a very low water bill. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> OK I can definitely bring mine :sm09: (just pins and wires, not mats)


I'll bring the mats. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


Wow, that is fantastic. x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll bring the mats. x


 :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely time this morning. Kids were climbing trees and generally dashing about. Stopped off at a garden centre for a snack lunch and am now home having a cup of coffee.

GKs are going to prepare dinner tonight while I sit in the kitchen with a glass sof wine supervising!! I like that idea. Off to play games. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time this morning. Kids were climbing trees and generally dashing about. Stopped off at a garden centre for a snack lunch and am now home having a cup of coffee.
> 
> GKs are going to prepare dinner tonight while I sit in the kitchen with a glass sof wine supervising!! I like that idea. Off to play games. xx


It sounds like you (and the children) are having a great time :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I am going to do some catchup, so that I know what has been happening! So enjoy your day, and I will be going to bed once I have caught up, as I need to be up early tomorrow, for craft. xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am going to do some catchup, so that I know what has been happening! So enjoy your day, and I will be going to bed once I have caught up, as I need to be up early tomorrow, for craft. xoxoxo


Have a good sleep, I'm off to work a bit more on my wip...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 4'C (36'F) Rain expected. Most of the rivers around here are already high so flooding is expected.
> My shawl has a bump. I think I'm going to be ripping the lace back to fix it.


Your shawl is beautiful, where is the bump ...... because I am unable to see it, I think I have found it - on the side of the shawl? ???????? xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here she is.


So pretty, and you made her look like a faerie princess


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The poncho that I ripped out and am redoing is Caron Cakes. Mine are from the original ones that were sold here in Canada. The colours were better then. There is too much contrast on the ones that they sell now. 80% acrylic, 20% wool. It's not Lopi, but it is a loose soft twist. DD doesn't like the abruptness of the colour changes. I'm alternating skeins with Butterscotch and Boston cream colours so the colour changes are not as noticeable. I just like not having to manage ends.
> 
> Premier Sweet Roll, Lionbrand Mandala, Bernat Pop are all the same type of thing, but they are 100% acrylic. I think the Sweet Roll may be a lighter gauge. Knit Picks has the same sort of thing now but in sock yarn, 75% wool, 25% nylon. Stroll Gradient.


I wouldn't use them, with acrylic in them - acrylic usually hurts my skin, I have only found one brand, that doesn't have any affect on my skin. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a dull and miserable day, as well as cold. I'd like to hibernate for the rest of the day but we're out tonight. I've been out for lunch with the vetlettes (Army ladies). We sit upstairs and there is a fairly wide shelf outside the windows which runs along all the shops. Usually, a seagull sits outside where we are, but today a beautiful Burmese cat kept walking backwards and forwards, so no seagull. She lives in one of the flats above the shops.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you sweetie, so good of you to keep us updated. Sending healing thoughts and wishes to Jynx, so aptly named, and best wishes to Gerry! xxxxx


Same from me also! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Fishnet tights and black shoes.


????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nothing we want to see at the cinema today and as it's dull and damp, not a day to go to a National Trust property either! I'm tempted to have all my net curtains down to wash and clean the windows but I'm hoping I'll get over that in a minute!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


Did you get over it, or did the curtains and windows get washed? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's really stunning, you are very clever and very patient!!! xxx


Patient yes, clever not sure everyone would agree with that. xxxx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Erm....blocking mats, pins, wires? I used some old playmats, long dress making pins and my grandma's very skinny and long dpns!!! xxxxx


I've got mats and pins, no wires. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That is wonderful, well done! It seems that your skills are much more advanced than you seem to think they are, and you also seem to e very quick also!
> 
> I am officially holding you in AWE, all of you actually! I know that we all have our own way, and time, of doing things; but I so want to be able to knit for as long, and as fast, as I used to ...... not too long ago! I have just pulled out the second "Tree of Life" wrapping blanket for the twins. There isn't very much left to do, but I am only managing to complete 3 rows at a time, for now; because I lost my ability to stay on task for longer than the time the time it takes to finish those 3 rows, I find it so hard to concentrate for very long, for now; so I am going to begin training my brain to stay alet for much lOngar tHan it does atm. Then I might be ablessed to get more of the things I want to do, started and finished, within a more manageagle titime frame! I am not beginning anything new, until this blanket is finished, then I have a colourful panda to finish off, then I will be making a gift for another little grand nephew, due in a week or two! ????????????


I've never been held in awe before I hope I don't fall off my pedestal. :sm12: As I've said before I don't knit quickly just spend too much time doing it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Would you like me to bring the required equipment?


It's only the wire I am short of, where could I buy some? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time this morning. Kids were climbing trees and generally dashing about. Stopped off at a garden centre for a snack lunch and am now home having a cup of coffee.
> 
> GKs are going to prepare dinner tonight while I sit in the kitchen with a glass sof wine supervising!! I like that idea. Off to play games. xx


Perhaps GK's have their uses. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The end is in sight I think. Apart from blocking if you see what I mean. xx


That is really really nice! You are one fast knitter!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A lot of my friends with real grass and bigger gardens than I, use a company called Green Thumb. They seem to get rid of all the weeds and do all the treatments for a fixed some each year. Not sure how much but it's probably worth it although you still have to cut the dang thing!!!


We can't seem to get rid of the weeds in our yard either it is more weeds than it is grass and I miss having a nice plush lawn!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's only the wire I am short of, where could I buy some? xx


Wonder Wool?

In seriousness though, you might be able to get some there, but I got mine from the internet and I think they came all the way from across the pond. Amazon is your friend...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wonder Wool?
> 
> In seriousness though, you might be able to get some there, but I got mine from the internet and I think they came all the way from across the pond. Amazon is your friend...


Yes Amazon is unless you spend to much money, I had to buy lunch bags for everybody yesterday they were not cheap....okay I didn't technically need two of the bags but I reallly wanted them so I can take Michael on picnics in the park so you have to have insulated bags.....that's my story and I am sticking to it..... :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I went to Over 60's today and I won $26....and a tin of leek and potato soup. The money will pay for my train ticket.

DS rang from Germany, he seems ok.

Theres a nother lady called Margaret who sits with me at Over 60's and she was telling me of some bus trips that are coming up soon. It works out at app. 1 per month. Shes asked me to go on them. So Ive said yes to the April one and I'll see how I feel in May.DS says Im right to do it because Albert wouldnt want me stopping in.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here she is.


Shes pretty and her hair looks lovely. Well done you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to Over 60's today and I won $26....and a tin of leek and potato soup. The money will pay for my train ticket.
> 
> DS rang from Germany, he seems ok.
> 
> Theres a nother lady called Margaret who sits with me at Over 60's and she was telling me of some bus trips that are coming up soon. It works out at app. 1 per month. Shes asked me to go on them. So Ive said yes to the April one and I'll see how I feel in May.DS says Im right to do it because Albert wouldnt want me stopping in.


Well done, what a successful day. Coach trips sounds a good idea, go on one and see how it goes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's finished, yippee. Just the ends to sew in and blocking, it can join the queue. Now what can I do? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's finished, yippee. Just the ends to sew in and blocking, it can join the queue. Now what can I do? xx


Do you want to test knit a toddlers vest pattern? I finished writing the pattern, but it is hard to proofread my own pattern. It requires a small amount of yarn. WW or DK. I can make one in a couple hours.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, what a successful day. Coach trips sounds a good idea, go on one and see how it goes. xx


Ditto from me, Susan. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to Over 60's today and I won $26....and a tin of leek and potato soup. The money will pay for my train ticket.
> 
> DS rang from Germany, he seems ok.
> 
> Theres a nother lady called Margaret who sits with me at Over 60's and she was telling me of some bus trips that are coming up soon. It works out at app. 1 per month. Shes asked me to go on them. So Ive said yes to the April one and I'll see how I feel in May.DS says Im right to do it because Albert wouldnt want me stopping in.


You are so lucky at over 60's. You usually win something. Bus trips sound like fun. Is it a day trip or longer?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Do you want to test knit a toddlers vest pattern? I finished writing the pattern, but it is hard to proofread my own pattern. It requires a small amount of yarn. WW or DK. I can make one in a couple hours.


I'll pm you with my e-mail, I'll give it a go.xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll pm you with my e-mail, I'll give it a go.xx


I cannot get the email to work. I will post the pattern here. I would love to have anyone make it that has a couple free hours.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very Versatile Vest

100G or 3.5 ounces of WW yarn
Size#7 needles to knit a 24 inch circle
One extra needle
Marker
Rib stitch K1 P1 may end with a K1 depending on the number of stitches
PSSO pass slipped stitch over.

Cast on 92 join to knit in the round.
K1 P1 rib for 1.5 inches

Start knitting in stocking stitch until piece
measures 8 inches from the cast on to the needle.

You will now be working in rows.
For the back of the vest work K1 P1 rib across 46 sts.
Place the remaining 46 sts on a holder for the front.

Work the 46 stitches on the needle in rib for 4 inches.
Last row of back K15, cast off 16, K15. (15+16+15=46)
Put the 15 stitches on two separate holders.

Put 23 stitches on needle to work half of the front.
Join yarn at side of front.
Row 1 K1P1 rib for 23sts
Row 2 slip 1 K1 PSSO rib to end of row. The decrease sts are at the center front to make the v-neck.
Repeat these rows until you have decreased to 15 sts.
Work rib rows until the length of the front matches the back. (4inches)

Put last 23 stitches on needle join yarn at the side and work exactly as you did the first side of the front. Decreases are at center of front.

Turn work inside out. Work 3 needle bind off on the two sets of 15 stitches for the shoulders. Left front stitches to left back stitches and right front stitches to right back stitches.


----------

